# College Football 2020 GDG



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Might as well get this one going. Very strange season upcoming for sure.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Are you sure there will be a season? Given the MLB experience it seems problematical.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

They all might have to just kneel at home.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Are you sure there will be a season? Given the MLB experience it seems problematical.


Positive of it.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm with Ed, not so sure there's going to be a season at all.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

on a side note Tua T. graduated with a degree from the University of Alabama...kudos to the young man for finishing up

My Longhorns cant decide if they are playing for a racist University or not...LSU announced the game with UT is off, but they will still travel to College Station and play the Aggies

I am real close to not watching or listening to any Longhorn games while they go thru their cancel culture phase...the only good to come out of it was renaming the field for Campbell- Williams, but not singing the Eyes of Texas is going too far


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Positive of it.


Even if 1/3 or more starters are in quarantine? Not to mention coaches, trainers etc.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Not that this will make any difference but I am turned off by the actions of people who should 
know better. & while the athletes bodies may be approaching maturity their minds are not. 
This will leave some time to devote to those things I enjoy.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I saw one report the other day that all the Texas helmets are going to have the clear plastic shields, it did not say wether they would be full faced or just the visor variety, I am guessing the big air conditioner coolers on the sidelines are a big NOOOOOO....

Honest question : are years going to have to self quarantine before playing teams like Syracuse or Rutgers


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> ...LSU announced the game with UT is off, but they will still travel to College Station and play the Aggies


Ouch! That must hurt like your best ever prettiest GF just dumped you....


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

EdA said:


> Ouch! That must hurt like your best ever prettiest GF just dumped you....


LSU announced it was going to a conference only schedule..it only hurts the Horns because they only have two chances to get signature wins, the LSU game and the OU game...now they have to run the table and hope that OU doesnt drop a game, the SOS among the other Big 12 teams won't help them in the rankings, and since it looks like nobody is playing cross sectional games it may be up to the computers to decide who gets to the playoff games


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I’m betting that there will be a number of players who as potential high NFL draft picks will opt out playing, all the usual risks plus Covid 19 thromboembolism concerns. Add to that the Administration will dust off Merriam-Webster and look up liability, litigation, and lawyer. Maybe by November or December if things cool down a round robin conference tournament, maybe.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Even if 1/3 or more starters are in quarantine? Not to mention coaches, trainers etc.


Just don’t see that happening. A lot of football programs have dealt with COVID-19.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Just don’t see that happening. A lot of football programs have dealt with COVID-19.


MLB thought they had dealt with it too.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

The media is projecting our senior qb, Mond, as a potential contender in the Heisman and other venues for recognition. And the team being a national contender because of him. I'm hoping its true but I am not so optimistic. He has been such an up and down player his first three years. I do think our defense will be better especially in the back end.
I am disappointed in conference only games and just a 10 game season.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> LSU announced it was going to a conference only schedule..it only hurts the Horns because they only have two chances to get signature wins, the LSU game and the OU game...now they have to run the table and hope that OU doesnt drop a game, the SOS among the other Big 12 teams won't help them in the rankings, and since it looks like nobody is playing cross sectional games it may be up to the computers to decide who gets to the playoff games


Actually, The SEC is playing a 10 game conference only schedule.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> MLB thought they had dealt with it too.


What's this mlb you're alluding to? 'Bout as consequential these days as goldfish swallowing contests. And even at that, if they ever brought back the sport - goldfish swallowing - to help revive mlb, you can count on "playas" like Giancarlo "A-Fraud Jr." Stanton to choke on even the smallest goldfish as life imitating reality when it comes to mlb.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> What's this mlb you're alluding to? 'Bout as consequential these days as goldfish swallowing contests. And even at that, if they ever brought back the sport - goldfish swallowing - to help revive mlb, you can count on "playas" like Giancarlo "A-Fraud Jr." Stanton to choke on even the smallest goldfish as life imitating reality when it comes to mlb.
> 
> MG


I realize that the revenue from MLB is not comparable to that of college football but MLB has a form of a salary cap. Nevertheless there is lots of money on the line, fewer venues, smaller rosters, and no shortage of millionaire players yet their shortened season is in peril. While I am hopeful that 20 year old college athletes will act responsibly my lifetime experience suggests otherwise.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> While I am hopeful that 20 year old college athletes will act responsibly my lifetime experience suggests otherwise.


No disagreement here. (Well, even if there were, I refuse to give even the tiniest agate typeface to that pitiful pale version of the country's former national pastime now turned afterthought if that.)

Meanwhile, sorry to have to 'fess this up to Our Jacob, but he knows how St. Nick rolls: Saban already has his COVID "transition team" almost completely in place - he's stockpiling 5-stars ready to step in next spring for the 2020+ extended season should the NFL (who?) Combine end up with more 'Bama seniors and 1st and 2nd rounders who've opted out than might adorn 'Bama's roster in normal times. The motivation for it? Who wouldn't want to be on the team that wins the 7th National Crown crown conferred on Saban as GOAT (Marv's protestations on behalf of Pudge Heffelfinger notwithstanding). The testimonial from the teasipper alum (and 1st round draft choice) Dad whose twins signed on last month *was mighty telling*. I bet even swami rose cracked a knowing grin at this revelation.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Swami says.......













No football this year


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

..................



roseberry said:


> Swami says.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, as you know the Swami is consistently correct..........roughly 40% of the time!

And don't forget Harlan Hill!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Marv's protestations MG


It looks like SDSM&T will play a full conference schedule of 9 games in the RMAC. 
Hardrocker Stadium has something I would take a bet that the school you follow 
does not. Multi Level in stadium parking so one can enjoy the game from the comfort 
of your vehicle. 

It's not Ore unless it can be mined at a profit. Regards!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> MG, as you know the Swami is consistently correct..........roughly 40% of the time!
> !


 Rose are you bucking for the great Yogi Berra quote of the day?
“Baseball is 90% mental and the other half is physical” although I prefer the first version I heard “90% of baseball is 50% mental”


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Then there is Stengal's quote "You guys line up alphabetically according to size." Stengal and Berra in a conversation . . .

A local writer yesterday said that of the 5 big conferences, the first to fold will be the Pac10. With 4 schools in California and the State gov't actions, those 4 will not play and there goes the Pac10.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

AS Clempson QB Trevor Lawrence states "most of these kids will be safer playing than if they return to their homes."
Then AD's should listen to the kids.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Positive of it.


https://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/29629669/power-5-talking-no-fall-football


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> https://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/29629669/power-5-talking-no-fall-football


After conferring with Marv on sportsmanship and good ore making more options for fool’s gold coronavirus vaccines, we’ve determined that the CFB season will be played in a Sturgis bubble after the bikers go back into isolation. BLM (Bikers Lives Matter) and all that regards from SoDak - !

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> https://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/29629669/power-5-talking-no-fall-football


Okay. They talked. Nothing to think they’re not playing.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Several sources have told ESPN over the past 48 hours that the postponement or cancellation of the football season seems inevitable. Many of those sources believed it ultimately will take a Power 5 conference to move things in that direction and that either the Big Ten or Pac-12 would probably be the first league to do it.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Okay. They talked. Nothing to think they’re not playing.


Doggone Liberals, hey Jacob. LOL


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Well put Marvin!!!
“All Lives Matter”








Marvin S said:


> Not that this will make any difference but I am turned off by the actions of people who should
> know better. & while the athletes bodies may be approaching maturity their minds are not.
> This will leave some time to devote to those things I enjoy.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

I'm hearing the Big 10 and PAC 12 are cancelling. The SEC is trying to get the ACC and Big 12 to join them in playing. The #1 trending topic on twitter right now is #WeWantToPlay organized by the players. Going to be interesting to see how it unfolds.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

bamajeff said:


> I'm hearing the Big 10 and PAC 12 are cancelling. The SEC is trying to get the ACC and Big 12 to join them in playing. The #1 trending topic on twitter right now is #WeWantToPlay organized by the players. Going to be interesting to see how it unfolds.


The three Ls, lawyers, liability, and litigation.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Several sources have told ESPN over the past 48 hours that the postponement or cancellation of the football season seems inevitable. Many of those sources believed it ultimately will take a Power 5 conference to move things in that direction and that either the Big Ten or Pac-12 would probably be the first league to do it.


I’m not saying you’re coming up with this on your own. Far from it. I’m just not ready to concede the cancellation of CFB.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

bamajeff said:


> I'm hearing the Big 10 and PAC 12 are cancelling. The SEC is trying to get the ACC and Big 12 to join them in playing. The #1 trending topic on twitter right now is #WeWantToPlay organized by the players. Going to be interesting to see how it unfolds.


BamaJeff....insider report here....you are correct that the Pac 12 and Big10 are transitioning to powderpuff football going forward....not that there is anything wrong with that....so a compromise has been proposed....

This year we are going to skip all the drama and have Clempson and Bama play a best of 3 for all the marbles, belts, titles, $, etc. Let's keep it local. First game in Clemson, SC, 2nd in Tuscaloosa, Al. Third game if needed, let's meet halfway and do Jurdan Hair. Say 3 weeks apart for each game?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Reginald said:


> Doggone Liberals, hey Jacob. LOL


I am not throwing politics into this @ all. 

Howdy, Reginald.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I’m not saying you’re coming up with this on your own. Far from it. I’m just not ready to concede the cancellation of CFB.


Hey I’m all in for a meaningless season so the Aggies can rid themselves of a years probation.

However according to the Detroit Free Press that is not likely to be the case.

https://www.freep.com/story/sports/...ls-season-michigan-michigan-state/3332277001/


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Hey I’m all in for a meaningless season so the Aggies can rid themselves of a years probation.


Most eloquently put - and when Senator Tuberville comes out of retirement in 2026 to rejoin the coaching ranks in College Station, as stated in Director Gates' will and testament in the darkest vault at Langley, Tubs will be able to expunge this blight from the aTm record once and for all!

MG


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Im ok with the Big 12 throwing in the towel, one of the safeties on my Longhorns is calling for athletes to Unionize (could have sworn you had to be in a job that pays to unionize) also remember when the famous miler from ZerOregon tried doing the same thing almost 45 years ago

They have taken all the fun out of televised sports


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> They have taken all the fun out of televised sports


Surely you watched the PGA Championship, I thought that was fun.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Most eloquently put - and when Senator Tuberville comes out of retirement in 2026 to rejoin the coaching ranks in College Station, as stated in Director Gates' will and testament in the darkest vault at Langley, Tubs will be able to expunge this blight from the aTm record once and for all!
> 
> MG


If which is a very big if, he gets elected and is no better at politics than he was at football he’ll not have another job anywhere.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

EdA said:


> Surely you watched the PGA Championship, I thought that was fun.


Glued to the TV, first time in a long time I picked the winner before the tournament, great to see someone win it..sad to see what has happened to my boy Jordan S. seems to have lost his way, I think he need to make a change in his entourage


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> Surely you watched the PGA Championship, I thought that was fun.


TV'ed as usual, in a manner to make it really boring. Amazing how a 95 YO Golf course can still drive 
the golfers into bad places. Some of the chip shots to hole out from off the green are worth the watch 
& wait for them to show up. Golfing is getting a lot like many of the non contact sports. Not a lot of 
separation between 1 & 20.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> TV'ed as usual, in a manner to make it really boring. Amazing how a 95 YO Golf course can still drive
> the golfers into bad places. Some of the chip shots to hole out from off the green are worth the watch
> & wait for them to show up. Golfing is getting a lot like many of the non contact sports. Not a lot of
> separation between 1 & 20.


Darn, Marv, if only your oblique reference to golf was over a certain skunkbody "*facing* one to 20" rather than "separation _*between*_ 1 & 20," I would have praised you for citing Lefty Skunkelson and his insider trading allegations on Clorox stock.

MG


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Just now . . .Big 10 Presidents have reportedly canceled the Big 10 fall season. Formal announcement Tuesday.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> Just now . . .Big 10 Presidents have reportedly canceled the Big 10 fall season. Formal announcement Tuesday.


Eric, they took that vote yesterday (Sunday), the only pro-play B1G schools were the Hawkeyes and 'Huskers. So Our jg may be onto something above as to how this "season" plays out (if it doesn't peter out first). SEC, ACC (plus Neuter Dame) and maybe Big 12 with 10 teams adopts the two B1G dissidents for one season and any schools in the rest of the country that are FBS and want to play but their conference won't let them come together as a fourth entity (if there are enough of them - maybe Utah, Brigham Young, hmm, and eight more, and you've got a one-year amalgamated conference). Of course it remains to be seen how long such a coalition of the just (and willing!) would hang together if the pandemic stays afoot instead of fading, but it's downright doable. Hell, if they allow alums or grads of other schools who might be early (or mid!) CTE sufferers to come back with a year of eligibility, I just might be willing to sign a health waiver to play special teams for...hmm, Lane Kiffin? Scott Corcoran? Willie Taggart? Oh, yeah!

MG


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

so no Rose Bowl without a Big Ten team, thats bordering on blasphemy


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> so no Rose Bowl without a Big Ten team, thats bordering on blasphemy


Probably no Rose Bowl at all. I bet when December arrives we will all be wishing for some bowl game, any bowl game.
Sun Bowl regards.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> If which is a very big if, he gets elected..........


If you think the Swami's ~40% is astounding as related to college football, then you know from reading POTUS, and we know you observe that circle jerk now and again, that Swami has Ivory Soap accuracy on local politics.

No if, no big IF, no and, no but.........book it!

There is a .54% allowance that I could be wrong......but details of that possibility are for the other sub-forum.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Doc, as support and reminder of the Swamiriffic powers, I offer this "little gem" some may still recall........

Circa August 2016 RTFCFB thread-*

"kevin sumlin is like hillary clinton, we all hope to see a successful, African American, collegiate, sec head coach and a woman president someday......it just aint these two. next!" - roseberry

*Obviously, a statement made prior to my promise to you and Wayne never to say another word about Coach Sumlin.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> then you know from reading POTUS, and we know you observe that circle jerk now and again.


Quoth the Raven nevermore, that place is too toxic for my mannerly Southern born and raised sensibilities


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

That’s one of the better lines on here. Well done, Dr. Ed.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Doc, as support and reminder of the Swamiriffic powers, I offer this "little gem" some may still recall........
> 
> Circa August 2016 RTFCFB thread-*
> 
> ...


rose, my unswamified intel is that Dr. Ed A. is behaving in a courtly manner in not holding you to your promise about that 'Bama Brewtonian and prominent possible Saban successor, Kevin Sumlin, because he (Dr. Ed A.) knows that Coach Sumlin is leading the charge even as we confab on rtf for a new Southwest Conference to rise from the ashes of this accursed whatever the Haitch plague on CFB that you want to call it. Yes, Sumlin and the other 'Zona coaching legend, Herm Edwards, will be leading their schools through a Southwest Conference schedule this year - the "new" Power 5 conference to consist of Army (West Point relocating to Fort Hood during the pandemic), Air Force (one-year leave of absence from the WAC), Appy State (what the h*ll, they'll travel), Arizona, ASU, BYU, Houston, Kent State (by mandate of St. Nick Saban), Memphis, Southern Miss (Brett No. 4 Favre exemption), Utah, and maybe single-season SWC designate North Dakota State to up their game with the big boyz if FCS wusses out.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Buckeyes lose #39 overall recruit today....they currently have the top 2021 recruiting class....these young folks are watching very closely.....rich are about to get richer....in the SE that is. Bama, Clemps, LSU others already have their paws in CA big time. Pac 12 and Big10 are about to do us more favors.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr76t3iwx0Y


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Just in . . .

Big Ten becomes first major conference to cancel its fall college football season, casting more doubt on the sport's autumn plans


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

PAC 12 just announced no fall football

A Tuesday afternoon meeting with conference presidents and chancellors led to the Pac-12 deciding to cancel its fall 2020 college football season amid the COVID-19 pandemic, according CBS Sports' Dennis Dodd


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Reginald said:


> PAC 12 just announced no fall football


This is old news...almost a history lesson....they stopped the day Pete Carol went to Seattle.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> This is old news...almost a history lesson....they stopped the day Pete Carol went to Seattle.


Maybe SC can have a round robin state championship with Clemson, Coastal Carolina, South Carolina, The Citadel, and Furman when the ACC cancels the season too.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

EdA said:


> Maybe SC can have a round robin state championship with Clemson, Coastal Carolina, South Carolina, The Citadel, and Furman when the ACC cancels the season too.


That's a pretty good zinger Doc! Gotta give it to you there....

Keep practicing that social distancing ....like A&M football and conference titles....and Natty titles....hey 1 good zinger deserves a 2nd right?....just trying to give it back to you in a humorous way....besides....A&M is not in the SE I've been told by TX folk anyways.... SW regards...

Wanna see Justin Fields in his last pic in a buckeye uniform....


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> This is old news...almost a history lesson....they stopped the day Pete Carol went to Seattle.


Just a little brutal! Makes me less sorry for my potshot at your QB. But, enjoy your moment, they have a way of ending. 
I have only met one Clempson grad, A Lt. in the COE working the Missile sites in ND (1962). Had the manners Dr. Ed 
refers to but it was hard to believe that he was a graduate engineer! He would not have survived in a school with standards.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

roseberry said:


> Swami says.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well let's do the math.......
-There are 5 "power conferences"
-2 "power conferences" will not play football
-2 confernce cancelations/5 conferences = 40% no ball

Though not nearly as impressive as the futures of recent 8 game winner and double digit poll leader, Sumlin-Clinton..........the 40% Swami record stays intact!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Just a little brutal! Makes me less sorry for my potshot at your QB. But, enjoy your moment, they have a way of ending.
> I have only met one Clempson grad, A Lt. in the COE working the Missile sites in ND (1962). Had the manners Dr. Ed
> refers to but it was hard to believe that he was a graduate engineer! He would not have survived in a school with standards.


Jg, this regretful event, "the breakup of Marv and Jg", was also foretold! I wish I could find that post......but it went something like.....

Jg, just remember, Marv calls 4 time national winner Ebonstar Lean Mac a watershy pig, he also hates xx national title winner alabama......'81 he's ok with, '16 beat bama he loves it, '19 beat bama again ehhhh it's still ok......BUT STOP RIGHT THERE CLEMSON!

You got to 3 and Marv done kicked you to the curb.....at least he let a dog get to 4!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Keep practicing that social distancing ....like A&M football and conference titles....and Natty titles....hey 1 good zinger deserves a 2nd right?....just trying to give it back to you in a humorous way....besides....A&M is not in the SE I've been told by TX folk anyways.... SW regards...


No harm in pointing out facts, my alma mater is a great university whose roll of alumni have contributed great things to society including my father’s (he was a UT grad) friend Earl Rudder who as a young officer led his command of Army Rangers in the assault on D Day where he was wounded twice. Some schools achieve greatness through athletics while others do by their men and women graduates. It seems the football gods rarely visit Aggieland. I was not alone in opposing the dissolution of the Southwest Conference and TAM eventually matriculating to the SEC. I lamented the firing of R.C. Slocum whose only sin was going 9-2 or 10-1, staying off probation, and playing in a New Years Day bowl game almost every year. It has been said that 1-10 is acceptable if the one win was against Texas. 
https://corps.tamu.edu/major-general-james-earl-rudder-32/


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

EdA said:


> No harm in pointing out facts, my alma mater is a great university whose roll of alumni have contributed great things to society including my father’s (he was a UT grad) friend Earl Rudder who as a young officer led his command of Army Rangers in the assault on D Day where he was wounded twice. Some schools achieve greatness through athletics while others do by their men and women graduates. It seems the football gods rarely visit Aggieland. I was not alone in opposing the dissolution of the Southwest Conference and TAM eventually matriculating to the SEC. I lamented the firing of R.C. Slocum whose only sin was going 9-2 or 10-1, staying off probation, and playing in a New Years Day bowl game almost every year. It has been said that 1-10 is acceptable if the one win was against Texas.
> https://corps.tamu.edu/major-general-james-earl-rudder-32/


Hats off to Major Rudder, I read the link in full. No doubt about A&M's contributions to society! Great institution! Thank you for that. 

If you would allow me (not an effort to "1up") I'll share a link to another great American from The Greatest Generation. Col Ben Skardon is 102 and still going strong. They don't make 'em like these men anymore. 

https://www.army.mil/article/165680/american_survivor


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Just a little brutal! Makes me less sorry for my potshot at your QB. But, enjoy your moment, they have a way of ending.
> I have only met one Clempson grad, A Lt. in the COE working the Missile sites in ND (1962). Had the manners Dr. Ed
> refers to but it was hard to believe that he was a graduate engineer! He would not have survived in a school with standards.


Marv, you might want to emend your comment to "I have only met one Clempson grad, to my sentient engineering mind" because you may have run under or otherwise encountered the estimable and affable and eminently qualified FT judge and Retriever HOFer, Donald Driggers, Esq. Apropos Chef Niles Bora's training group thread, let me say we (many, many) miss the h*ll out of him to begin with, but especially during CFB season and particularly when we see yet another NYY season go down in fraudulent flickering flames of the likes of the chimp Girardi (good riddance), A-Fraud Jr. (Stanton) and LHO Jr. (yes, Lee Harvey Oswald Jr., a/k/a Brett Gardner, the dean of little-to-no account State of South Carolina beisbol players). And yes, Atty and Judge Driggers and I would have given sworn testimony to that effect...

MG


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

so will there be a Fall National Champion and a Spring National Champion or depending on how the results of Nov 3rd turn out will schools suddenly try and resurrect their season at the last minute


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Donald Driggers, Esq. MG


He spent a lot of time on our circuit. Was a very good dog guy. 
I try to stick with what I know so I don't qualify attorneys. But I 
saw & know enough of him to have a story or so available.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> so will there be a Fall National Champion and a Spring National Champion or depending on how the results of Nov 3rd turn out will schools suddenly try and resurrect their season at the last minute


Spring National Champion - what? Are they going to award the Iceman Trophy to the best "spring player" at the Dartmouth Winter Carnival Ice Sculpture Contest, too - with the chicken shi-, er, sorry, championshi(p) game featuring Colorado vs. Northwestern, which may be the only two schools among the "deferrers" who've got enough players left to fill a roster? Can you say Pac-12 irrelevance and B1G teetering on the brink of so becoming, and only TOSU its CFB credibility life preserver. Look for the two spring Power-5 wuss-, er, conferences either to revoke their decision or face full-tilt player mutiny within the next 5-7 days.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Practice pic from yesterday....strapped up tackle football practice gotta make you feel good headin' into the weekend.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Practice pic from yesterday....strapped up tackle football practice gotta make you feel good headin' into the weekend.


It remains to be seen just how well the adults can manage the youngsters. Seahawks rookie defender 
cut because he brought an outsider in to share his bed in closed camp! A lot of things can be endangered
by the actions of 1 bad actor.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Marvin....good article here for you from CBS sports

https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...llation-of-fall-2020-college-football-season/

Pac-12 fan rooting guide: Teams to adopt after cancellation of fall 2020 college football seasonThese teams could be good options now that your favorite Pac-12 school won't be playing in the fall
Which team are you adopting this fall?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Marvin....good article here for you from CBS sports
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...llation-of-fall-2020-college-football-season/
> 
> ...


Not being a FB groupie I can do without a football fix. 
But I will be following Mike Leach as I consider him an 
asset wherever he is.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Not being a FB groupie I can do without a football fix.
> But I will be following Mike Leach as I consider him an
> asset wherever he is.


Now, Marv, that's good to know because he's also considered an asset by the current occupant of the Oval Office - and even got himself suspended in Starkvegas for his "support." Now that is, shall we say, an extremely caucasianally hard thing to do in Mississippi, my friend - trust me.

In the meantime, in evaluating our jg's Pac-Twink, er Pac-12 surrogate supporter's guide, I was surprised to find that Wusskies fans haven't gone over en masse to UBC Okanagan Heat, eh, up there in British Columbia - especially with the U. of Black Hills ITT Mining Pyrites having to cancel their season because of the whole regional iron-poor ore pandemic.

But even worse is that 'Bama Lite - a/k/a The Farm, alias Leland Jr.'s Back 40 - has been given a class assignment of alter ego conference doormat, what with Duke and Vanderbilt. YBB Glenda may erupt like muon neutrinos at the Linear Accelerator Center at that kind of pejorative positing!

MG


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm going to have to find a new football team to root for this fall. I may be a good luck charm seeing how I got on the Bayou Bengals early last year and look how that turned out. Currently vetting all the candidates and the early favorites are the Aggies and the Bulldogs of Georgia...plus whoever Clemson is playing.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Now, Marv, that's good to know because he's also considered an asset by the current occupant of the Oval Office - MG


I have a bit of trivia for you. When Custer was heading for his ill-fated expedition against the Sioux, He stopped along Apple Tree road in Bon Homme county, SD. 
A spring blizzard kept him there longer than anticipated so there was a ball for the 7th & the Bandleader so impressed Custer that he was invited to join the 
expedition. The Band leader accepted but was not allowed beyond Fort Rice in ND, the launching pad for the expedition. 

The band leader's name was Fred Vinateri, & his claim to fame being he is the Great Great Grandfather of Adam Vinateri, who though he spent no time in the 
SEC did spend a lot of time in the NFL.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Darn, Marv - we were thisclose, _*thisclose*_ to harmonic CFB convergence, what with your harking back to a bandleader named Fred and fame achieved by an offspring almost simpatico with my own rtf CFB thread timeout for trivia. Only the bandleader I'm thinking of who was named Fred achieved his fame not through offspring but by way of a home appliance "on" switch as well as his band leadership (which included the hit song from your as we used to salad days, "You Gotta Be a Football Hero" - that would be Fred Waring of both the Pennsylvanians and of Penn State, and the blender that (b)ore his name. Yes, the Waring blender or as you engineers might call it, his emulsifying machine. Regardless, I think it would best behoove you to engage in a few sing-alongs with Fred Waring (and perhaps his fellow Penn State alumnus, Mr. Atkinson ex- of rtf bandleader fame might chime in) to help y'all's (and Our Tim's) catharticism for getting beyond the B1G and Pac-12's disappearance from the CFB landscape for the immediate future. So, without further adieu, and courtesy of the Penn State Library's Fred Waring's America collection, *"Puree we go!"*








Marvin S said:


> I have a bit of trivia for you. When Custer was heading for his ill-fated expedition against the Sioux, He stopped along Apple Tree road in Bon Homme county, SD.
> A spring blizzard kept him there longer than anticipated so there was a ball for the 7th & the Bandleader so impressed Custer that he was invited to join the expedition. The Band leader accepted but was not allowed beyond Fort Rice in ND, the launching pad for the expedition.
> 
> The band leader's name was Fred Vinateri, & his claim to fame being he is the Great Great Grandfather of Adam Vinateri, who though he spent no time in the SEC did spend a lot of time in the NFL.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

https://www.si.com/college/clemson/football/clemsons-covid-19-testing-no-football-positvies

Good news that you won’t hear about on the 4 letter network (espn). 

3 weeks until kickoff Gents! Hope thoughts of dove hunting and college football make you smile this weekend. Cheers!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Man these dove kabobs were tasty today JG. Glad you posted and got me thinkin about them. They flew well in roseberry autonomous zone this morning!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Man these dove kabobs were tasty today JG. Glad you posted and got me thinkin about them. They flew well in roseberry autonomous zone this morning!


Did you jump the season a bit? Never heard of dove season opener anywhere in the South before September 1.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> Did you jump the season a bit? Never heard of dove season opener anywhere in the South before September 1.


I set the seasons in the roseberry autonomous zone, it came in at daylight today. I put up a couple of signs and burned a sleeper sofa at the stock gap......i ain't seen no law go past barriers like that in three months or so.....shoot 'em if you got 'em!

Wait.......I'm on the wrong sub forum!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> I set the seasons in the roseberry autonomous zone, it came in at daylight today. I put up a couple of signs and burned a sleeper sofa at the stock gap......i ain't seen no law go past barriers like that in three months or so.....shoot 'em if you got 'em!


Is the rose/'boro autonomous zone bookends with the Triana autonomous zone (also a one-time erogenous zone gateway for some) just off the Arsenal?

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Also, rose, not that this has anything whatsoever to do with CFB (surprise!) but I'll never forget duck hunting off Joe Wheeler NWR with a [email protected] Huntsvilletonian who shall go unnamed but who managed to drift onto the refuge and get his sorry [email protected] self arrested, leaving me without transportation back to my vehicle left in the parking lot of one of my - and Georgie Posada's - alma maters, the John C. Calhoun Confederate Community College Warhawks. (OK, I slipped in the Confederacy thing, and solemnly apologize to Jorge [and Our Reginald] for that.)

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> I set the seasons in the roseberry autonomous zone, it came in at daylight today. I put up a couple of signs and burned a sleeper sofa at the stock gap......i ain't seen no law go past barriers like that in three months or so.....shoot 'em if you got 'em!
> 
> Wait.......I'm on the wrong sub forum!


Lawlessness does seem to be in vogue these days, even at the highest levels. Carry on, when do you typically open duck season, when you have a hankering for mallard pate?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Mg, when it comes to "zones" around local military installations, as Sgt. Shultz used to say....."I know nothing."

I have shot ducks on "the arsenal" as a guest, but it was over 30 years ago and I can't remember the hoops to get on. 

When you were there, I'm guessing the '70's the Wheeler NWR wintered 300 to 500 thousand migratory canada geese......now about 2,000. Lots of SH cranes these days. I remember the walk out to "the stump rows" on the Swan Creek management area every morning, midcalf silt and super AEROBIC workout even at college age. We would often let big bunches of cans swing through until we had 90 points of mallards and other stuff.....then shoot one! I miss my eyesight!

Breakfast at "The Bentley" on 31, shoot ducks, grab a quart of Brunswick stew at Big Bob Gibsons and back to class by 1pm! Decatur......what a town!

Doc, early pate, we got bwt for that. But closing after January......that just never made sense, glad we're getting criminal justice reform and doing away with cash bail!

Couple photos from swan creek, mix bag, dec 7 last year.....it was in season doc but i did smooth talk a bro out of a ramp parking ticket that morning.....


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Man these dove kabobs were tasty today JG. Glad you posted and got me thinkin about them. They flew well in roseberry autonomous zone this morning!


Around these parts a jalapeño and dove breast wrapped with bacon and cooked on the grill is one of the preferred methods of enjoying the Morning Dove or Whitewing Dove who are plentiful around my wild bird feeder. Would this be considered baiting? How do you cook them in Dixieland?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I like dove very savory/salty so i brine them in dale's(be careful with it). Bacon is always key, I like to use the cheapest, thinsest sliced product on the shelf, especially when skewering filets of breasts.

When cooking a breast on the bone i do them just as you describe and cook rare usually when the bacon gives up the white and turns slightly brown. When i fillet the breasts it is onion, dove with thin bacon, jalapeno, onion, dove with thin bacon, jalapeno, repeat, repeat, repeat. Cook them rare.

Also sometimes pick the whole bird, salt and pepper, batter in flour and pan fry.....for breakfast.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

EdA said:


> Lawlessness does seem to be in vogue these days, even at the highest levels. Carry on, when do you typically open duck season, when you have a hankering for mallard pate?


There is a great story i once read about a commercial hunter who got busted hunting wood duck in August.

The judge asked the hunter if he had a good reason for hunting wood duck in the summer.

The old hunter said, "your honor, have you ever tasted summer wood duck?"

The judge pounded the gavel and said " case dismissed!"

Some things just are!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

roseberry said:


> I like dove very savory/salty so i brine them in dale's(be careful with it). Bacon is always key, I like to use the cheapest, thinsest sliced product on the shelf, especially when skewering filets of breasts.
> 
> When cooking a breast on the bone i do them just as you describe and cook rare usually when the bacon gives up the white and turns slightly brown. When i fillet the breasts it is onion, dove with thin bacon, jalapeno, onion, dove with thin bacon, jalapeno, repeat, repeat, repeat. Cook them rare.
> 
> Also sometimes pick the whole bird, salt and pepper, batter in flour and pan fry.....for breakfast.


once you've tasted my family's version of Dove/Quail breast Filipino adobo style you may never cook them any other way


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> once you've tasted my family's version of Dove/Quail breast Filipino adobo style you may never cook them any other way


Well then post the recipe


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*If it makes dove taste good it must be good!! We do the jalepeno creme cheese wrapped in bacon. I still look for not much dove in the popper mix.

Pheasant and quail Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

EdA said:


> Well then post the recipe


in a deep pot brown dove/quail breasts, we also like to throw in a couple of chicken thighs or drumsticks because you need a little of the fat from the skin, plus it works as a built in gauge to when the dish is done


sauté with fresh garlic clove, couple of pinches of salt , pepper, add bay leaf,thyme and one minced onion

lower heat and add equal parts of Kikkoman low sodium soy sauce and WHITE vinegar (about half a cup total )

add 1 cinnamon stick, and a couple of teaspoons of sugar to offset the saltiness of the soy sauce

let the concoction come to a slight boil. The dish is done when the chicken almost falls off the bone

best served over jasmine rice, even better if you can let it sit for a couple of hours or even overnight and reheated and served the next day..really really good served with pancit which is Filipino version of chow mien , but thats a whole different recipe

this dish is very easy to make and all the ingredients mentioned above can be placed in a crock pot or one of these new Ninja pressure cookers so you can have a hot meal when you get home from a day of hunting. We have tried variations using an entire pheasant, but then you almost need to use a whole cut up fryer chicken to keep it moist and if done properly its hard to tell what is chicken and what is pheasant...It does not lend itself to duck or goose IMO


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm on it bon.

Aaron, sadly you have been let down in preparation of dove. Quail is an excellent wild game, pheasant is more than edible but neither is in the same league with dove done right. When i cook dove i always ask Mrs Sherry, "do you want dove or fillet tonight?" She always answers, "both, but if I have to choose I'll take the birds"!

Best meat period......imho.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marv, I hope you don't mind, but I borrowed your poignant last words from the Apology/Breast Beating/Chest Thumping thread:



Marvin S said:


> The AKC removed me from their list. That does not bother me as judging is something I take seriously
> & in doing so it is tiring.


And I did so because I know something that our rtf confreres don't: That you need to rest up for important work ahead. Yes, though the AKC has removed you, the NCAA has expressed fervent hope that you will respond to their whistle and take the casting to referee every game but Wazzu's next spring during the "season-long" B1G-Pac-12 challenge!

MG


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

crackerd - What are you going to do without a football season?<g>


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

No, Eric, the better question is what are the B1G and Pink-12 going to do without a football season - we got ours (conditionally) and Saban ain't capitulating nor are the rest of the SEC along with Saban's likely successor over at All Bran With a Lake and the 11 dwarfs plus Notre Dim (ACC). Big-12 with 10 teams would play if all their games had to be held in the parking lots at Parkland Hospital. Plus, I still say the conferences that are saying they won't, will - to some extent before reaffirming that they've pulled the plug. But they could also pull a fast one with the farce of playing a six-game fall schedule qualifying them to put a representative in a real National Championship Game in January. Of course, my idea is 'Bama wins that game then draws a bye in the second CFB playoff starting in May (which gives it some legitimacy and again takes place just after spring training concludes in T-town) and 'Bama becomes the only team ever to win two NCs in the same calendar year. St. Nick's got it all covered, trust him.

MG


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

When Saban retires or, worse yet dies, there will be a national day of mourning like none in this era.

PS: your reference to Saban's successor was too obscure. "All Bran with a Lake" Huh?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> When Saban retires or, worse yet dies, there will be a national day of mourning like none in this era.
> 
> PS: your reference to Saban's successor was too obscure. "All Bran with a Lake" Huh?


land grant college near a lake, ACC = Dabo Swinney. Clemson University is a land grant college near a large lake and member of the Atlantic Coast Conference. Not sure what it says about me but I am getting tuned into crackerd’s code.....:shock:


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

College football 2020 is on tv right now! Good for them!!! Go central Ark!!!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I saw a few H.S. games on TV this weekend.
I found that interesting...........


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

I have sooo much respect for Nebraska its unreal!! In all sports! The fans are amazing! Watching last year’s women’s volleyball game vs Penn State with my daughter and they have more fans in attendance than Clemson or Bama has in a men’s basketball game, hands down. I love the passion!!!! I wish they were in the ACC.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeahhhh. College Gameday & CFB signed their death certificates this morning. Congrats on screwing up the one team sport that was left.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

I missed it Jacob, opening day of doves. I’d guess though that espn continued to shove politics and race down the throats of sports fans—if I’m wrong I apologize. 

View attachment 83402


A bit of good news to keep things positive—A good dude and great QB signed a 4 year $160M contract extension yesterday with the Houston Texans. Life changing day for the young man. Congrats to Deshaun Watson.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> I missed it Jacob, opening day of doves. I’d guess though that espn continued to shove politics and race down the throats of sports fans—if I’m wrong I apologize.
> 
> View attachment 83402
> 
> ...


The really neat thing is he signed it in a state with no Income Tax!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

so is the Big Ten rethinking their vote to not play. I guess their internal polling must see the sentiment across the country is changing along with the political narrative. I didnt think they or the Pac 12 would leave $$$$on the table especially with people turning off the NFL. If CFB can keep politics out of their broadcasts they may pick up a lot of viewers who are growing weary of watching the overpaid whiners


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> The really neat thing is he signed it in a state with no Income Tax!


Our property tax schedule makes some wish for a more equitable tax venue.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> Our property tax schedule makes some wish for a more equitable tax venue.


We've got a couple of fairly wealthy guys that live around here with very fancy expensive digs.
The digs become company assets & are written off as expense. But with that kind of bread I'm 
sure Watson can afford someone that will minimize his input on the tax scene.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> We've got a couple of fairly wealthy guys that live around here with very fancy expensive digs.
> The digs become company assets & are written off as expense. But with that kind of bread I'm
> sure Watson can afford someone that will minimize his input on the tax scene.


Maybe he’s a renter, then he has no tax liability at all.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> Our property tax schedule makes some wish for a more equitable tax venue.


Everything's BIG IN TEXAS!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Everything's BIG IN TEXAS!


Don’t know about that but our property taxes are big. One of the very few perks of aging is the ability to cap taxes on the “homestead” upon reaching 65.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

All I know is the B1G commissioner is running up a mental tax deficit that will have his conference on the brink of CFB irrelevancy by Oct. 1, much less by "Thanksgiving weekend kickoff." Unless he and they (B1G) got the hubris to think, Sure, tOSU is only 4-0 in the regular season, but they've beaten Hairball again, the Masked Boilermakers, the Nebraska Heretics and the Northwestern Non-Union B team, so they really, really deserve to make the playoff on strength of schedule if not strength of cerebral candlepower...

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

crackerd said:


> All I know is the B1G commissioner is running up a mental tax deficit that will have his conference on the brink of CFB irrelevancy by Oct. 1, much less by "Thanksgiving weekend kickoff." Unless he and they (B1G) got the hubris to think, Sure, tOSU is only 4-0 in the regular season, but they've beaten Hairball again, the Masked Boilermakers, the Nebraska Heretics and the Northwestern Non-Union B team, so they really, really deserve to make the playoff on strength of schedule if not strength of cerebral candlepower...
> 
> MG



Fortune favors the Bold Cracker!

BIGwhatever does not match that statement.

Could you see a shift in conference alignment by 2025? ND, OSU, PSU, and Nebraska are looking for options....


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Heard Ryan Day, Chip Kelley and Jim Harbaugh are going to be in the TV booth as guest commentators this year on Saturdays. Got nothing else to do I guess.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

First time in a long long time that Im less than enthusiastic about my Longhorns staring the season and not because of the quality of the talent or coaching staff, but the off season social justice warrior distractions have taken the fun even before it starts...The Longhorn Band will play The Eyes of Texas before and after the game but they won't be at the stadium, and the Drum Major was on record saying she would not lead the band in playing the Alma Mater..

I wonder if Bevo is restricted from attending the game, because its going to be a bitch to get a mask on that big boy


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Texas won BIG.....shhhhhh, Bon may not want to know.

Ragin Cajuns looked good on Iowa state.

Seminoles looked good.....in the first half.

Clemso dominated the way Clemso always do!

I was at a dove hunt down in Boligee.....i was part of a group that was watching college football......I didn't like it though.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Texas won BIG.....


ah yes, against always tough University of Texas El Paso


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I listened to the Texas game on satellite radio, and considering the score in the first half, they did not play well in the second half. It was nothing more than a scrimmage. Looks like UT will throw and throw often, when they ran the ball the backs ran well , but running plays were sparse

How did Les Miles ever win at LSU, because Kansas got beat by Coastal Carolina


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Clemso dominated Wake Forest the way Clemso always should.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jgsanders said:


> I missed it Jacob, opening day of doves. I’d guess though that espn continued to shove politics and race down the throats of sports fans—if I’m wrong I apologize.
> 
> View attachment 83402
> 
> ...


You’d be correct. It was more of the nonsense. Sorry for the delayed retort.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I am apparently naive. I was hoping watching my Longhorns dominate UTEP was going to be a great thing, especially since I'm not watching all the social justice drama of the pro games, but lo and behold I was wrong....again. Leave it to liberal ass austin to screw up my love of the Longhorns! I would bet there won't be as much b.s. in the pro games today as I saw on LHN last night. Unbelievable!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

JamesTannery said:


> I am apparently naive. I was hoping watching my Longhorns dominate UTEP was going to be a great thing, especially since I'm not watching all the social justice drama of the pro games, but lo and behold I was wrong....again. Leave it to liberal ass austin to screw up my love of the Longhorns! I would bet there won't be as much b.s. in the pro games today as I saw on LHN last night. Unbelievable!


Bring back Russell Erxleben for kickin' 'em to curb! And eat more Amy's Ice Creams as a salve to the tortured tea-sipper's soul!

MG


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

JamesTannery said:


> I am apparently naive. I was hoping watching my Longhorns dominate UTEP was going to be a great thing, especially since I'm not watching all the social justice drama of the pro games, but lo and behold I was wrong....again. Leave it to liberal ass austin to screw up my love of the Longhorns! I would bet there won't be as much b.s. in the pro games today as I saw on LHN last night. Unbelievable!


That's why I listened to the game on SiriusXM, because all they have os the play by play with Craig Way without all the other BS, I do however think they are a few minutes behind so its not a true simulcast, but it will have to do


----------



## Oz1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy to see Texas' new talent. I can only hope that by the time they play a really good team they look as good. Been a long time. Erxleben was great but give Dicker the Kicker his due. And I'm still trying to figure out what's wrong with "The Eyes of Texas". Every game I fly my UT flag and get looks from all the libs here in the People's Republic. Oh well...Hook Em'!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Oz1 said:


> Every game I fly my UT flag and get looks from all the libs here in the People's Republic. Oh well...Hook Em'!!


They must not know that Austin Texas is very Blue


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Oz1 said:


> Happy to see Texas' new talent. I can only hope that by the time they play a really good team they look as good. Been a long time. Erxleben was great but give Dicker the Kicker his due. And I'm still trying to figure out what's wrong with "The Eyes of Texas". Every game I fly my UT flag and get looks from all the libs here in the People's Republic. Oh well...Hook Em'!!


Phil Dawson and Justin Tucker both had/have better careers than Erx ever had, plus they aren't in jail....dont feel bad my brother hides his UT degree behind his degree from Texas A&M. and will barely admit that he ever stepped foot on campus on the 40 Acres


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Phil Dawson and Justin Tucker both had/have better careers than Erx ever had, plus they aren't in jail....


Maybe he will get to compare notes with Steve Bannon
https://www.statesman.com/article/20140608/news/306089785


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Tryin' to get him a presidential pardon - he's 63 years old! If he's got eligibility left (or accrued for time served), you never know. Especially when you limp into or go limp for the start of the season like the Big 12w10 did against the likes of Coastal Carolina and L(no S)U and...Houston Baptist. Tony Franklin and Uwe von Schamann may be given immunity to testify on Erxl's behalf!

Meanwhile, word today is the B1G plans to introduce bingo and cornhole as experimental demonstration sports while the Omissioner and DAs dither for another month before deciding if athletic supporters are extraneous apparel as they discuss playing in 2021.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Meanwhile, word today is the B1G plans to introduce bingo and cornhole as experimental demonstration sports while the Omissioner and DAs dither for another month before deciding if athletic supporters are extraneous apparel as they discuss playing in 2021.
> 
> MG


Maybe the Commissioner of the Big 12 of 10 teams is seeking equal time at ESPN who covers the World Cornhole Champioship
(apparently cornhole means something different than it did when I was a kid) :shock::shock:
Exclusively on ESPN and ESPN2
ESPN 2020 ACL WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPSTuesday August 4, 2020 - Sunday August 9, 2020
ROCK HILL SPORTS & EVENT CENTER
326 Technology Center Way, Rock Hill, SC 29730


​DAY #1 - TUESDAY - AUGUST 4, 2020 
DAY #2 - WEDNESDAY - AUGUST 5, 2020 
DAY #3 - THURSDAY - AUGUST 6, 2020 
DAY #4 - FRIDAY - AUGUST 7, 2020WEDNESDAY AUGUST 5TH, 2020 8 PM 

SELECGAMES FROM MAN OF THE YEAR AND WOMAN OF THE YEAR 

SATURDAY AUGUST 8TH, 2020 4 PM 

PRO DOUBLES FINAl 4, CO-ED FINAL 

SUNDAY AUGUST 9TH, 2020 1
PRO SINGLES FINAL 4, WOMEN'S DOUBLES FINAL


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> (apparently cornhole means something different than it did when I was a kid) :shock::shock:


There are several words that have changed meaning since we were kids .



ESPN
SELECGAMES FROM MAN OF THE YEAR AND WOMAN OF THE YEAR 


CO-ED FINAL 

SUNDAY AUGUST 9TH, 20


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

While that may be true, Marv, I don't think any of them have transmogrified from "Gimme that lovin' feeling" (for some - not that there's anything wrong with that) to a televised cracker sporting spectacle that harks back to naughtiness in our adolescent (and adult?) selves.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

It's for pu$$/$ that can't throw shoes!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

roseberry said:


> It's for pu$$/$ that can't throw shoes!


careful there pal, I cant throw 'shoes


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Anyone can throw horseshoes Bon....bad back?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Anyone can throw horseshoes Bon....bad back?


messes up my bird boy skills...the guys I play corn hole with like to play using sand wedges and play for $


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

It is better to throw shoes poorly than to have ever “cornholed”.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Oz1 said:


> Happy to see Texas' new talent. I can only hope that by the time they play a really good team they look as good. Been a long time. Erxleben was great but give Dicker the Kicker his due. And I'm still trying to figure out what's wrong with "The Eyes of Texas". Every game I fly my UT flag and get looks from all the libs here in the People's Republic. Oh well...Hook Em'!!


I haven't figured out what's wrong with the song either!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

JamesTannery said:


> I haven't figured out what's wrong with the song either!


Me neither, having grown up bleeding orange and getting Charlie Brewer’s jersey (53-54 starting QB) with 21 on it from Santa I was all in until college when my professional pursuit took me in a different direction. But, the times they are a changing so....
https://www.texasmonthly.com/the-culture/ut-austin-eyes-of-texas-song-racist/


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

It's a terrible song......nobody wants a bunch a damn eyes on 'em all the time! Stalkin' ol' Robert E. Lee watchin' everything......it's creepy!

Play WAP long horneys! That's what your culture needs!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> It's for pu$$/$ that can't throw shoes!


Believe the proper term for it is cis-cornholers, rose - but we would need to get an etymological ruling on "the play." Just like with St. Nick's favorite term of approbation, a playa who's a "baller" - I might have known a few of those in my day, maybe even in Huntsville (Ala., not Tejas, Dr. Ed A) in an entirely connotation!

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> It's a terrible song......nobody wants a bunch a damn eyes on 'em all the time! Stalkin' ol' Robert E. Lee watchin' everything......it's creepy!
> 
> Play WAP long horneys! That's what your culture needs!


If only Raymond Burr had succeeded in establishing Tejas as an independent nation, we would probably have our own Jim Nabors belting it out as "their" national anthem. Again, not that there's anything wrong with that...

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Speaking of Texas news and trying to keep things positive:

https://tulsaworld.com/opinion/colu...cle_2dec21dc-f696-11ea-a5fc-5764930cbe09.html


Viral clusters have emerged on college campuses (as expected), but as of Sept. 8, a tally kept by Brown University epidemiologist Andrew Bostom found that none of the 26,000 cases reported at U.S. universities had resulted in hospitalization.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

crackerd said:


> If only Raymond Burr had succeeded in establishing Tejas as an independent nation, we would probably have our own Jim Nabors belting it out as "their" national anthem. Again, not that there's anything wrong with that...
> 
> MG


MG, having Jim sing "The Eyes of Texas" is one thing, but "belting out" the lyrics of the contemporary artwork, "WAP", has created an indelible image that makes me laugh.(lmao is the current descriptor)

Which one was it you actually intended?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Coulda gone either way, rose -that is, if I hadn't watched an Israeli army chick flick, "Zero Motivation" this morning, where Cardi B's "contemporary artwork" wording was a little more politely nuanced to establish the lack of traditional Adam & Eve activity with the descriptor "cobweb-covered." ... Kinda like B1G CFB programs at this point -

Further along that theme, sorta, hope you saw the "Tua" doc on FOX Sports which my analysis found mighty revealing to a cracker of my sensibilities for the hubba-hubba heapa womenfolk within the clan - and somehow they all had found their way to Ohatchee, Ala.! Prodigal son, heah I comes!

MG


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok Pac 12 your hand has been called, are you in or out


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Ok Pac 12 your hand has been called, are you in or out


You mean so they can have two play-in games with the Big 12w/10(w/8.5 of 'em CFB dwarfs) and the B1G (and their five-game regular season) for the fourth spot in the CFB playoffs to go up against the SEC (2) and ACC (Clemps)? 

Why bother, the Pac-12 couldn't be any less dismissible if they got College of the Pacific to revive their program and dug up Eddie LeBaron as QB and gave them an exemption this year to play in the Pac-12 conference championship game.

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Tim the Buckeye, youse back in B1Gness. Conference authorities now are prorating the shortened schedule to get tOSU a shakedown scrimmage with DIII Baldwin Wallace Murder Hornets and Muskingum Muskies so y'all will be battled tested before going into live action against the likes of the Rut Stuckers and Maryland Terriblins. But it's CFB, baby, and it's back for B1G!

MG


----------



## DavidC (Feb 2, 2015)

What happened to "We won't revisit our decision." B1G? After seeing a couple of weeks of the Sunbelt Conference reeking havoc, does the B1G have a case of "FOMO" (fear of missing out). Biggest walk-back I've seen in some time.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

DavidC said:


> What happened to "We won't revisit our decision." B1G?


Hmmm, would that be The Big 10 of 14 teams or
The Big 12 of 10 teams?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

DavidC said:


> What happened to "We won't revisit our decision." B1G? After seeing a couple of weeks of the Sunbelt Conference reeking havoc, does the B1G have a case of "FOMO" (fear of missing out). Biggest walk-back I've seen in some time.


to borrow a phrase from an esteemed former poster here " ...money changes everything "


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

BonMallari said:


> DavidC said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to "We won't revisit our decision." B1G? After seeing a couple of weeks of the Sunbelt Conference reeking havoc, does the B1G have a case of "FOMO" (fear of missing out). Biggest walk-back I've seen in some time.
> ...



No doubt about that, Bon. The conference looks like idiots but we'll have college football and for that we're grateful. I felt dirty watching the NFL.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tim Mc said:


> I felt dirty watching the NFL.


Not me, I like it when players are paid above the table rather than under the table as colleges have been doing since the 70s. And the NFL, unlike CF has a salary cap.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

EdA said:


> Tim Mc said:
> 
> 
> > I felt dirty watching the NFL.
> ...


Yeah, that's not why it felt dirty but you do have a point there. I just like football and don't care for the sideshows unless it's the cheerleaders.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry Jimbo.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

EdA said:


> Not me, I like it when players are paid above the table rather than under the table as colleges have been doing since the 70s. And the NFL, unlike CF has a salary cap.


I admire your hard core republican/conservative views on capitalism Doc. By the way, that’s why California and the conference formerly known as the PAC 12 isn’t playing college football, but is perfectly fine with NFL. They can tax the salaries of the 49ers, the Chargers etc and add to the tax deficit coffers of CA. CFB produces no tax income, therefore it’s not safe...player safety regards. 

Dear lord, please remove politics on both sides from our beloved CFB!

Just a fan willing to spend my $ and Saturdays doing other things....


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

jgsanders said:


> Dear lord, please remove politics on both sides from our beloved CFB!
> 
> Just a fan willing to spend my $ and Saturdays doing other things....


https://247sports.com/Article/Nick-...ay-Jared-Dudley-Los-Angeles-Lakers-151515360/

The coach at alabama went on a social justice march with players a week ago and was praised.....by some. This week he utters the statement "all lives matter" and members of the athletic community and news media print that he should have his team boycott the games coached by such a disgraceful human being. 

THIS IS A GAME THAT CAN'T BE WON.

It is my humble hope that every college team in america goes 4 and 4(since we no longer have ties and i don't know how many games any have scheduled) and that the alabama crimson tide along with its disgraced coach(depending on which week's statement you look at) lose every game they play.

If the coach of alabama football and its players wish to support a marxist/terrorist group, founded on and continued by promoting false narratives that is their business. But I'll give them another false narrative......."Roll Tide from RB"!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

jgsanders said:


> I admire your hard core republican/conservative views on capitalism Doc. By the way, that’s why California and the conference formerly known as the PAC 12 isn’t playing college football, but is perfectly fine with NFL. They can tax the salaries of the 49ers, the Chargers etc and add to the tax deficit coffers of CA. * CFB produces no tax income, therefore it’s not safe...player safety regards.*
> 
> Dear lord, please remove politics on both sides from our beloved CFB!
> 
> Just a fan willing to spend my $ and Saturdays doing other things....



Thats not quite the truth as to why the Pac 12 isn't playing...Most of the Pac 12 is located in Calif. Its no secret that most of the state is still in a form of a lockdown especially in its two biggest cities Los Angeles (home of USC and UCLA ) and San Francisco Bay Area (home of Cal and Stanford ), and the Universities do in fact have revenue adding to the tax base, their is a tax on ticket sales and concessions and up to and including parking..the parking concession at Dodger Stadium during baseball season is a multi million dollar bonanza and was a sticking point on the sale of the Dodgers a few years ago

It has very little to do with taxing them, it has to do with REOPENING the schools....the Governor cant allow them to play football but yet keep the schools itself closed...the LCSW who is in charge of reopening LA County is on video saying she won't reopen the county schools until after the Nov election...Here is OC where I currently reside businesses are reopening but they cant seem to reach an agreement on when the schools will reopen and to what extent virtual or in person

Sorry but politics is playing huge part of the Pac 12 decision...I cant speak for Oregon, Washington or Arizona because I am not up to date on their current regulations and status


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> Thats not quite the truth as to why the Pac 12 isn't playing...Most of the Pac 12 is located in Calif. Its no secret that most of the state is still in a form of a lockdown especially in its two biggest cities Los Angeles (home of USC and UCLA ) and San Francisco Bay Area (home of Cal and Stanford ), and the Universities do in fact have revenue adding to the tax base, their is a tax on ticket sales and concessions and up to and including parking..the parking concession at Dodger Stadium during baseball season is a multi million dollar bonanza and was a sticking point on the sale of the Dodgers a few years ago
> 
> It has very little to do with taxing them, it has to do with REOPENING the schools....the Governor cant allow them to play football but yet keep the schools itself closed...the LCSW who is in charge of reopening LA County is on video saying she won't reopen the county schools until after the Nov election...Here is OC where I currently reside businesses are reopening but they cant seem to reach an agreement on when the schools will reopen and to what extent virtual or in person
> 
> Sorry but politics is playing huge part of the Pac 12 decision...I cant speak for Oregon, Washington or Arizona because I am not up to date on their current regulations and status


AZ - probably little politics
OR - Governor is a Post Turtle
WA - Governor wants to head the EPA, also a Post Turtle.
CA - Governor said "You can play CFB". a couple of coaches said "Crap, I was hoping to hang on to my job for an extra year."

The winner nationally will be whoever can keep their players from Sick Call.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

looks like the Pac 12 is going the dinner party albeit late.....We just might get a Rose Bowl yet with two 4 win teams, no parade in Pasadena and a stadium with nobody in it...At least they won't be parking on one of my favorite golf courses in Brookside GC


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> looks like the Pac 12 is going the dinner party albeit late.....We just might get a Rose Bowl yet with two 4 win teams, no parade in Pasadena and a stadium with nobody in it...At least they won't be parking on one of my favorite *gold* courses...


Shhhh, Bon - Marv be droppin' in bogarting your panhandling stake.

But speaking of, his distillation of CFB political circumstances rates right up there with the best ore smelting:



Marvin S said:


> AZ - probably little politics
> OR - Governor is a Post Turtle
> WA - Governor wants to head the EPA, also a Post Turtle.
> CA - Governor said "You can play CFB". a couple of coaches said "Crap, I was hoping to hang on to my job for an extra year."


MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Dove hunting after Sally was not as good as expected. 

I can honestly say Clemps have never looked as sharp early as they do this year. Don’t know if that will last, but Trevor is money in September thus far. 5 star young WR’s are emerging. 

Trying to be positive in 2020.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> I can honestly say Clemps have never looked as sharp early as they do this year. .


With all due respect they might be great but before someone else asks the question I will, who did they look sharp against? The schedule says The Citadel and Wake Forest, your Honor, I rest my case.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> With all due respect they might be great but before someone else asks the question I will, who did they look sharp against? The schedule says The Citadel and Wake Forest, your Honor, I rest my case.


Thank You!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Thank You!


Jg is right, Trevor Lawrence started last year very "rusty" against Wofford, nc state and wake. He is much sharper this year early than last year against similar opponents.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> With all due respect they might be great but before someone else asks the question I will, who did they look sharp against? The schedule says The Citadel and Wake Forest, your Honor, I rest my case.


The rtf CFB oversight committee would like to weigh in with prima facie evidence that Clemps benefited mightily from 'Bama's pre-pandemic "softening up" of the 'Del 20 months ago, though it could've been the other way around. In fact, if Pat Conroy were still around to aggrandize it, *this would go down as the most epic half of college football ever played* by his alma mater.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

crackerd said:


> The rtf CFB oversight committee would like to weigh in with prima facie evidence that Clemps benefited mightily from 'Bama's pre-pandemic "softening up" of the 'Del 20 months ago, though it could've been the other way around. In fact, if Pat Conroy were still around to aggrandize it, *this would go down as the most epic half of college football ever played* by his alma mater.
> 
> MG


I like the Pat Conroy reference Cracker. One of my favorite authors. A couple of quick notes on Mr. Conroy. He lived on the island in SC my family vacations to every summer. We look forward to that week all year. From this island (that will go undisclosed as we do not encourage visitors/crowds) you can hear the USMC fighter jets shutting down their super sonic engines over the Atlantic as they approach land headed back to base. "That noise you hear is the sound of freedom" is posted at the entrance of the marine corp air station. From this island you can sometimes hear crackling of gun fire from Marine Corp Recruit Depot, aka Parris Island, or see Marine families in town for graduation ceremonies. Bull Meechum and Great Santini regards

He was also persona not grata at his alma mater for a number of years after portraying the Citadel in a less than flattering form in a couple his books. Time eventually healed those wounds between the 2. I was present in 2001 when he gave the commencement speech at spring graduation and was welcomed back for the first time to campus in years. It was a cool moment.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Dunno, jg - personally I'da beat ol' Bull Meechum like a bass fiddle for child abuse, 'specially if Blythe Danner were to a've landed in my arms on account of that beatin'. Saw Stan Shaw at the Tyson-Spinks the Lesser "fight" in AC, when we were both guests of boxing promoter cum el presidente-to-be Trump, and reminded me to get an update on David Keith, better known as a UcheaT football manager and Tiny Tom Scientology Cruise's sidekick in "Officer and a Gentleman" - always thought Keith woulda been a better surrogate Young Pat Conroy in "Great Santini" than Michael "Cry Me a Little Pee Dee River" O'Keefe when instead they got him cast as a Junior League (strong konsonant here)lansman. Last movie I saw 'fore moving to the big city all those years ago, by the way, and speaking of: Remember Conroy's kinda _roman-a-clef_ "Wannabe Prince of the Crimson Tide?" - about the foobaw coach and his professional lady in the Big Apple? I'll say no more... Only that his early work, including "Conrack" and 'specially "Lords of Discipline" (and "The Bear" but not _*that*_ Bear), were tremendous. Good job surrounding the Low Country ramparts with sandbagging of non-disclosure, jg - discretion always appreciated. 'Cept at this heah place -


----------



## Hanker85 (Sep 17, 2020)

Not that this will make any difference but I am turned off by the actions of people who should
know better. & while the athletes bodies may be approaching maturity their minds are not.
This will leave some time to devote to those things I enjoy.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Dunno, jg - personally I'da beat ol' Bull Meechum like a bass fiddle for child abuse, 'specially if Blythe Danner were to a've landed in my arms on account of that beatin'. Saw Stan Shaw at the Tyson-Spinks the Lesser "fight" in AC, when we were both guests of boxing promoter cum el presidente-to-be Trump, and reminded me to get an update on David Keith, better known as a UcheaT football mana*ger and Tiny Tom Scientology Cruise's sidekick in "Officer and a Gentleman" -* always thought Keith woulda been a better surrogate Young Pat Conroy in "Great Santini" than Michael "Cry Me a Little Pee Dee River" O'Keefe when instead they got him cast as a Junior League (strong konsonant here)lansman. Last movie I saw 'fore moving to the big city all those years ago, by the way, and speaking of: Remember Conroy's kinda _roman-a-clef_ "Wannabe Prince of the Crimson Tide?" - about the foobaw coach and his professional lady in the Big Apple? I'll say no more... Only that his early work, including "Conrack" and 'specially "Lords of Discipline" (and "The Bear" but not _*that*_ Bear), were tremendous. Good job surrounding the Low Country ramparts with sandbagging of non-disclosure, jg - discretion always appreciated. 'Cept at this heah place -


You have your Navy movies messed up , David Keith co starred with Richard Gere in Officer and a Gentlemen.....Tom Cruise's sidekick in Top Gun was Anthony Edwards


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> You have your Navy movies messed up , David Keith co starred with Richard Gere in Officer and a Gentlemen.....Tom Cruise's sidekick in Top Gun was Anthony Edwards


Mea Coppola, Bon - Pac-12 marginally nearer to playing ball in the fall?

MG


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Mea Coppola, Bon - Pac-12 marginally nearer to playing ball in the fall?
> 
> MG


according to ESPN Nov 6, each team to play a 7 game schedule , championship game Dec 12...I guess they think some team might be in the playoff conversation, cant imagine who that would be. I just want a decent matchup in the Rose Bowl


----------



## bullsprig1 (Mar 5, 2020)

BonMallari said:


> according to ESPN Nov 6, each team to play a 7 game schedule , championship game Dec 12...I guess they think some team might be in the playoff conversation, cant imagine who that would be. I just want a decent matchup in the Rose Bowl


8 games in the 5 weeks between Nov 6 to Dec 12?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

This reported in a national publication
The Pac-12 will play a seven-game schedule, including a conference title game scheduled for Dec. 18.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

bullsprig1 said:


> 8 games in the 5 weeks between Nov 6 to Dec 12?


Don't worry about pac12. 

Go Mizzou!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

bullsprig1 said:


> 8 games in the 5 weeks between Nov 6 to Dec 12?


the Pac 12 is notorious for scheduling Thurs and Fri evening games so who knows I was just posting what ESPN posted on Twitter, the Dec 18 Championship games sound much more plausible, the Mountain West was supposed to have voted last night but I did not see the results of the vote. Playing such a condensed schedule is gonna get some athletes vulnerable to injuries or at least unable to rehab from injuries that are sustained..plus they are going to be almost a month behind the rest of the country, but they want a shot at whatever bowl money is on the table


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

The Mountain West Conference has voted to play and will begin Oct 24, no details as to how many games or when the MWC championship game will be held, but Im guessing it will be in the new Las Vegas Allegiant Air stadium, since they moved the MWC men's and women's basketball championships there too (T Mobile Arena and MGM Grand Garden )


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

The pandemic is creating some bizarre situations. Auburn has a history, though brief, of flying a trained eagle from up in the last row of seats. They do this once a game as part of the pre-game festivities. It's a unique display and is part of the pre-game but also serves to show off the efforts of a valuable Auburn program, the raptor rescue center. Now social distancing isn't really required as no one but a trainer to release and a trainer to recover are required. The bird is between 200 and 5 feet in the air. Nervertheless, all Eagle flights this year have been cancelled. The boys can play football but the lone bird can not fly. It simply doesn't compute.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Eric Johnson said:


> The pandemic is creating some bizarre situations. Auburn has a history, though brief, of flying a trained eagle from up in the last row of seats. They do this once a game as part of the pre-game festivities. It's a unique display and is part of the pre-game but also serves to show off the efforts of a valuable Auburn program, the raptor rescue center. Now social distancing isn't really required as no one but a trainer to release and a trainer to recover are required. The bird is between 200 and 5 feet in the air. Nervertheless, all Eagle flights this year have been cancelled. The boys can play football but the lone bird can not fly. It simply doesn't compute.


thats just un American...

I can understand Bevo not being allowed on the field, but I better not see that damn Sooner Schooner or the Aggie Corps on the field either, I won't miss the Ohio St band dotting the I, and that stupid Notre Dame leprechaun needs to be run over by Traveller, but they dont play this year, but I will miss the Trojan cheer squad, not the team but just the cheer squad


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Boomer Sooner just got BEAT


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Oh my, welcome to the SEC Mike Leach, LSWho losses to Mississippi State in Death Valley! Is the earth upside down? In the post game interview in classic Leach fashion he said they had to play LSU because Green Bay, New England, and Kansas City already had games scheduled.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Texas showed they still cant play defense, and just pulled one out of their butt....

Welcome to the SEC ...Mike Leach...had to use a Stanford QB transfer to do it...also got help from the NFL draft


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Texas showed they still cant play defense, and just pulled one out of their butt....
> 
> Welcome to the SEC ...Mike Leach...had to use a Stanford QB transfer to do it...also got help from the NFL draft


yep and LSU won a naty with a cast off QB from tOSU, such is the state of the game these days. It does not diminish the accomplishment for all the other players at MS State who weren’t transfers. Sour grapes from a tea sipper whose lofty expectations for a naty did not include a squeaker win against lightly regarded Texas Tech?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

EdA said:


> yep and LSU won a naty with a cast off QB from tOSU, such is the state of the game these days. It does not diminish the accomplishment for all the other players at MS State who weren’t transfers. Sour grapes from a tea sipper whose lofty expectations for a naty did not include a squeaker win against lightly regarded Texas Tech?


Sour Grapes ? they won't beat OU , heck they may not beat KSU....nobody is happier than I am to see OU and LSU get beat on the same weekend...Mike Leach may just change things in the SEC, I know he is giving DC's nightmares on the schedule


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

My Aggies had a very poor opening. Mond is still the same if not worse. Three turnovers: two fumbles and one interception. Still no long game.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah, but the upside is aTm next gets a crack at ‘Bama with a defensive coordinator whose “accomplishments” with Saban in his third year seem to begin and end with his physical resemblance to Richard Dreyfuss in “Close Encounters of Third Kind” with his befuddlement at stopping a short passing game especially crossing routes over the middle as an alien concept.



Wayne Nutt said:


> My Aggies had a very poor opening. Mond is still the same if not worse. Three turnovers: two fumbles and one interception. Still no long game.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

at least Bama has a DC...Texas missed over 25 tackles, muffed a punt which led to a score, had a punt blocked which led to a score, and needed a Tech brain freeze to escape Lubbock with a win..Im still waiting for the mass insurrection now that the Dean has told the Band he expects them to play The Eyes of Texas, I think they will have to do a Milli Vanilli to pull it off


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob oh Jacob we need your take on the disaster in Death Valley, was it an inexperienced team, a clueless DC after Aranda’s departure, the shrimp boat Captain, or combinations?


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

EdA said:


> Jacob oh Jacob we need your take on the disaster in Death Valley, was it an inexperienced team, a clueless DC after Aranda’s departure, the shrimp boat Captain, or combinations?


Doc, and Jacob,

Zero offense but have to share a few funny thoughts I heard on the World Wide Web today:

I didn’t know LSU opted out of the 2021 playoffs so soon. 

LSU is literally what Rose and others said Clemps would be when our generational Qb left. Come on Rose, you know that’s funny!!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

jgsanders said:


> LSU is literally what Rose and others said Clemps would be when our generational Qb left. Come on Rose, you know that’s funny!!!


JG, you know I'm old and time passes fast when you're old. How was I to know an entire generation could pass so quickly?

GO AGGIES.....BEAT BAMA!


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

EdA said:


> Jacob oh Jacob we need your take on the disaster in Death Valley, was it an inexperienced team, a clueless DC after Aranda’s departure, the shrimp boat Captain, or combinations?


Jacob isn't watching because they are all sinners in his eyes because of the social stances they are taking. or so he says.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

When asked if he would be watching his beloved Tigers this fall.









Originally Posted by *Jacob Hawkes* 
_Integrity. It won’t allow me to do it. Sorry, but I’m not going over the cliff with the rest of society. I’ll spend even more time bowhunting this fall/winter. Like mourning for a dead family member, yes. There’s a very definitive line I cross for no person or no thing.


_


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Weekend locks:

TCU over Texas 

Iowa State over OK

BC over UNC

Auburn over GA

A&M over paying Jimbo....


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jimbo makes it happen this weekend jg....GO AGGIES, BEAT BAMA!


That was funny however!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

jgsanders said:


> Weekend locks:
> 
> TCU over Texas
> 
> ...


If you are picking against the spread you got a shot in 4 of the 5, I think OU is gonna have some red ass after last week and roll it up on Iowa State....Texas may get caught looking ahead and still thinking about last weekend...just not sure about Auburn vs Georgia....A&M might get rolled big time


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Weekend locks:
> 
> TCU over Texas
> 
> ...


Always admiration for someone with a sense of humor.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> A&M over paying Jimbo.....


Worry not, the suppliers of the funds have not had their budgets stretched, the guys paying Jimbo ain’t like Wayne and Ed;-)


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Always admiration for someone with a sense of humor.


Cool of Marv using revOREse psychology to announce he’s all in for boarding the Pirate’s StarkVegas schooner - 

https://twitter.com/HailStateFB/status/1310585070848073728?s=20

Hail State and the Pirate’s invite to make hay can’t fail to remind him of his 20-Mule Team Borax era of prosperity and “having the horses” to run FTs! 

MG


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

EdA said:


> Worry not, the suppliers of the funds have not had their budgets stretched, the guys paying Jimbo ain’t like Wayne and Ed;-)


I used to think that UT had the biggest of the BMD, until my brother educated me on where the HUGE Money Donors from A&M got their fortunes and then it made them pale in comparison, as he put it "...never tell an Aggie he can't afford it because he will show you that you're the one that cant afford it "


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Last game for Trey Lance, they are allowing 100 fans in the stands along with 26 NFL scouts. He'll be the third straight Bison QB entering the NFL (possibly the #2 pick) and like Wentz nobody's ever heard of him until his college career was over.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Texas looks like they can score on anybody

Texas looks like anybody can score on them


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

BonMallari said:


> Texas looks like they can score on anybody
> 
> Texas looks like anybody can score on them


Gary Patterson > Horns

Didn’t need the points.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

‘Sips had the ultimate zero-sum option to end another inglorious outing - officials were all over it. Take the penalty and TCU gets an untimed play to take another safety to end the game. Take the play - and game over with 0:00 on the clock. Could become the Longhorn Network’s nightly sign-off clip to the sound of “Git Along, Little Dogies - Whoopee Ti Yi Yo” (and out of the CFB playoff we go again, only three games in...)

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

42-17 with 6 minutes to go in 3rd quarter of Jimbo’s 3rd year in Aggieland. Not good

Jacksonville state 21-21 vs once mighty FSU in 3rd quarter. JSU has former 3rd string Clemps QB. Honestly can’t remember his name. Good on you FSU.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> 42-17 with 6 minutes to go in 3rd quarter of Jimbo’s 3rd year in Aggieland.


Some things, like rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic, never change and such it will be with the Aggies, at least in my lifetime.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

jgsanders said:


> Weekend locks:
> 
> TCU over Texas
> 
> ...


missed the allbran game...oh well.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

TCU 33 the not so great University of Texas 31, tell us about it Sam
http://www.xgames.com/video/25665632/texas-ehlinger-decrees-back-sugar-bowl-win


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

so Oklahoma losers of two in a row VS Texas losers of the one and a half games in a row....this game used to mean something...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> so Oklahoma losers of two in a row VS Texas losers of the one and a half games in a row....this game used to mean something...


When the two marquee teams are mediocre it means the conference is mediocre. There will be no traffic jam on IH 35 from all the Okies driving to D/FW for the game.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

EdA said:


> When the two marquee teams are mediocre it means the conference is mediocre. There will be no traffic jam on IH 35 from all the Okies driving to D/FW for the game.


No argument on the weakness or mediocrity of the conference...I remember the red stream of traffic going by me on iH35 and having to read makeshift signs on the way home with the score of the game when OU won...the Cotton Bowl just won't be the same without a sea of red and a sea of orange...

the natives are already burning torches and ready to put for sale signs and back up the moving truck in TH's driveway in Austin....I wonder how Lincoln Riley is doing in Norman this morning with the real possibility of doing something that hasn't been seen at OU in the last half century...lose THREE in a row


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> the natives are already burning torches and ready to put for sale signs and back up the moving truck in TH's driveway in Austin....


My oldest brother was in grad school in ‘56, Ed Price last year, they were 1-9 and pathetic. Price was hung in effigy regularly until fired. Then along comes some young coach from Washington (former Sooner QB) named Darrell Royal. The faithful mostly thumbed their noses because they were expecting a big name hire.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

..we lost one game, should have been two but they have nobody to blame but themselves...I prefer Herman because Im afraid of getting another Charlie Strong, John Mackovic or even the prodigal son David McWilliams....somebody needs to change the culture and entitlement attitude in Austin, right now that job belongs to TH and Ath Director Chris Del Conte who ironically was from TCU

Lets see where they are at the end of the year but right now they are on the hook for 20M


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> My oldest brother was in grad school in ‘56, Ed Price last year, they were 1-9 and pathetic. Price was hung in effigy regularly until fired. Then along comes some young coach from Washington (former Sooner QB) named Darrell Royal. The faithful mostly thumbed their noses because they were expecting a big name hire.


& the UW folks were very unhappy. So they go out & hire Jim Owens
who, in my mind, was the best coach UW ever had. Real gentleman.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> My oldest brother was in grad school in ‘56, Ed Price last year, they were 1-9 and pathetic. Price was hung in effigy regularly until fired. Then along comes some young coach from Washington (former Sooner QB) named Darrell Royal. The faithful mostly thumbed their noses because they were expecting a big name hire.


”Young coach from Washington” via Mittittippi Tate - ‘Sips shoulda gone with their “More cowbell” instincts again four years and brought in Dan Mullen instead of Herman Funster (from his tOSU “gentleman’s club” affiliations). But maybe they figured the StarkVegas-Austin axis was bad juju from 50 years ago when State hired DKR’s defensive coordinator Charlie Shira and next thing you know Houston rang up 74 points on ‘em in an era of defensive football which State duly obliged with a zero on their side of the scoreboard. 

MG


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

its Friday before the Red River Showdown ....and OU still sucks




unfortunately so do my Horns 



so tomorrow may be who sucks the least or last...expectations are low....my wallet say bet the over because neither team knows the meaning of defense but my head says dont touch the game, just walk away....


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> its Friday before the Red River Showdown ....and OU still sucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe tomorrow will be a good day to train dogs?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Eric Johnson said:


> Maybe tomorrow will be a good day to train dogs?


there is actually a Hunt Test about a half hour away and I might go attend to say hello to an old friend of the family (Jim Dobbs)..


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I’m not particularly looking forward to more of Mond and a leaky secondary. I remain forever hopeful.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Rainy day in the SE tomorrow...and it’s not duck season. I’ll watch a few games tomorrow. 

2 Texas senior QBs have a chance to step up and make a statement tomorrow. Guessing 1 does... Sam E. I just don’t trust Mond, but tomorrow is his time to turn things around and I wish him well. 

For some strange reason I like UT over UGA in Athens. Let down game maybe? 

FSU and ND getting no love.. for good reason...Catholics big. 

I rarely pick the Clemps games, but I gotta feeling the Tigahs show up and out tomorrow night. Gonna be wet. Look for LA’s own Travis Etienne to get the rock a bunch. 

I consulted my daughters magic 8 ball for all this super sound advice!! Haha!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Hotty toddy!
Kiffin's gonna be the first!
Give 'em hell Johnny Reb!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> there is actually a Hunt Test about a half hour away and I might go attend to say hello to an old friend of the family (Jim Dobbs)..


I had the privilege of meeting Jim and Phyllis at a seminar about 20 years ago. They helped me with thorny problem. Never forgot the lessons learned.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Ags and ‘Sips putting on entertaining matinee performances, latter entertaining particularly haters who ain’t got much hatin’ to do “helping” the Shorthorns fall short season after season. aTm looking competent and passionate with run game, not to damn ‘em with faint praise or anything...

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I told ya. Hahalol.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Any Fall Saturday when LSU snd Texas lose and the Aggies win is a good Fall day.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

AL fans shouldn't be worried about anything.


----------



## bullsprig1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Where is young Jacob


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

My Horns lost a game they deserved to lose...you get a punt blocked, a potential game winning FG blocked, and TWO passes INT in the end zone.... but the picture of the Texas QB standing alone on the field afterwards without any of his teammates during the playing of the Eyes of Texas, speaks volumes about what is going on at the Forty Acres


I watched the Alabama vs Mississippi game and was reminded about local boy Matt Corrall whose uncle was a UCLA alum/NFL kicker got away and is playing QB at Ole Miss...but I am impressed with Bama QB Mack Jones, he made every throw, hard to believe he had to sit behind anyone...I also watched how Bama played and their schemes on offense, say what you want about OC Sarkesian and his off the field personal demons, but that offense with Najee Harris was impressive


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Saban needs to disappear his DC like the alleged DC has disappeared ‘Bama’s defense. Felt like I needed to take six lye soap showers to get the stench of “victory” off me - name of Pete Golding, but best to call him, by what he’s selling on defense, the “Alabominable Snowman.” Jacob, would the Rosy Finch Boyz, LLC consider a straight up terrible defense and defensive coordinator trade for Bo Pellini - or even Faux Bo Pellini?

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Props go to Kansas State and HC Chris Klieman (maybe UT should have hired him Bon). His team has emerged as one to be reckoned with in the not so Big 12. Imagine this, the best teams in the Big 12 are the States, Kansas, Iowa, and Okie. I wonder if Klieman has a single 5 star recruit on the roster. After a surprising opening game loss to Arkansas State, K State has beaten OU and TCU in Norman and Fort Worth.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

The Kiffin/Saban matchup was too intriguing for me to miss, I watched my first game. My observations are probably obvious(so I'll try to be brief Doc).....

-Mac Jones is an accurate passer
-If Mac Jones isn't accurate, those guys catch it any way
-Jalen Waddle is a better player than Jones, Cooper, Ridley, Jeudy.....any of the previous pass catchers
-The running backs looked nice, though I heard this was their first good game
-Coach Saban's off season, "fatherly lessons" have been internalized by his defense. This defense is exactly like the law enforcement they have protested this summer in that......1. the defense allows peaceful marchers to proceed unimpeded 2. the defense steps back to allow progress even if they do install a small barrier for protection of their own property 3. the defense evacuates without challenging when threatened with "peaceful protest" 4. the defense appears confused by the messages it receives from leadership 5. Georgia's running backs are gonna burn the end zones at Bryant Denny(analogous to precinct buildings) next Saturday during primetime.

Kirby gonna be the first! Go Dawgs!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Bad loss...bad D...bad special teams....always cheers me up...


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

so now Nick Saban has tested positive for CoVid19.....he must be a Republican ...Get well Coach

I guess we will see him self quarantine and coach using Zoom


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> so now Nick Saban has tested positive for CoVid19.....he must be a Republican ...Get well Coach
> 
> I guess we will see him self quarantine and coach using Zoom


Really, only Republicans get the virus, tell the 210,000+ dead people that, I bet some were apolitical, some were Democrats, some were Libertarians.........take it to POTUS


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree with EdA. These kind of remarks/comments should be made on POTUS Place. I'm sorry Nick got the virus. I hope he fully recovers.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

EdA said:


> Really, only Republicans get the virus, tell the 210,000+ dead people that, I bet some were apolitical, some were Democrats, some were Libertarians.........take it to POTUS


Point taken but Im trying not to play over there any longer, sorry if I offended anyone here


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey, hey, hey.......the athletes and the coaches brought politics into college football this season.....

With Bon as my example, l will be the second to apologize if I have offended anyone here with my posted reactions to the political statements made by college football coaches and players this year. 

Like Wayne, I too pray for the full and speedy recovery of Coach Nick Saban. At the same time, I am sad he will not be there for that ass kicking he and my favorite team will take from Georgia Saturday night!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Hey, hey, hey.......the athletes and the coaches brought politics into college football this season.....
> 
> With Bon as my example, l will be the second to apologize if I have offended anyone here with my posted reactions to the political statements made by college football coaches and players this year.


I just watch the games therefore I am unaware of what coaches and players say. Yours or anyone else’s critique of what someone said is not the issue. When I open the College Football thread I generally expect to read something remotely related to football not a political spin on the CF news of the day. If I want political spin there is no shortage of it available on this forum.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I enjoyed watching football last Saturday, especially Aggies. At the end of the day I had really enjoyed myself. A brief but enjoyable respite.
A new look on RTF. Looks good.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

I don’t blame Doc and Wayne for wanting to talk football. They just knocked off the Gators, and will be favored in every remaining game on their schedule. It sets up very nicely for the Aggies the rest of year. 

On second thought, I probably should not have posted this. It’s kinda like your buddy asking if you’ve ever played this well in the middle of a golf round with the toughest holes already behind you, and then casually mentioning there is water down the right and ob down the left.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> I don’t blame Doc and Wayne for wanting to talk football. They just knocked off the Gators, and will be favored in every remaining game on their schedule. It sets up very nicely for the Aggies the rest of year.
> 
> On second thought, I probably should not have posted this. It’s kinda like your buddy asking if you’ve ever played this well in the middle of a golf round with the toughest holes already behind you, and then casually mentioning there is water down the right and ob down the left.


Wayne and I have an adult lifetime of Aggie football misery therefore our expectations remain modest unlike our brethren to the west in Austin who will never recover for the Darrell Royal era.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I could have sworn the Longhorns won a National Championship under Mack Brown. I will say the average Horn fans a "what have you done for me lately"...it is often said the two most popular topics in Austin are 1. who is the back up QB at UT : and 2. who is the next coach at UT....

I dont recognize the new fan base at the Forty Acres, they are ready to burn it all down, the new bloodsport seems to be riding the current coach out of town on the nearest rail. Maybe Ehlinger's saying " we're Baaaack" was a bit premature, but those same fans that were yucking it up when we took down a nationally rated SEC power are the ones with pitchforks and torches looking tout Herman's head on a stake. I am NOT part of that crowd..I am starting to realize that what separates UT from the perennial powers is that Texas is getting a very good athlete, but they aren't getting the BEST athletes. I watched the Bama vs Miss game and I dont think any player at Texas could have broken into the starting lineup at Bama and thats including my QB, not so sure the Ole Miss QB isn't better than what we have. Sam is a fine Tebow like athlete, but he wasn't the best QB in the state, he wasn't even the best QB in his hometown. I think Texas recruiting classes are overrated but they are starting to change. they have landed the Gatorade POY and also the Top RB in the country in the last two classes, and recently got a committment from the Top QB in the country who is from SLC in the DFW area, unfortunately he is only a junior in HS so it remains to be seen if he ever steps foot on campus.
the culture at UT needs to change...I think Herman can change that, but not sure he is the brilliant X's and O type of guy or the CEO type


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> I could have sworn the Longhorns won a National Championship under Mack Brown.


Oh yeah I forgot. And remind me, where is he now? Did he just decide to retire from coaching?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Mack was waiting for his buyout to expire, Mackovic did the same thing. If they took a job coaching somewhere else Texas is off the hook, kind of like Alimony


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I will take Alabama minus 4 if Saban runs out of the tunnel with them....and for some reason I like the SEC Air Raid plus 4 to catch TAMU in a letdown after last week


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I don't think Tom Herman is going anywhere. Seems to me Texas may recruit talent, but seem to be getting kids with no intestinal fortitude. Got to have some intensity and that doesn't mean jump up and hoot and holla after you just made a tackle 9 yards down field!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

73-7 Tigers...now imagine if Clemps played against an SEC defense...this year...not historical SEC defense...haha! You know that’s funny Rose and cracker!

I’m also starting a go fund me me page to get Willie Muschump an extension and raise for beating the mighty Auburn Tiggers today! I do what I can to help out!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Aggies won but Mond was kinda flat. Threw too many passes into the dirt. They were good sports by not punching the ball in from the 1 yd line and just let time expire. I hope Spiller is not hurt. He was limping a bit.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

jgsanders said:


> 73-7 Tigers...now imagine if Clemps played against an SEC defense...this year...not historical SEC defense...haha! You know that’s funny Rose and cracker!
> 
> I’m also starting a go fund me me page to get Willie Muschump an extension and raise for beating the mighty Auburn Tiggers today! I do what I can to help out!!


JG, when i come here it is to hear about and talk football.

I saw Tech play earlier this year against Miami. I thought they were a pretty nice team. Clemso destroyed them in the largest margin, in conference game in ACC history. Lawrence stats were mind boggling(didn't see the game) and the recieving personnel must be tremendous too. You know my old thoughts were that Trevor and Travis would win three(who saw that Joe Burrough thing coming) but, they're still my favorite for two.

Now......If i wanted to hear your ir anyone elses critique of conference vs conference crap, there are plenty of places i can get that! XXX's and OOOO's bro....x's and o's!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> I like the SEC Air Raid plus 4 to catch TAMU in a letdown after last week


hope you didn’t whiz away too much of your hard earned money..😉


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

cant bet here in Calif, my apps dont work outside the state of NV....but its still fun to mythically bet the games on paper


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Like Wayne, I too pray for the full and speedy recovery of Coach Nick Saban. At the same time, I am sad he will not be there for that ass kicking he and my favorite team will take from Georgia Saturday night!


Apparently you failed to consult the Swami about this prognostication for which you were 100% wrong. Nick was there spewing saliva while AL kicked the ass of KS and his GA Bulldogs. You scuffed the dirt and aw shucked us again.😉 
The SEC is beginning to look like the ACC, one powerhouse and some other teams.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Saban’s aerosol particulates were an anti-virus shot for ‘Bama‘s heretofore anaemic defense.

As for rose’s aw-shucksin’ anybody, not true - he had his homer rabies shot that transforms rabidity to humility and only scuffed the dirt so it would be easier for them Dawgs to eat it for dinner.



EdA said:


> Apparently you failed to consult the Swami about this prognostication for which you were 100% wrong. Nick was there spewing saliva while AL kicked the ass of KS and his GA Bulldogs. You scuffed the dirt and aw shucked us again.😉
> The SEC is beginning to look like the ACC, one powerhouse and some other teams.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> Apparently you failed to consult the Swami about this prognostication for which you were 100% wrong. Nick was there spewing saliva while AL kicked the ass of KS and his GA Bulldogs. You scuffed the dirt and aw shucked us again.😉
> The SEC is beginning to look like the ACC, one powerhouse and some other teams.


The Swami only visits and provides enlightenment in times of peace, serenity and reflection. John has been 0 for 3......but back to the x's and o's....

Tennessee ALWAYS plays their best game and will put together 2 halfs like their first half against Georgia. Jeremy will be the first.....22-1!

Don't be too quick to poo poo the conferences.....
ACC game NC v FSU was awesome.....both are coming along.
SEC Kentucky and Arkansas looking like trouble for folks ahead.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Aggies have a bye (work) week. So, I can relax and just watch couple games.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Aggies have a bye (work) week. So, I can relax and just watch couple games.


Was about to say you and Ed A could do some Zoom scouting of aTm's next opponent this weekend - when I realized your next opponent, the Sooies, also got a bye before coming to College Station. Pardon me if I root for the Piggies - Sam Pittman is the best thing to happen to Arky football since Granny Holtz suspended his best two offensive players in the '78 Orange Bowl and still whupped Switzer and Sooner arses by four TDs, as ironically enough, a 24-point underdog. The other thing that might make y'all Ags feel good about Pittsman is he's a fellow Pittsburg (Kan.) State Gorilla alum of y'all's former *stalwart* coach, R.C.Wils - oops, sorry, of y'all's former *stalwart* coach Denny Fraudchione, he of the 77-0 licking by aforesaid Sooners - though he probably will be out to avenge Fraudchione's callous dismissal in College Station next Satt'y. Surprised he ain't got that other great Aggies coaching legend, Sherman the Accountant, as his offensive coordinator - but apparently Arky's got a helluva lot more sense in hiring their coaches these days than y'all did with Fraudchione and Sherman the Accountant.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

crackerd said:


> Was about to say you and Ed A could do some Zoom scouting of aTm's next opponent this weekend - when I realized your next opponent, the Sooies, also got a bye before coming to College Station. Pardon me if I root for the Piggies - Sam Pittman is the best thing to happen to Arky football since Granny Holtz suspended his best two offensive players in the '78 Orange Bowl and still whupped Switzer and Sooner arses by four TDs, as ironically enough, a 24-point underdog. The other thing that might make y'all Ags feel good about Pittsman is he's a fellow Pittsburg (Kan.) State Gorilla alum of y'all's former *stalwart* coach, R.C.Wils - oops, sorry, of y'all's former *stalwart* coach Denny Fraudchione, he of the 77-0 licking by aforesaid Sooners - though he probably will be out to avenge Fraudchione's callous dismissal in College Station next Satt'y. Surprised he ain't got that other great Aggies coaching legend, Sherman the Accountant, as his offensive coordinator - but apparently Arky's got a helluva lot more sense in hiring their coaches these days than y'all did with Fraudchione and Sherman the Accountant.
> 
> MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I only saw two quarters, but Justin Fields was amazing. It will be impossible for him to improve from his first game.

These quarterbacks, Lawrence, Jones and Fields, complete passes to moving recievers at greater percentages than Marvin and I could make 15 foot, underhanded, uncontested, free throws at stationary peach baskets......back in the day. Amazing qb's.

Sad to see Waddle break his ankle against vols.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Crackered, Perhaps you should take a closer look at the Arkansas past coaches. My all time favorite was Jack Crowe who never scored a touchdown against a 1A team (or something like that). There have been a couple of real losers. When they did pick a good one he managed to screw it up (no pun intended).








a


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> but apparently Arky's got a helluva lot more sense in hiring their coaches these days than y'all did with Fraudchione and Sherman the Accountant.MG


I have been a frequent critic of the decision to dismiss R.C. Slocum and while not defending those hirings I would like to point out the Sooie Pig hires of the last two decades.
Ken Hatfield, Jack Crowe, Danny Ford, Houston Nutt, Bobby Petrino, Bret Bielema, Chad Morris so speak not of Arkansas’s expertise.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I did notice that University of NC won big and will probably move up from #14 in polls. While Univ of Texas is not ranked. There is a connection between UNC and UT.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> I have been a frequent critic of the decision to dismiss R.C. Slocum and while not defending those hirings I would like to point out the Sooie Pig hires of the last two decades.
> Ken Hatfield, Jack Crowe, Danny Ford, Houston Nutt, Bobby Petrino, Bret Bielema, Chad Morris so speak not of Arkansas’s expertise.


Legit pork chop dissection bar none - though a case could be made for Danny Ford as the biggest disappointment of all, what with his having won Clempses' first NC. He indirectly replaced Crowe, who got fired after the first game of his second season for losing to Citadel, with the interim job between him and Ford given to an individual with whom I go back 50 years.

How 'bout the fun in the B1G this weekend? Save for tOSU, they're essentially playing, or would be playing if other conferences were better, a one-game season each Saturday given they've got only only eight regular season games. But the caliber ball being played across the Power Five conferences, the four that are now playing, is so mediocre at the moment, who knows? ACC could get three in with Clemps, Notre Dame and UNC, oops sorry, strike them and VaTech, which brings us to SEC, which could also have three of the four with 'Bama, UGa, Kentucky and LSU, oops another strikeout though UK is still dangling, and Florida and aTm ain't givin' up the ghost either. Pac-12, Herm Edwards' Cinderellaship, and independent LDSU - a/ k/a BYU - are other outsider possibilities.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Interesting moment of the weekend happened when a FG hit the right upright, then bounced off the horizontal part, 
back to the left upright & then back to the center & trickled back on to the playing field. Highlights!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

crackerd said:


> Legit pork chop dissection bar none - though a case could be made for Danny Ford as the biggest disappointment of all, what with his having won Clempses' first NC. He indirectly replaced Crowe, who got fired after the first game of his second season for losing to Citadel, with the interim job between him and Ford given to an individual with whom I go back 50 years.
> 
> MG


Saw Danny Ford Labor Day, opening day of doves for our main field. BBQ lunch and story telling... Still larger than life 'round these parts for the older guys...hands that will swallow you whole... A Bama guy who has made his home here in SC, like Dabo.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Danny Ford is a great man, don't get on him about that Arkansas thing MG. A few great men capture football magic once or twice, many never do but never quit trying. Danny Ford is a Noccalulian of the highest order!

Btw, those who capture "football magic" consistently......cheat! I for one respect that!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

So Danny jumped in the water one too many times and failed/died (football wise)?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Danny Ford is a great man, don't get on him about that Arkansas thing MG. A few great men capture football magic once or twice, many never do but never quit trying. Danny Ford is a Noccalulian of the highest order!
> 
> Btw, those who capture "football magic" consistently......cheat! I for one respect that!


Noccalulian? You win, even the Urban Dictionary doesn’t recognized that one.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I hate it when he uses multiple syllable words especially when they don't exist. I had to get out my machine and decode it.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Noccalulian? You win, even the Urban Dictionary doesn’t recognized that one.





Wayne Nutt said:


> I hate it when he uses multiple syllable words especially when they don't exist. I had to get out my machine and decode it.


Y'all aTmers need to get out your cheaters 'fore y'all go j'accusin' rose (or anybody else here, what-what) of imaginary words. He knows full well what he's on about: Sorta the story in reverse of Reveille saving Timmy from the well - click on the photo for the full orchestral report.



  






MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Doc a "Noccalulian" is what we in LA(Lower Appalachia) call our bro's from down in Etowah county. Wayne got it. 

So, the Cherokee chief had a beautiful daughter, princess Noccalula. He wouldn't allow her to.marry the young brave and instead arranged a marriage to a neighboring chief....for way big wampum. Beautiful princess jumped off the falls to avoid the marriage. The chief renamed it Noccalula falls to honor the princess for eternity.

First exit off 59 headed south from Chattanooga, last headed north from Birmingham. Don't miss it......if you need a break and a picnic spot!

Not x's and o's......just a "regional colloquialism".


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

roseberry said:


> Danny Ford is a great man, don't get on him about that Arkansas thing MG. A few great men capture football magic once or twice, many never do but never quit trying. Danny Ford is a Noccalulian of the highest order!
> 
> Btw, those who capture "football magic" consistently......cheat! I for one respect that!





Wayne Nutt said:


> So Danny jumped in the water one too many times and failed/died (football wise)?



Love Danny Ford. Sincerely. Coaching jobs usually end poorly--say 95% of the time. He embraced the Clemson community like no other keeping his farm here during the ARK years. He's a man's man and more comfortable in blue jeans or a cattle sale than in front of the media. Chewed Red Man during the week and Taylors Pride on game day. He was/is larger than life in Clempson, just old school. He is beloved here, kinda guy you see at Waffle House and comes over and asks how the family is doing. Drives a beat up Ford pick up truck like most of us, great dude!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jg, just how well does Clempson FB pay? Your QB is thinking he may stay
through his senior season.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> jg, just how well does Clempson FB pay? Your QB is thinking he may stay
> through his senior season.



This guy's daddy was already rich (he didn't need money). You never know what makes a young man tick....it's not always about the money........but let's try, if we can, to remember college girls Marvin!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> This guy's daddy was already rich (he didn't need money). You never know what makes a young man tick....it's not always about the money........but let's try, if we can, to remember college girls Marvin!


Damn Rose, you must have an inordinate amount of idle time!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

roseberry said:


> This guy's daddy was already rich (he didn't need money). You never know what makes a young man tick....it's not always about the money........but let's try, if we can, to remember college girls Marvin!


What did Matthew McConaughy say about HS girls in "Dazed & Confused"?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

"I keep getting older.....and they just stay the same!"


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> Damn Rose, you must have an inordinate amount of idle time!


You may not believe this doc......but displays of brilliance have never taken me too much time to create.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> You may not believe this doc......but displays of brilliance have never taken me too much time to create.


Idle time, idle mind, bad clock management skills. rose was too egalitarian a chap to say if you have any timeouts left, you could use them to dive into Peytie Boy’s sexual harassment case (exposing something besides his athleticism) with a “post-college girl” athletic trainer back in the day...

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

John, I could probably tell you a story or 2 about that that you might find unbelievable even if true. 



roseberry said:


> This guy's daddy was already rich (he didn't need money). You never know what makes a young man tick....it's not always about the money........but let's try, if we can, to remember college girls Marvin!


Being a person who believed in never passing on an opportunity paved the way for many adventures that some might consider a distraction, others might not. But never feel that one needs to step into the halls of advanced learning to feel that adventures with those of the opposite sex are unfruitful.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marv, I'm trying to decipher from your romantic soliloquy two negatives ("never" and "unfruitful") making a positive adventure - are you hinting that you might have played away in NoDak when Lawrence Welk was "an' a one...an' a two"-ing on the road with fellow accordionist Myron Floren and "their" orchestra? Or that you went out for a touchdown pass with Frances Farmer back in the day before she had that transorbital "mining" deal?

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, I read it to mean Marvin was hitting more than the books.

Back to x's and o's.....Do you think ol' Pirate can do to bama what he did when he was a Wildcat?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

I remember those days fondly. Dawn dances, music you could dance to & uh1 &a 2. WNAX had a 
powerful station, & listened to Myron on many a trip. Better than "Crazy Otto" playin his Honky Tonk 
piano who could get you in trouble with the traffic cops. We made our own entertainment, unlike today. 
Just clean wholesome fun! Did attend 2 LW concerts @ the Corn Palace, sitdown only.



crackerd said:


> Marv, I'm trying to decipher from your romantic soliloquy two negatives ("never" and "unfruitful") making a positive adventure - are you hinting that you might have played away in NoDak when Lawrence Welk was "an' a one...an' a two"-ing on the road with fellow accordionist Myron Floren and "their" orchestra? Or that you went out for a touchdown pass with Frances Farmer back in the day before she had that transorbital "mining" deal?
> 
> MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Back to x's and o's.....Do you think ol' Pirate can do to bama what he did when he was a Wildcat?


Sounds like he's doin' to Mittittippi Tate what he did when he was a Red Raider - that is, if you believed Craig James' "Pirate Hunt" charges against Leach for abusing poor little FBS football players by making them sit in the dark. Actually, I' almost wondering - almost scared to wonder - if State might be about to drop below minimum roster strength per COVID strictures, what with all the quitting and runned-offs of late, and cause the SEC declare "no contest" for the 'Bama game and void it. I guess we should implore rtf CFB compadre Our Marv to beseech his buddy The Pirate "No mas" on the roster reductions - or else get el presidente Trump to call him with that mandate!

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Player departures seem to be SOP for Leach when he begins a new job, he said “expect a purge of malcontents”.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2020/10/28/mike-leach-players-flee/


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Player departures seem to be SOP for Leach when he begins a new job... [/URL]


Same as it ever was, even B.J. (Before Junction, for y'all non-aTmers out there).

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Tua Jr. sure rowed the boat - or maybe rowed the outrigger canoe down the Potomac - vs. ol’ P.J. Fleck and Minny which is back to being “Mini” as a B1G contender with an 0-2 start.

Will say this for Our Jacob in case he ever drops in again: Mighty glad Tua’s little bro’ Taulia didn’t sign with you ‘Whos a couple of years ago out of high school, or you might be looking at your second straight Heisman Trophy QB. Kid is magic.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, if my name started with Ga, i would go to Georgia. How did alabama land a 5 star athlete and corner like Ga'Quincy?

Oh wait......I am not making fun of his name(as I did with Da'Coldest Taevadoit). I was simply noting that his name begins with the old abbreviation of Georgia. Sorry if I caused confusion Reg.

Bon, how in the world did Texas and that coach Herman lose the commit from Ewers last week? Where's he going? My bet is to be the next Trevor.....Jg, any news?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Sometimes the five star qb just disappear. I heard that Ewers was now considering Ohio. Reminds me of a former five star (from AZ) commit to TAMU. He decommitted from TAMU and went to Ohio and sat on the bench and then transferred somewhere else and I lost track of him.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Sometimes the five star qb just disappear. I heard that Ewers was now considering Ohio. Reminds me of a former five star (from AZ) commit to TAMU. He decommitted from TAMU and went to Ohio and sat on the bench and then transferred somewhere else and I lost track of him.


Not sure who you are referring to, Kyle Allen is from AZ and was at TAMU with Kyler Murray, he transferred to Houston.








Kyle Allen - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

EdA, It was Tate Martell I was talking about. But Kyle Allen went to Houston and after a few games lost his starting job and sat on the bench. Then dropped out and went to a practice squad in NFL. I think he was upgraded for a couple of games due to injuries.
PS. I got my states mixed up it was NV not AZ. Martell transferred to MIami and didn't win starting job. Then went to pieces ultimately being suspended and dropped out.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Kyle Allen is currently the starting QB for the team previously known as the Washington Redskins


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Good for Kyle. I hope he stays as qb.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Hairball’s fallen and can’t get up again.

And jg, good thing BC played like they’ve been there before in the 2nd half...hold on, they *haven’t* been there before, unless you count 40 years ago and the Flutie Miami Miracle.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

crackerd said:


> Hairball’s fallen and can’t get up again.
> 
> And jg, good thing BC played like they’ve been there before in the 2nd half...hold on, they *haven’t* been there before, unless you count 40 years ago and the Flutie Miami Miracle.
> 
> MG


Yes sir, tough game. My thoughts: Fresh 5 star QB looked super solid. Rose, beware haha!!! Check the box score. Defense looked Bad minus 3 starters in the first half. Venables made adjustments at half time and that is all you can ask. It’s weird times. Glad to survive and advance. I’ll take it.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Years will probably roll by before Our Jacob revisits his rtf CFB thread alma mater...

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Aggies beat Hogs by spread. Ags defense is not so good. We must had over a 100 yds in penalties.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm no FB expert but it looked to me like the polygamists were getting the same treatment from the zebra's that 
the mackerel snappers usually enjoy. Just happened to be looking @ the screen when the calls happened.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm just glad a few Longhorns decided to "man up" agaist OK lite. Was it my imagination or did something appear to be physically wrong with Sam Elingher?


----------



## bullsprig1 (Mar 5, 2020)

JamesTannery said:


> I'm just glad a few Longhorns decided to "man up" agaist OK lite. Was it my imagination or did something appear to be physically wrong with Sam Elingher?


The MVP for the longhorns in that game weren't wearing orange jerseys, they were wearing black and white striped jerseys


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

There were some questionable calls by the refs in the Aggie game. One holding call on 55 (ol) and a targeting call against 27 (db). Ags had 100 yds in penalties. Mostly holding call against ol and db.
I thought OSU gave away the game to Texas with all the turnovers. But Texas still had to score. So a good win for Texas.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

bullsprig1 said:


> The MVP for the longhorns in that game weren't wearing orange jerseys, they were wearing black and white striped jerseys


Seemed like the river ran yellow against the Longhorns the whole game prior to the end.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Rose/swami and Cracker, who you taking in ND vs Clemps? At ND and Touchdown Jesus. Full disclosure, Trevor is out along with 3 starting Defensive players to include our MLB, olb, and all acc DL. Also, wr’s Ross, ngata, and Ladson are more than likely out. It’s 2020? Who you got?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Not *who *but what I always got in mind when the Damers play - seeing them get annihilated by 60 regardless the opponent (save for All Bran, which somehow has never played ND but which my wish would be mutual self-destruction and some kind of South Bending and West Georgianing of the rules that enabled both entities to lose by 60... But in this case since All Bran With A Lake, a/k/a Clemps is playing through with a mulligan, I’m all in for eliminating the perennial pretenders by a rout of Biblical proportions. Which will also establish a good precedent for St. Nick’s heir apparent and ‘Bama’s prodigal son on the road to his canonization as St. Swinney. That sorta answer your question, jg?

PS Also want to share condolences with rose, speaking of (good) Catholics, on the loss of Bear Bryant’s and we gumps’ last 60-minute man, Joe Namath’s center and Lee Roy Jordan’s successor as middle linebacker, the All American from the ‘64 National Championship team (and All-Next World human being) Paul Crane, RIP.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Crack man ditto! 

The names......the haunting names.....Tom Clements, Dave Casper, Wayne Bullock, DiNardo, Parsegian, et al.....'73 Sugar.....'74 Orange.....two points.....one point......the referees.......two undisputed national championships......lost forever.....during Coach Bryant's 0 for 6 bowl game run!

For an 11-12 year old Bama fan the heartbreaking losses created enough hatred to last a lifetime! So yes, yes, yes, it is not the Swami but I, who will root Travis and the surviving Tigers to curb stomp those Irish into the same OBLIVIAN of non existence that Mante Teo's girlfriend came from and where leprechauns actually live!

Hell son, I ain't even taken a bite of Lucky Charms since New Year's Eve 1973. I don't care if they added elephants to the hearts, moons, stars and CLOVERS, as long as that damn leprechaun is on the box......I'M OUT!(and i love me a good bowl of cereal before bedtime.....or corn bread and iced tea)

Do you get it Jgsanders? Mg and I are the biggest Clemso fans this week!

But if you are going to the game and mistakenly pull into a swap meet thinking it's a tailgate party.....i need a rear bumper for a '52 R6!

Yes Mg, RIP legend!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

I’m not as confident as Rose and Cracker. BC was was supposed to be a running team and surprised us with 11 of 12 pass plays to start the game. I think ND will throw the kitchen sink at Clemps depleted D. 

Pre-COVID we hoped to go to south bend and do the ND experience. Since COVID hit that’s a no go, but good news...Replaced that with opening weekend Arkansas duck hunt. I’ll post pics if it turns out good.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Replaced that with opening weekend Arkansas duck hunt. I’ll post pics if it turns out good.


That’s Jerry Jones country, don’t let any of that Jerry Jones magic rub off on you. If you are hunting flooded timber for the first time you’re in for a treat.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Flooded timber hunting is absolutely great. I grew up doing that. We hunted public areas and had a great time. My Dad was an excellent duck caller. There are now significant rules and regulations that probably are for the best given the number of people that hunt.
Back then you had to be tough. None of the current North Face stuff was available. Two pairs of jeans, long johns, etc. as you walked from the boat into the timber while breaking ice in hip boots. I tripped and fell into the freezing water more than once. My dad always carried a dry set of jeans for me.
That was the good old days!


----------



## bullsprig1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Flooded timber hunting is absolutely great. I grew up doing that. We hunted public areas and had a great time. My Dad was an excellent duck caller. There are now significant rules and regulations that probably are for the best given the number of people that hunt.
> Back then you had to be tough. None of the current North Face stuff was available. Two pairs of jeans, long johns, etc. as you walked from the boat into the timber while breaking ice in hip boots. I tripped and fell into the freezing water more than once. My dad always carried a dry set of jeans for me.
> That was the good old days!


reminds me of my youth


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Where you going jg......i like Poinsett and Woodruff counties early in the season. 

Timber hunting is fine but if you're field hunting just remember......your dog likes a spoonie just as much as he likes a spec......and I can cook either well!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

roseberry said:


> Where you going jg......i like Poinsett and Woodruff counties early in the season.
> 
> Timber hunting is fine but if you're field hunting just remember......your dog likes a spoonie just as much as he likes a spec......and I can cook either well!


I know this is awful, but a Gamecock buddy of mine (arch SC/Clemps rival) grew up in Arkansas and has a family farm there to this day they lease the farm land out to a local farmer. His father was an MD who wound up in SC of all places. They still own the farm where we are headed. To be honest, it’s one of those trips we’re I’m along for the ride but trusting it will be good. It’s not this this weekend but the opening weekend before Thanksgiving the 21st I believe. I’m told to be ready for timber, pits, fields, and afternoon geese. Sounds awesome. TBD.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, in light of jg cavorting with the frenemy duck hunting, we also may want to assign him honorary membership in the all-hat, no-cattle intelligentsia for a foray across state lines to size up legitimate interest by the teasippers in a) coer$$ing Urban Meyer to Austin and failing that, b) poaching Dabo from Clemps to rehab the shorthorns in the interim of succeeding St. Nick at 'Bama in 2030. I'm fairly certain jg would qualify as an indisputably "ironclad" source for reporting back with his findings.

MG 



jgsanders said:


> I know this is awful, but a Gamecock buddy of mine (arch SC/Clemps rival) grew up in Arkansas and has a family farm there to this day they lease the farm land out to a local farmer. His father was an MD who wound up in SC of all places. They still own the farm where we are headed. To be honest, it’s one of those trips we’re I’m along for the ride but trusting it will be good. It’s not this this weekend but the opening weekend before Thanksgiving the 21st I believe. I’m told to be ready for timber, pits, fields, and afternoon geese. Sounds awesome. TBD.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Is it just me, or is it really satisfying watching Michigan struggle these days?? I really like that Indiana FB Coach.


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

jgsanders said:


> Is it just me, or is it really satisfying watching Michigan struggle these days?? I really like that Indiana FB Coach.


Go IU!

Allen seems to be the real deal. Hopefully we can keep him!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

WV play calling in the red zone with 1 yard for a first down was strange. And the execution was awful. But a good win for 
Texas.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Take that Gamecocks!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

-Indiana is a good team, getting better every year.
-Ta&m is a very good team, getting better every week......if lsu and the boogs do what they need to do....Atlanta and playoff team.
-Cincinnati is good too. I watched them two times this year....I think legit.
-Georgia is a pretty good team, they have a great quarterback(playing at tosu)....getting worse every week.
-Maryland is getting better every week with its new quarterback......psu/Franklin has to get better....they cannot get worse(sorry Chris 😞)
-I feel like the dr. Pepper commercial guy.......I jinxed Clemso. Either by rooting so hard or falling asleep when they went up by 7, it's on me. Result aside, Dabo had Lawrence and guys out with Covid and it won’t count in committee meetings. This IS Kelley's best team at ND.....I thought over rated like usual, but they're legit.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Our best DB (Safety) Richardson didn't play because his covid test came back positive on Friday morning. Hope he gets better soon.
TV showed Trevor L. on Clemps sideline during ND game. I guess he's ok but just couldn't practice during the week.
Florida beat Georgia really bad. I was surprised Ga played so poorly.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

HEADLINE:

GEORGIA FOUND 21 MISPLACED POINTS OVERNIGHT! BULLDAWGS HAVE NOW BEATEN FLORIDA!

sorry wayne and doc....i just found that to be funny.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, them Dawgs now led by the coach they’s callin’ “The Baron Been Richt Often” i.e. goin’ down in flames at the proverbial critical juncture for his program like his predecessor in Athens.

Meanwhile, rest assured there would be no COVID outbreak on the Bayou if YawYawFoobaw had gotten Tua Jr. to come to LSU, ‘cause they may be COVID-y just in time to scratch vs. the Tide, but they’s had a CAVITY at QB all season. Tua Jr. (Taulia) on the other hand (and feet) be injecting himself into the Heisman race especially after he and Locks shock tOSU in a couple weeks,

CFB playoff predictions, invoking the swami:

Clemps
ND
Indiana Hoosiers
BYU

and if it goes to eight teams, add
aTm
Cincinnati
McGill of Montreal, Quebec, Canada (Biden Administration international relations stratagem)
‘









‘Bama rounding out the field

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Kirby found them points on top of the lockers.....he can still "get up"!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Well shoot. Three games rescheduled due to COVID issues including Texas A&M vs. Tenn.
I thought the GA points joke was funny too. Kirby pulling his legs up doesn’t get him any higher. It must have been a foot locker. 
I don’t understand why the apology to me.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

It’s a weird year for sure. At least the SEC built in some bye weeks for this, and to my knowledge these folks testing positive around CFB including Papa Bowden have recovered nicely. Trying to find positives in 2020. 

Muschamp’s hot seat is on fire over here. $15M buyout is the holdup. Congrats to A&M and Mond for playing to their full capability on the road last week!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> It’s a weird year for sure. At least the SEC built in some bye weeks for this, and to my knowledge these folks testing positive around CFB including Papa Bowden have recovered nicely. Trying to find positives in 2020.
> 
> Muschamp’s hot seat is on fire over here. $15M buyout is the holdup. Congrats to A&M and Mond for playing to their full capability on the road last week!


How many more chances will Mushcamp get to prove he is not head coach material? The Aggies seem to be finding themselves led by an awesome experienced offensive line and a stingy run defense.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne, it was my impression that two of my most respected friends and posters here on our beloved and historic college football thread, you and Ed, preferred that my political ravings and rants be excluded from our pigskinnings hereabouts.

Since I was unable to resist one last ridicularity, I felt an apology in order. Back to x's and o's.

This ain't cfb related, so maybe it's ok.......I hope that carpetbagging state next door gets a frost that kills every blade of grass with a wind that strips every leaf and flattens every portatoilet at Augusta tonight.....but hey, that's just me!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Wayne, it was my impression that two of my most respected friends and posters here on our beloved and historic college football thread, you and Ed, preferred that my political ravings and rants be excluded from our pigskinnings hereabouts.
> 
> Since I was unable to resist one last ridicularity, I felt an apology in order. Back to x's and o's.
> 
> This ain't cfb related, so maybe it's ok.......I hope that carpetbagging state next door gets a frost that kills every blade of grass with a wind that strips every leaf and flattens every portatoilet at Augusta tonight.....but hey, that's just me!


Since you seem intent to press on may I offer my sincere condolences to Alabamans, especially those who do not recognize the end of the Civil War, for choosing to be represented in the Senate by a mediocre college football coach who most recently resided in Florida. Touche’ 😉


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe SC fans could borrow some money from Aggies who paid off former coach and hired Jimbo. Hahalol.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> Since you seem intent to press on may I offer my sincere condolences to Alabamans, especially those who do not recognize the end of the Civil War, for choosing to be represented in the Senate by a mediocre college football coach who most recently resided in Florida. Touche’ 😉



Middling ball coach or another dang lawyer?

Not a tough choice down here in Sweet Home. As for civil war......don't start a nuddun, won't be a nuddun.




Besides doc.....he beat bama 7 times running......we don't want him back in coaching!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Middling ball coach or another dang lawyer?
> 
> Not a tough choice down here in Sweet Home. As for civil war......don't start a nuddun, won't be a nuddun.
> 
> ...


That must have been during the Franchione and Shula eras, he weren’t that good


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

In regards to Muschamp, someone on a call in show just asked him on a live radio call in show if the reason he wore that black mask on his face on game day was “so he could keep ROBBING Ray Tanner and USC”. Haha! No joke! Tanner is the USC AD!

Another caller said his son dressed up as Muschamp for Halloween. He said he got him the black polo Carolina shirt with khakis and a headset. And of course a mask so he could continue to ROB USC. Fun times!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I thought Tanner was AD at SC? But from USC before coming to SC.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Mediocre football coach in a cheap suit. I understand he's going to spend the next two months studying the cartoon "How a Bill Becomes a Law".


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> Mediocre football coach in a cheap suit. I understand he's going to spend the next two months studying the cartoon "How a Bill Becomes a Law".


Coach T’s reply to a question posed in the Alabama Daily News about working with Democrats
”*CTT:* Yeah and that’s how our government was set up. You know, our government wasn’t set up for one group to have all three of branches of government. It wasn’t set up that way, our three branches, the House, the Senate and executive.” 
Maybe he should have enrolled in Gov 101 before seeking office.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

No. Sesame Street would be more at his level. He was interviewed in B'ham and didn't know names of committees in the Senate nor which committees handled bills of a specific topic. I've forgotten the specifics but it was brutal. Listeners corrected him several times. I suspect that he'll have to be told several times to go sit down and color before he realizes that seniority is everything in the Senate and he doesn't have any.

Then there was the candidate for the 2nd Congressional Dist. He was the first to come out cheering for the Repubican Speaker of the House at the press conference when the man was announnced as indicted (and then convicted) of multiple counts of accepting bribes.

Here in Alabama you don't need to be intelligent, just cunning.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> Here in Alabama you don't need to be intelligent, just cunning.


Since when? rose and I have come by intel via Redstone Arsenal's SandMtn-Sat that you may be trying to resurrect Shorty Price to change party affiliation and run against Tubby in '26 for the Republican nomination, Eric. We also have reason to believe the other side will be represented by unpardoned federal inmate emeritus Siegelman as he atones for sins that *didn't* get him incarcerated. One of the best things about my most unillustrious and all but unplaying CFB career was tutoring the last of the sitting Folsom dynasty - well, having my poly-sci papers copied verbatim by same. Of course I would've have done them for him in calligraphy inked from my own blood for a date with big sister 'Bama Folsom.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Well let me see here Eric.....

Will this dumb mother fu(<er vote to give 14 year olds the right to vote?

Will this ignorant [email protected]$+ard vote to make Puerto Rico and District of Columbia states?

Will this $hit for brains vote to open our borders to and provide benefits designed for citizens to anyone arriving on the U.S. shore?

Will this pri(< vote to add 6 new justices to the Supreme Court?

Will this a$$ /!ck£r vote to raise capital gains and corporate taxes?

Will this g◇◇¿er vote to.......

Eric, I don't care if he can't find the capital latrine and $hit$ his pants, he's gonna be at least as smart or smarter than 48 to 50 others he'll be joining!

Hayseed regards


P.S. mg, most won't follow this one but...."tubby, tubby he's our man, he put doug jones in the garbage can!"

"Shorty, we'll see you next year. $200 for public drunkenness." - judge post 3rd Saturday


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry I hereby grant you the last word on this College Football 2020 thread.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Well that's good as I was about to put some of you on "report".


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Rosey - There's no telling what Tubby will vote for given the campaign statements he made. He may intend to vote as you suggest but if his hand holder has to go to the john, all bets are off. Mind, he may have been a good coach. However, having been a failure at a Ponzi scheme, he has elected to get out of his lane and we all may pay the price. I just can't believe that the GOP couldn't have found better candidates than these two.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Well Muschamp got sacked today. I wish i could get fired for $13M.


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

Would be a awesome to see IU upset Ohio State this weekend. 

Go Hoosiers!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Will M had a similar buyout from FL.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Indiana is a good team, they could put up a fight DH......but i think holing Fields to a less than 60% completion rate is a more realistic goal......but yeah.....Go Hoosiers!


----------



## bullsprig1 (Mar 5, 2020)

roseberry said:


> Well Muschamp got sacked today. I wish i could get fired for $13M.


I'd be willing to fire you {or anyone} for half that price


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Indiana is a good team, they could put up a fight DH......but i think holding Fields to a less than 60% completion rate is a more realistic goal......but yeah.....Go Hoosiers!


rose, I like your RPO strategy for bringing EdA back into the rtf fold by playing against his tender mercies - aTm rooter - and your going with the unnerdawgs each week to hopefully land the Aggies in the CFB playoffs and land EdA back on the rtf CFB thread initially then readmission into the "general population" of trainers, handlers and them wannabes like me. We would welcome him back in any incarnation, I think you'll agree, and maybe his return will be timed with the Ags as 4th team in the playoff field with Clemps, 'Bama, tOSU/Maryland/Gators/BYU and aTm!

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

A&M is a very good team, currently playing at a very high level! They are likely to win out and should be in great position for playoff consideration, I think I said that before.

BUT.....do not forget the fine Kentucky team Alabama will be playing this week! They are not as good as Hoosiers, but gonna be a problem for the tide.....i hope!

What team am I worried about? LSU......but not for onfield reasons. It sounds very bad down there.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Rose, I think the Aggies next game is with LSU. Is it going to be cancelled due to Covid at LSU?


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Doesn’t feel like Clemson’s year to me. Weird year and too many injuries on defense. I don’t think we are in the same realm as Alabama and OSU. It’s also weird how far FSU has fallen. 35 point underdog this weekend at home to Clemps. Weird stat, FSU has had more 1st round draft picks in basketball (5) than football (3) since 2016. Program has hit hard times.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Also, Florida and USC has paid Muschump over $20M to NOT coach football in the SEC. Pretty good gig if you can get it.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Crab legs and Criminoles coming home to roost, jg - and home (or away) to get roasted. And don’t forget Free Shoes U. is also paying another falling and failing upward Willie (Taggart) millions not to be their coach. They might be better off doing a reset - back to a women’s college for five-10 years - before playing Sun Belt, sorry, before playing ACC football again. And bring ‘Cutty out of the rtf CFB thread witness protection program to advise on the rebirth -



jgsanders said:


> Doesn’t feel like Clemson’s year to me. Weird year and too many injuries on defense. I don’t think we are in the same realm as Alabama and OSU. It’s also weird how far FSU has fallen. 35 point underdog this weekend at home to Clemps. Weird stat, FSU has had more 1st round draft picks in basketball (5) than football (3) since 2016. Program has hit hard times.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jg, Clemso will overcome to win it all, don't be concerned about a few defensive players, I see the quarterback and back as getting it super together for the championship game/games.

FSU, what a giant Bowden was there. Though it's sad, we tide fans are no strangers to "walking in this wilderness" huh mg? The days of Cutty defending the quarterback from Bessemer were special.....and fun! Great days indeed! It took two and two thirds years.....but the day I painted him into the corner of admitting Jaimis "possiby had a charachter flaw" was my pinnacle of college football arguing! I miss that guy.

MG......I'm in, are you in? Probably still smells like Bright Star, Chesterfields and brown liquor!









Bear Bryant’s personally-owned Houndstooth Hat up for auction; Here’s how to bid on it


You can get in on the auction for a hat worn by Paul "Bear" Bryant.




www.al.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> MG......I'm in, are you in? Probably still smells like Bright Star, Chesterfields and brown liquor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot dram, you're, er, swami's good, rose - was just thinking yesterday about my old haunt the Bright Star, where I bogarted an Auburn star LB signee's babe once upon a time and almost got a wedding ring for my trouble...oh, well... it weren't in the cards and it weren't this 'un, either - and yes, that's who you think she is -










- one of our'n returnining to the semi-hometown and Bright Star despite "Blind Side" loyalty - and I was talking about her affinity for virile and hirsute menfolk (hmm) and her vivaciousness yestiddy too, to another lady friend up in Huntspatch on an intelligence posting. Huntsville, by the way - where Bear tracked me down once and blistered my ears with not exactly church-going talk over a little dispute about the caliber of a 'Bama bowl (and "Bear-paw picked" bowl) opponent.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, That's a photo full of bright stars..... sadly the star of culinary, hospitality and sports lore in the pic, Mr. Jimmy Koikos, is no longer walking those aisles. 

When experience hand us all the fond recollections of special people, places and red snapper......we have led full lives!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I was wondering how it was going on your trip jg.......looks like a super early season bag. Grey duck = great duck, ringers rule, spoonies save the day! A man and his dog can't have more fun than that.

Nice fire pit, gorgeous sunset....what part of the state are you in? I'm saying 50:50 on bean field or tupelo/buckbrush break?

Envious in sweet home!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

We shot some Mallards opening morning , but it’s been hot opening weekend. We took out some frustration on them this AM. Cooling off and getting some wind now. Morning hunt could be great. Arkansas County. Spent too much at Mack’s.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I hope you and your crew smash them in the morning. Swattin' skeeters and killin' duck in short sleave shirts.....Arkansas county, Gillett, Dewitt, St. Charles and Stuttgart......Tyndall's and Red Level......trip to Mack's.....you're doin' some big livin' JG......keep us posted.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Great morning. Shot ‘em in the lips


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Memphis BBQ secret spot. Bring you a jambalaya appetizer before they get your drink order.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Don't look now - and I can't say if it was jg's travelogue and pictorial from the flooded timber, or the swami's erudite prognostication on the Hoosiers hanging for a while with the O(ver)S(tated and Rated) U., or maybe even a humanitarian effort he joined out there in Tejas to Find 'Cutty At Any Cost, milk cartons or wherever, or who knows, maybe he wanted the phone number for reservations at The Bright Star, Bessemer, Ala. - but Dr. EdA has reappeared on rtf, just not yet in this particular huddle. Might've helped him reconsider sooner had he known that folks of high caliber and quality, who check in only sporadically and usually during CFB season, were asking what they could do to bring him back - well, we certainly hope Dr. EdA's contributions continue on the rtf CFB and elsewhere herein if he so chooses to soiree with us again!

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Don't look now - MG


I hope you noticed the Quack-UCLA game which the quacks won with 3 critical TO's by the young UCLA team. 
Chip Kelly is going to be making you SEC folks sorry you didn't hire him, just as my favorite coach is going to 
make you folks sorry someone did


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Chip Kelly is going to be making you SEC folks sorry you didn't hire him, just as my favorite coach is going to
> make you folks sorry someone did


Marv, if you're alluding to the Pirate, I and lots of other folk couldn't be happier having him in the SEC at Starkvegas. Especially after he humiliated Jawja everywhere except on the scoreboard and almost there too Saturday in Athens playing with a skimpy roster of 49 (maybe 48) scholarshipped players and 59 total on the traveling squad. Chip Kelly is old hat and a retread by now, but I could see Liberty hiring him after UCLA lets him go, and when Hugh Freeze signs on at USC, creating the opening at Liberty.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jg, BIG LIVIN' indeed. Nothing like a 28 low, 48 high, bluebird day, nw at 8 to make a mallard get stoooooopid! Awesom photos!

Marvin......it may continue to be tough for your boys around here. But the next tide coach is (imho) in the pac12....super Mario!

Mg, you know Dr. Ed has never shown me anything but kindness, asking nothing in return. Much of the camel's straw for him on rtf was likely my fault for going way too far afield in assholery to prove a middling coach a middling senator! I offended him, and if he scans through at some point I want himbto know I'm sorry for that.

Now jg, the rib looks like Central as does the red and white....but Central don't do foil or jambalaya? What's the secret in mempho? 

If you come the north route to atlanta holler at me.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Marv, if you're alluding to the Pirate, I and lots of other folk couldn't be happier having him in the SEC at Starkvegas. Especially after he humiliated Jawja everywhere except on the scoreboard and almost there too Saturday in Athens playing with a skimpy roster of 49 (maybe 48) scholarshipped players and 59 total on the traveling squad. Chip Kelly is old hat and a retread by now, but I could see Liberty hiring him after UCLA lets him go, and when Hugh Freeze signs on at USC, creating the opening at Liberty.
> 
> MG


MG, I hope we both live long enough to allow me to feed you those words & to enjoy CK's coaching


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Rose, Charlie Vergo’s Rendezvous in Memphis is the best tip I can give you short of duck blind coordinates. They don’t advertise. If you know, you know. It’s the real deal.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Ahhh "the vous".....the smell walking up the alley and down those stairs is classic Memphis. The jambalaya with the drink threw me, jambalya was friday only when i lived there.....so that's a more recent menu enhancement i guess.......

The all male wait staff back in the day was always rudely humorous. An out of town buddy asked our waiter for butter one Saturday night. The waiter looked at him and said, "Main 'dis 'da world famus Rundavoo resraunt.....we ain't got no butta fa no bread!" The entire downstairs room cracked up!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

roseberry said:


> Ahhh "the vous".....the smell walking up the alley and down those stairs is classic Memphis. The jambalaya with the drink threw me, jambalya was friday only when i lived there.....so that's a more recent menu enhancement i guess.......
> 
> The all male wait staff back in the day was always rudely humorous. An out of town buddy asked our waiter for butter one Saturday night. The waiter looked at him and said, "Main 'dis 'da world famus Rundavoo resraunt.....we ain't got no butta fa no bread!" The entire downstairs room cracked up!
> [/QUOTE
> ]Brother,you nailed it. It was Friday when we stopped in on the way out! Not sure of the normal things there, but best ribs and brisket I’ve ever eaten. No joke. We had gear in the back of the truck and they highly recommended valet, all our stuff was there when we returned.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Doesn't seem to be as active a thread without Cuddy and Jacob. BTHO LSU!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Pulling for the boogs is gonna be tough tomorrow......I don't know if I can do it?


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Down goes Oregon, Marvin, and the entire PAC 12.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Ohio St has another game cancelled. Dangerously close to being not eligible for the Big 10 Championship game. Can they get into the playoff at 5-0?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

B1G championship game, TW1G championship game, ‘bamacoachjeff - it’s immaterial. I see a play-in CFB playoff game vs. Tua Jr. and the Terps for tOSU to make it into the field.

Now go help rose with his Iron Bowl pregame ablutions, please

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

JG, if a single loss is disqualifying.........


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Down goes Oregon, Marvin, and the entire PAC 12.





roseberry said:


> JG, if a single loss is disqualifying.........


Nice shot, John. 

I saw the score. Not much of the game. Don't you guys down south have high hopes for 
the Quack coach? The Quack's have a Tide advantage in the pac 12 with their facilities. 

There's always the polygamists if they want a Western team!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Oregon State is really good....in baseball 

Also, Dan Mullen is a total jerk. Always thought it, but watching him chew out his D coordinator just now after a successful goal line stop was put me over the top. Don’t care how many games they win. Go KY, beat the gators!!!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Oregon State is really good....in baseball


Took my GS to a camp at OSU. Nice facility. Enjoyed sitting in the stands & talking to some of the parents.
For 1 guy, his son had been to 4 camps, was headed to FL the following week. While I'm not much of a BB 
person, I don't see many of his grads going on to further success. The coach struck me as a pompous little 
a**. 

OSU hasn't had a lot going for them in FB since the Great Pumpkin.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Who needed it more? Penn State beats Michigan.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

The Vandy coach should be tarred & feathered. Not only is he 0-8 but 
he puts a pathetic player on the field in pursuit of ????.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Doesn't seem to be as active a thread without Cuddy and Jacob. BTHO LSU!


Wayne, Do you know who else I miss from back in the day who would be on here after this big Texas loss and Herman being on a heater?

Franco, that's who. This would be a perfect time for him to rehash his old quadruple, repeat conspiracy theory where, "Saban didn't have Covid today, Mrs. Terri hates Alabama and wants to live and shop in Austin.....Saban was really interviewing at Texas today!"

Now that would be a blast from the past!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Also was acclaimed as rtf’s tailgating impresario, Franco.

Would say to him as I do now to you, rose -‘Bama let me down this evening. There they were in the second half, deep in the red zone, 1st and goal, and about to hit the halfway mark of the point total I’ve always wanted to see on the scoreboard vs. All Bran, an even 100 - and pfft, fumble and turnover, and next thing you know the Cowpatties are within 30 which is where it ended up. My preference would’ve been for a 98-6 final, but I guess they had to give Saban something to gore their oxen over when he comes off COVID IR next week ahead of St. Nick’s first December reunion Satty night prime time in Baton Rouge with his admirers Franco and Our Jacob. Expect ‘Sark to be offered the Texas job when the final whistle blows, with Marvin’s testimony on his behalf carrying a lot of tobacco juice in Austin for hiring the successful Saban surrogate.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Also was acclaimed as rtf’s tailgating impresario, Franco.
> 
> Would say to him as I do now to you, rose -‘Bama let me down this evening. There they were in the second half, deep in the red zone, 1st and goal, and about to hit the halfway mark of the point total I’ve always wanted to see on the scoreboard vs. All Bran, an even 100 - and pfft, fumble and turnover, and next thing you know the Cowpatties are within 30 which is where it ended up. My preference would’ve been for a 98-6 final, but I guess they had to give Saban something to gore their oxen over when he comes off COVID IR next week ahead of St. Nick’s first December reunion Satty night prime time in Baton Rouge with his admirers Franco and Our Jacob. Expect ‘Sark to be offered the Texas job when the final whistle blows, with Marvin’s testimony on his behalf carrying a lot of tobacco juice in Austin for hiring the successful Saban surrogate.
> 
> MG



Sark the Drunk! Left one good job, fired from another!
Meanwhile, the Huskies are 3-0 with a 1% chance of CFP. 
Rather go to the Rose Bowl!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Sark the Drunk!


Dang Marvin.......I have heard many, many, many thousands of backhanded insults of those boogs living here on sweet home. 

But coming right out in the open with, "the boogs suck so much this year.....you can leave your head coach at home and turn your team over to a drunk and still blow them out!"...... may be the most backhanded and greatest insult ever!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I have neve been a Mond fan because of what happened last night. His worse performance since a freshman. And the stupid fumble on the LSU 5 yard line was the pits. No consistency. But the defense stepped up and won the game for us.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Dang Marvin.......I have heard many, many, many thousands of backhanded insults of those boogs living here on sweet home.
> 
> But coming right out in the open with, "the boogs suck so much this year.....you can leave your head coach at home and turn your team over to a drunk and still blow them out!"...... may be the most backhanded and greatest insult ever!


rose, Marv’s all exercised up over rumblings of Sark in at UCLA and his beloved Chipper off (forcibly again) to another nomadic dead-end coaching job. If Tejas doesn’t get him - Sark, certainly not Chip, Marv - first.

Durham’s a good stop for retreading coaches, Marv, c.f.. ol’ pal Cutcliffe with Duke. Alas, for Chip, it would be Durham, N.H.,not N.C. - and I’m thinking I might be able to persuade a couple of “outdoors influencers” up there to help Chip land back at his alma mater as what Saban calls an intern, minimum wage but lot of fresh air and scenic views from the press box.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Rose, don’t look now, but somebody is getting packed up for another business (bitness) trip. This time, Show Me state.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jg, good luck, never hunted nothing north of Carruthersville/Bootheel in Missouri. But it's gotta be good.........keep us posted!

And take your skivvies.....its gonna be locked up, and butt cold on monday/tuesday mornin' up that way!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Who would have guessed N Dame would play in a conference championship 5 years ago before Michigan would???


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Question - if USC & the Huskies win out, meet in the PAC-12 Championship, 
should the winner get the 4th spot in the CFB playoffs?


----------



## bullsprig1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Marvin S said:


> Question - if USC & the Huskies win out, meet in the PAC-12 Championship,
> should the winner get the 4th spot in the CFB playoffs?


Only if they have a powder puff division


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

If they believe the polygamists rate consideration that subject is off the table.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, *pretty good Saban "rat poison" smelling salts and eye-test here* - now where's Our Jacob?










MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334920279257190404


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

That conversation was a riot especially the two positives remark. I’m rooting for Tenn. I’m fed up with all the Fl hype.
While I’m dreaming I predict LSU will give AL a game.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Congrats to tamu wayne!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Business trip.....
Platte River Nebraska.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Awesome Rose!!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Which one is you Rose?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome back at ya jg! Was thinking about where you were hunting when we drove through Missouri.

Wayne I'm middle on goose shot.....two of my long time(since '90) hunting buds either side........


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

AL beat the crap out of LSU. LSU has fallen really hard from last year's NC team. FL beat TN but about the same margin as TAMU over Auburn. But our win wasn't convincing.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

A couple of our players opted out before the season began: potentially our best receiver and lb. Neither have been missed. I think the receivers potential nfl draft position would have been enhanced by playing. I think the lb opted out because he was going to lose his starting position. Running back was projected to be an area of concern when our projected starter transferred. He has not been missed either. 
We do have a couple of good receivers injured that we have missed. One was the star that significantly helped us beat FL. I hope they are back soon.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Is Ole Miss going to get to play this coming Saturday?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Business trip.....
> Platte River Nebraska.
> View attachment 85185
> View attachment 85187
> View attachment 85188


I mean that’s cool and all, but I want to see some pictures of that 4 legged mutant that cleaned up the birds. LOL


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I mean that’s cool and all, but I want to see some pictures of that 4 legged mutant that cleaned up the birds. LOL


Here's ole "Roseberry's Mike the Tiger", trained by Jacob 'The Man' Hawkes, livin' the Platte River dream!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Ole Miss TAMU game has been cancelled which only leaves TN for us.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

roseberry said:


> Here's ole "Roseberry's Mike the Tiger", trained by Jacob 'The Man' Hawkes, livin' the Platte River dream!
> View attachment 85194
> View attachment 85195


Nice Gentlemen! Great pics!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Ole Miss TAMU game has been cancelled which only leaves TN for us.


SEC either reschedules it as a prelim to ‘Bama-‘Gators championship game, or aTm’s CFB playoff chances just went out the window. Gotta believe the conference wouldn’t squander another opp for getting two (or maybe three❗) members into the four-team CFB field.

MG

PS Welcome back... Roseberry’s Mike the Tiger! You,too, Jacob - sorry ‘bout that andouille of a Rosy Finch Boyz LLC season down there and the return of Po’ Bo Pellini!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Two Aggies players who opted out have returned to the team. Go figure.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne, the players who quit.....quit, in my book. Jimbo shouldnplaybthe 12th man.

Tamu and ol miss......big loss of a game to see this wknd.....agree with mg's implications!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

RIP Ray Perkins.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> RIP Ray Perkins.


rose, I was buddy/protege/"meat squad" material with some of his Marshall and Cullman County (and Arab [AY-rab]) Tide teammates down the road, and was forever in awe of Perk's toughness on the field. But for a stripling of my hormonal sensibilities, what I really remember best about him - after succeeding Bear, preceding (and turning the NYG job over to) Parcells, and his signal moments way back when in '66 and '67 of taking Nebraska to the woodshed with some great white boy-with-a-plate-in-his-head (yes, from a car accident that almost killed him) acrobatic catches, was this: He showed up in Tuscaloosa newly married, at 18 if I recall correctly and one of the few uxorial members of 'Bama's roster. His new wife was his 23-year-old high school math teacher in Petal, Miss. Man, if that wasn't the cat's meow for a crackersnapper to contemplate!

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Tuscaloosa newly married, at 18 if I recall correctly and one of the few uxorial members of 'Bama's roster. His new wife was his 23-year-old high school math teacher in Petal, Miss. Man, if that wasn't the cat's meow for a crackersnapper to contemplate!
> 
> MG


Wasn't the Southeast the setting for Erskine Caldwell's "God's Little Acre"?


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

I for one hope they move the Rose Bowl playoff game out of Cali. Nobody that’s relevant in CFB wants to go there, and CA is going to be shut down anyways. Play that game in the SE or Midwest.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

I would also like to thank LSU for the most sincere and generous offer ever... to self impose a bowl ban in a 3-5 season. Classy!! Just like OBJ handing out $ last year. You guys are like what Fat Albert used to say.... like school on Saturday....No class!!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Prayers for Eli and his wife.....409 in a row, ended by covid 19........(Eli has been a pretty fair successor to the great John Forney....right mg?)









Eli Gold announces his streak of calling 409 straight Alabama games will come to an end Saturday


Gold's impressive streak of calling Alabama football games comes to an end.




www.saturdaydownsouth.com


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

The Swami is performing a morning seance to summon the spirits of John and Bon back to CFB thread.........


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Prayers for Eli and his wife.....409 in a row, ended by covid 19........(Eli has been a pretty fair successor to the great John Forney....right mg?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rose, they should blend some of Eli's old "Voice of the Birmingham Bulls" game tapes - that's the Birmingham Bulls of the World Hockey Association, not the more (in)famous Birmingham Bulls of UK "gridiron" renown - with his NASCAR "play-by-play" calling and synthesize them for 'Bama-Sooie tomorrow. Nobody would be the wiser!

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> MG
> 
> PS Welcome back... Roseberry’s Mike the Tiger! You,too, Jacob - sorry ‘bout that andouille of a Rosy Finch Boyz LLC season down there and the return of Po’ Bo Pellini!


It is what it is. Nothing to apologize for.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jgsanders said:


> I would also like to thank LSU for the most sincere and generous offer ever... to self impose a bowl ban in a 3-5 season. Classy!! Just like OBJ handing out $ last year. You guys are like what Fat Albert used to say.... like school on Saturday....No class!!!


A Clemson fan talking about class. Yeahhhh. I’m not going to lose any sleep on this one.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> The Swami is performing a morning seance to summon the spirits of John and Bon back to CFB thread.........


Definitely more talent than SC is fielding these days.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> I would also like to thank LSU for the most sincere and generous offer ever... to self impose a bowl ban in a 3-5 season. Classy!! Just like OBJ handing out $ last year. You guys are like what Fat Albert used to say.... like school on Saturday....No class!!!


Jacob, don't pay no 'tention to jg, it's us Gumps that are mouthin' off sumpin' turrible - saying Rosy Finch Boyz No. 1 has been in contact with the good burghers of Shreveport to arrange for the 'Who to be host team in the newly-renamed Poulan *Word*-eater Bowl. You know, after him spoutin' Cajunese nonsense last year 'bout dominatin' the Crimson Tide and St. Nick forever more - Gumps sayin' stuff how life for LSU nowadays is like a box of rocks in Orgeron's head

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

If the Trojans beat the Bruins & win the conference playoff, I would expect them
to be back if their team was not in the Final Four as an undefeated Big 5 team with
a record the same as OSU


roseberry said:


> The Swami is performing a morning seance to summon the spirits of John and Bon back to CFB thread.........


.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> A Clemson fan talking about class. Yeahhhh. I’m not going to lose any sleep on this one.


But, the burning question is.. do you lose any sleep tonight knowing Bo Pelini is calling plays tomorrow vs Florida? I already know the answer....not at 3-5 you don’t. 

No one (well maybe UGA) can do less with more than LSU. Congrats on that large buyout for Coach O too....in all fairness I know Jacob was in the minority of LSU folks and not in favor of the Orgeron experiment. Still sux for you guys though. 
Also, what if I told you Hunter Renfrow had as many TD catches last year in the NFL as your Uber classy OBJ? Classy!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Jacob, don't pay no 'tention to jg, it's us Gumps that are mouthin' off sumpin' turrible - saying Rosy Finch Boyz No. 1 has been in contact with the good burghers of Shreveport to arrange for the 'Who to be host team in the newly-renamed Poulan *Word*-eater Bowl. You know, after him spoutin' Cajunese nonsense last year 'bout dominatin' the Crimson Tide and St. Nick forever more - Gumps sayin' stuff how life for LSU nowadays is like a box of rocks in Orgeron's head
> 
> MG


It’s no secret that Special Ed has returned to his Ole Miss ways this year. It will be interesting to see the staff changes.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jgsanders said:


> But, the burning question is.. do you lose any sleep tonight knowing Bo Pelini is calling plays tomorrow vs Florida? I already know the answer....not at 3-5 you don’t.
> 
> No one (well maybe UGA) can do less with more than LSU. Congrats on that large buyout for Coach O too....in all fairness I know Jacob was in the minority of LSU folks and not in favor of the Orgeron experiment. Still sux for you guys though.
> Also, what if I told you Hunter Renfrow had as many TD catches last year in the NFL as your Uber classy OBJ? Classy!!!


I haven’t lost any sleep over this season. It’s a joke. No doubt. You’ll never hear me say anything to the contrary. This was what came to mind earlier this week. “I thought I saw a train wreck with The Krewe Of Curley. I thought I knew what a dumpster fire was when I watched Lou Tepper’s defense play. I thought I knew a circus when I watched LSU experiment with Co-DCs. NOTHING & I mean NOTHING compares to this absolute waste of talent. This is the worst period. Ever period. Coached team period. Without question period. From the absolute most fun I’ve had as a fan since 03 to something that’s painful to watch.”

Honestly, I didn’t mind the “stack handshakes” after the last game LSU played in New Orleans. It might not have been the best look in some folks’ eyes, but I don’t care. _Shrugs_


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Glad to see you posting Jacob! How was your bow hunting season?

Daggum Bama looks good. Glad to see Saban pull Jones early in the 3rd. Rose, Cracker, what’s your thoughts on this freshman 5 star QB outta pac12 country so far. Not a traditional big frame like Bama qbs. Watching the rest of this blow out just to see how he does.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I’ve shot 2 does thus far. Peak estrus isn’t until the 3rd of January according to DeerCast. We are seeing more bucks showing up in the food plots on camera. I hunted last Saturday morning with my dad on a double set we hung. Pretty cool encounters with some yearlings, but that was it. I won’t get to go until next weekend @ the rate this job is going. The should bust up bachelor groups next week for sure. What about your season?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Didn't see it......hope they lost.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Jacob, my bow hunting season has been extremely uneventful. No deer taken so far. Seen a few does and small bucks, but that’s it. Family doesn’t eat venison so I only take 1ish a year. No trips to the Midwest this year for whitetail. I’m tired of saying it, but “weird” year.
Early doves where good, not epic. 2 early duck trips and the wife says I’m done...haha ! For 2020, I’m thankful for what I got in.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Lots of game left. But is FL beating LSU convincingly? Oh wait they aren’t beating them at all. Geaux LSU.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob, you really gotta visit your happy haunting grounds more often.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Well I expect FL is planning on being in the playoffs with that convincing win over LSU as opposed to TAMUs unconvincing win.
Oh wait!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Gus and Kevin are available if anyone is looking for a coach.......


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Gus and Kevin are available if anyone is looking for a coach.......


The Gus thing is incredible for it's lack of fiscal sanity!

USC #[email protected] 5-0 in probably the most balanced Big 5 conference in the nation?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

And Marv......Gus beat bama 2 out of last three.......right


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Two SEC coaches bite the dust and Sumlin again. Tough making millions for doing nothing. The buyouts have been insane.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> The Gus thing is incredible for it's lack of fiscal sanity!


They’re going all in to give Chip another shot at reinflating his rep, Marv - inflating it with all the methane the Cow College produces. Unfortunately it’s also made them All Brans delusional in their worldview. Hiring another high school coach for the big stage would be just the ticket to maintain their delusions for another six or seven years til the next ROI golden parachute. Idiotic but their plausibility down there goes like this: “Get me Gerry Faust! He’s long overdue to, er, resurrect another vaunted institution’s football program!”

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I hope AL stomps FL. I got so sick of the commentators talking about how much better FL was than TAMU. I also think Trask's Heisman chances are tanking.
I haven't forgotten that TAMU still has to beat TN. I think Jimbo will keep the team focused on that chore.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> They’re going all in to give Chip another shot at reinflating his rep, Marv - inflating it with all the methane the Cow College produces. Unfortunately it’s also made them All Brans delusional in their worldview. Hiring another high school coach for the big stage would be just the ticket to maintain their delusions for another six or seven years til the next ROI golden parachute. Idiotic but their plausibility down there goes like this: “Get me Gerry Faust! He’s long overdue to, er, resurrect another vaunted institution’s football program!”
> 
> MG


Again, your local stuff fly's over my head. But I find it interesting that the Clempson coach is now whining
because he is going to have to earn a spot in the BCS & just might not if he loses. As John says ND looks 
legit!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Clemps wins and they're in, Marv - simple as that. ND loses and they're probably done, even at 10-1 - ACC strength of schedule is as weak - in your parlance - as throwing a half cup of Borax into the Atlantic Ocean and saying you've got the perfect dilution ratio for an intensified laundry detergent. Unless aTm finds a way to do a Florida vacation giveaway courtesy of Coach Dan "Thom McAn Stands for Discipline" Mullen. Loved watching that discipline in action (sorry, Buck - and by the way you're another we hope to welcome back to the CFB thread now that Our Jacob's repatriated).

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

I remember the words of the late Sam Jankovich, of Butte HS coach of an undefeated team fame, Montana State 
coach, the WSU's AD when he got the AD's job at Miami. You really only need to schedule 3 meaningful games a year, 
play cupcakes the rest of the schedule & you'll get your national ranking which he perfected that @ Miami. Those 
weren't his exact words but the meaning is there. The ACC is a BB conference mostly & the Tide sucks too much 
air out of the room with their recruiting to allow most SEC schools to be competitive. That's my feeling about the 
great FB that you guys salivate over on a weekly basis. LSU has great players but they seem to have consistent issues 
with coaches. Maybe they need a new coach hirer. 

We need a good College Basketball thread but unfortunately to most participating on this forum if it not Baseball or 
football they treat Basketball like soccer.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Marvin, I’m not a rah rah conference guy. But the Acc is poised to put 2 teams in the CFB playoffs this year if Clemps take care of business Saturday. And don’t be surprised if ND joins the Acc full time soon. Their fan base is more receptive now than ever before. Times are a changin’. 

And yes basketball is actually a step below soccer, well, at least women’s soccer. I know you have seen Alex Morgan in those SI magazine swimsuit spreads you get. wowzer...


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Marvin, I’m not a rah rah conference guy. But the Acc is poised to put 2 teams in the CFB playoffs this year if Clemps take care of business Saturday. And don’t be surprised if ND joins the Acc full time soon. Their fan base is more receptive now than ever before. Times are a changin’.
> 
> And yes basketball is actually a step below soccer, well, at least women’s soccer. I know you have seen Alex Morgan in those SI magazine swimsuit spreads you get. wowzer...


I'm a guy that likes to use his imagination, as such I defer the SS edition for more regular copies. 
WA just got pulled out of the PAC-12 championship, now USC gets the Ducks, if USC wins they 
will get that 2nd ACC spot, being undefeated & Power 5 .


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Marvin, you have a better imagination than me if you think the pac12 is still a power 5 conference. 

Imagine this edition of your beloved SI magazine


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Marvin, you have a better imagination than me if you think the pac12 is still a power 5 conference.


Touche' - I will not defend by word what seems to me to be obvious. If you folks back there don't like 
what happens out here why do you hire our coaches & adopt their offenses?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Marvin, you have a better imagination than me if you think the pac12 is still a power 5 conference.
> 
> Imagine this edition of your beloved SI magazine
> 
> ...


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Marvin S said:


> Touche' - I will not defend by word what seems to me to be obvious. If you folks back there don't like
> what happens out here why do you hire our coaches & adopt their offenses?


I think I may speak for a few others ‘round here when I say...we LOVE the West Coast Marvin... .Just as long as you keep sending those 5 star blue chip players down south (particularly QBs). T Town and Clemandson SC sure seem cooler to these young men on the west coast than the prestigious “granddaddy of ‘em all” in the big city these days. Go figure...Dig out the the black and white Rose Bowl pictures and stroll down memory lane if you wish, but the PAC 12 is a mere stepping stone (or grave yard) for Coaches these days, no different than Arkansas State, Memphis, or insert directional U here.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

There is not a glimmer of doubt that you folks pay well. 
That only means your fans are more rabid than most.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Reelfoot lake mixed bag and the famous Boyette's
View attachment 85258


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Awesome mixed bag there Rose!! Food and ducks! Breakfast in the blind too I’m guessing? Jealous of the widgeons too! None seen or shot this year my way! Beautiful ducks!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jg, Reelfoot, in the blind, full kitchen lunch....cubed grey duck, seasoned green beans, hashbrown casserole and griddle toasted rolls....
.followed up by peach cobbler of course!

Phenomenal experience, lavish west Tennessee big blind comfort......it's snowing now......grey ducks STOOPID in snow!​


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Well my pick for future alabama hc turns down the boogs and stays at Oregon......sounds as if he's "thinking like me".....what you think mg?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Rumor is that tOSU has covid issues and won't be able to play in the Bg10 championship game.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Where did you see that rumor, Wayne?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

A lot of Covid Rumors coming out of the Ohio State football team today. If true Olave and Wilson at WR now maybe out for the season is a crushing blow. Those 2 make up 70% of the WR catches.

2:03 PM · Dec 16, 2020·Twitter for Android
by Jerry Ames
This was posted on TexAgs forum by the above contributor. I and others have classified as a rumor.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Well my pick for future alabama hc turns down the boogs and stays at Oregon......sounds as if he's "thinking like me".....what you think mg?


Reckon the cow college got themselves into a cow patty coaching minefield, rose, and don’t know how to get out of it without more ordure blowing up in their ugly mugs. National laughingstock with their hiring and abortive squiring and inevitable firing practices of coaches down there. Don’t think Cristobal wanted any part of that self-fulfilling prophecy - but unlike you, I wish he had, because yet another sacrificial lamb on the Saban altar of SEC dominance was in the offing. Saban’s successor is a story for another day - or decade if we Gumps get lucky - but suffice to say I couldn’t relish Woeburn’s twisting in a foul wind any more - ‘cept for it coming this time with the saddening riddance of that offensive rinky-dink Renaissance man Malzahn.

MG

PS Welcome back to another rtf CFB thread mainstay, Tim Mc - see y’all in a couple weeks (unless Wayne’s espionage with General Gates down there at College Station colludes in scotching your season, and putting aTm into play instead, that is).


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne.....listen bro......just because "the rule" today in the B10 may say that, "whoever scores the most points in the conference championship game.....is the conference champion", does NOT mean that’s gonna be "the rule" Saturday morning!

Plus Wayne.....the committee don't care about performing in actual games. I would bet that if the NW v TOSU game is cancelled and Gators beat Tide(and I hope they do)......the committee will go 1. Clemso, 2. Leprechauns, 3. TOSU and 4. Hoosiers.

Under this scenario....."Why is TAMU not in", you say? Well to a committee......"Indiana only lost by 7 to an "eye test popping", 5 game winning, 2 rule changing, B10 champion buckeye team....TAMU lost by 50 to a team that 2 loss Florida just beat...."

So don't get your hopes up too much Wayne.

I said it before this crap started.....and i say it again now.......

THE BCS WAS BETTER THAN THIS.....expanding this would be wrong!

Welcome back Tim!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

FL beating AL is a dream to some but IMHO won't come true. A three loss team is going to send the Gator fans into a frenzy. I agree the playoff (or aka as the invitational) is a mess.
Aggies still have to beat the Vols. Lets home Mond shows up to play,


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Wayne, first I'm sincerely sorry to hear about the passing of your dog. Sounds like he was good one.

Your best shot IMO is to be a really big Notre Dame fan this weekend. Bama and OSU are gonna take care of business. A 2 loss Clempson stays home. If you haven't watched ND this year I'll give you an idea of what I see..

Senior and Grad student laden team. Their O-linemen are 22-23 year old grown men. Seniors at QB, line backer, and in most all key spots from what I can see. Do they have the pure talent of Bama, no, but they are grown men with experience. National media made a big deal out of Trevor missing the first game, but it was really about the Clemps D-personnel. Our starting D-tackle, OLB, and MLB(QB of our D) were all out. 5 more starters went down or had to come out during that game. By the end of regulation, we had 3 starters on D left on the field. Some of those guys are back now as is Trevor. It should be a really good game and I could see it going either way. I think ND gets in win or lose.


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

In other news (not playoff related) The Sunbelt Championship game between undefeated Coastal Carolina and 1 loss UL Ragin Cajuns has been cancelled due to covid issues. It was set to be a good game since UL's only loss was to Coastal. Both teams having great seasons.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Wayne Nutt said:


> A lot of Covid Rumors coming out of the Ohio State football team today. If true Olave and Wilson at WR now maybe out for the season is a crushing blow. Those 2 make up 70% of the WR catches.
> 
> 2:03 PM · Dec 16, 2020·Twitter for Android
> by Jerry Ames
> This was posted on TexAgs forum by the above contributor. I and others have classified as a rumor.


I guess they're not allowed to say what players may be affected with covid so you just have to wait and see who steps on the field to play. 
The Big Ten rules regarding covid are ridiculous even more strict than CDC guidelines. The conference has made a mess of this entire season by delaying the start of it. Of course they weren't even going to start at all.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Tim Mc said:


> I guess they're not allowed to say what players may be affected with covid so you just have to wait and see who steps on the field to play.
> The Big Ten rules regarding covid are ridiculous even more strict than CDC guidelines. The conference has made a mess of this entire season by delaying the start of it. Of course they weren't even going to start at all.


USC made Tosu's path much easier


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

mjh345 said:


> USC made Tosu's path much easier


I guess so. Felt bad for those kids playing last night with nobody there at all in the stands.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Tim......it sounded like 90,000 attended on tv? Ducks are champs!?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Tim......it sounded like 90,000 attended on tv? Ducks are champs!?


Ducks are back in champs. Like that AL team that didn't even p[lay for the conference championship
but still got invited to the CFP.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Ducks are back in champs. Like that AL team that didn't even p[lay for the conference championship
> but still got invited to the CFP.


EXACTLY like that, Marv - ‘Bama had to beg their way into the CFB playoff so they could go on to win the National Championship by three TDs and throw a shutout in the championship game to boot. Whereas Zer-O-Gon, the vaunted Ducks (and their vaunted 4-2 record), as PAC-Elves champion have more recourse - the NCAA is giving them a bye until the 24-team Division II playoffs start in May so as to pair them with an opponent more their speed. I’m thinking you might see them as the visiting team opening the DII playoffs against Humboldt State.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Aggies took care of business. Now we need some help. ND looking sharp early in game.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

ND not helping at all.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh Wayne.......notre dame is helping alright.....showing theirvtrue colors and getting blown out by a FAR SUPERIOR team is your best bet.......

Unless the ACC commissioner called dabs at halftime and demanded he put the brakes on?

Pull for Clemso this half wayne!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Au contraire, aTm’er Wayne, another 3-4 Clemps TDs in the third quarter before Clemps empties the bench, and Notre Sham will have helped convince you by helping the CFB committee realize what a pretender they are instead of deserving to be in the playoffs AGAIN. Even if Dabo tries to prop ‘em up by holding the score down on behalf of another “ACC” fraud, it’s obvious they should be playing in a Jesuit rugby league rather than included in this miserable year’s playoff field.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree ND shouldn’t be ranked #2. And if this continues they don’t deserve a playoff spot.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Crackerd - You are very, very cruel. However, trying read your messages helps pass the time until the the Tide dine on gator etouffee.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Eric, a rogue (or rational) faction of the ‘Bama fanbase has taken to calling our homie the Clemps coach “Karen” because of his earnest enthusiasm. Whatever you call him, he’s got the fate of the playoff field in his hands right now. Does he hang 50 on Notre Sham and give the committee an easy way out with aTm? Or does he use a running clock (based on Brian Kelly’s motormouth) to set up a third game this season with Notre Sham? Or does Grinnin’ K’rin let Lawrence run/pass for a couple more scores to bring home the stiff-arm statuary? Any way he opts to go, Notre Sham (and their hayseed counterparts from Lee County) can go to h*ll in my Catholic catechism!

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not sure the Clemps did enough for the Aggies. We'll see come Monday (or is it Tues).


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Gen. Gates connecting with Condi to fight a rearguard action with the committee against the charlatans from South Bend may be your best hope, Wayne. But Notre Sham is still and again who we know them to be - pretenders - and that should resonate with anybody whose brain is at least 12% CTE-free. They don’t belong - unless Pop Warner gives ‘em a playoff berth. And tOSU going by what I saw today ain’t too far behind as an interloper.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> EXACTLY like that, Marv - ‘Bama had to beg their way into the CFB playoff so they could go on to win the National Championship by three TDs and throw a shutout in the championship game to boot. Whereas Zer-O-Gon, the vaunted Ducks (and their vaunted 4-2 record), as PAC-Elves champion have more recourse - the NCAA is giving them a bye until the 24-team Division II playoffs start in May so as to pair them with an opponent more their speed. I’m thinking you might see them as the visiting team opening the DII playoffs against Humboldt State.
> 
> MG


You may fantasize all you want but the Ducks are a worthy opponent in any conference.
If I'm not mistaken your overrated Tide boys got their azz handed to them by by a Boise
State team who was then mid major status. So crow away, it ain't gonna last! Mighty
Clempson may find that out today .


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Marvin, I’d like for you to mail me some of the s*it you’re smoking. I’ll give you my address via pm.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

crackerd said:


> Reckon the cow college got themselves into a cow patty coaching minefield, rose, and don’t know how to get out of it without more ordure blowing up in their ugly mugs. National laughingstock with their hiring and abortive squiring and inevitable firing practices of coaches down there. Don’t think Cristobal wanted any part of that self-fulfilling prophecy - but unlike you, I wish he had, because yet iiiii88
> 
> 
> roseberry said:
> ...


Thanks MG , but I kinda hope we don't see you this year. The Buckeye's secondary is not looking very good this year , Bama would probably put up 50.
Lots of people complaining the OSU shouldn't get in because of how few games they played and I tend to agree to some extent.


crackerd said:


> Reckon the cow college got themselves into a cow patty coaching minefield, rose, and don’t know how to get out of it without more ordure blowing up in their ugly mugs. National laughingstock with their hiring and abortive squiring and inevitable firing practices of coaches down there. Don’t think Cristobal wanted any part of that self-fulfilling prophecy - but unlike you, I wish he had, because yet another sacrificial lamb on the Saban altar of SEC dominance was in the offing. Saban’s successor is a story for another day - or decade if we Gumps get lucky - but suffice to say I couldn’t relish Woeburn’s twisting in a foul wind any more - ‘cept for it coming this time with the saddening riddance of that offensive rinky-dink Renaissance man Malzahn.
> 
> MG
> 
> PS Welcome back to another rtf CFB thread mainstay, Tim Mc - see y’all in a couple weeks (unless Wayne’s espionage with General Gates down there at College Station colludes in scotching your season, and putting aTm into play instead, that is).





jgsanders said:


> Marvin, I’d like for you to mail me some of the s*it you’re smoking. I’ll give you my address via pm.


He's getting the good stuff up there in the Pacific NW


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Tim, I’d put OSU in. I do think your conference Commish put you guys in a bad spot. Warren is a politician. Not cool...


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

And just like that... poof....the Rose Bowl is now in Texas....


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Almost 100 points in the SEC Champ game. Where was the defense?


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

jgsanders said:


> Tim, I’d put OSU in. I do think your conference Commish put you guys in a bad spot. Warren is a politician. Not cool...


Mixed emotions for me , JG. I want them to make it but don't think they can compete with Clemson or Bama. The reasons that all the other coaches are using to lobby against the Bucs are what's hurting them. Ohio state needed all those games that they didn't play for their own growth, especially the secondary and running game. I think every team needs them.
In the end though it's all self serving. These coaches would be doing a complete reversal if their team had been the one only playing six games. And they should do that.
It seems once again this year it's Clemson and the Tide then everyone else


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Way too logical for this place, Tim, and I don’t think you’re po’mouthin’ either on tOSU. Legit for the playoffs and to me the No. 3 seed. Problem is, to put y’all there slams the door on aTm, ‘cause no way the committee’s sliding them in at No. 4 for a rematch with ‘Bama.

So once again the skunk in the manger is Notre Sham - and we’ve seen that fairy tale play out before with Manti Te’o’s girlfriend as Cinderella in banana peel sandals. Instead y’all get the rematch a year on vs. Clemps, and Saban gets to administer penance again to Brian Kelly for grandiose thoughts. Hate it for Jimbo and aTm (and ‘Cutty Where Art Thou) but truth is, you can never humiliate Notre Sham often enough.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

The only team that took care of business yesterday was Clempson. 
The fairest thing to do would be to invite at least 16 teams for a 
playoff or cancel the whole thing. AL may be undefeated but don't 
know a lot about playing defense. Clempson was in control the whole 
game against the mackerel snappers. How many teams pull their #1
pick in the draft QB that early to give the heir apparent game time?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

The Committee has spoken.Alabama, Clemson, Ohio State and Notre Dame. Alabam v. Notre Dame and Clemson v Ohio for opening games.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Don’t think they had much choice, Eric - but I wouldn’t have been surprised given this crazy year if they had named playoff first and second alternates should one - or two - of the chosen got whacked by a COVID outbreak.



Eric Johnson said:


> The Committee has spoken.Alabama, Clemson, Ohio State and Notre Dame. Alabam v. Notre Dame and Clemson v Ohio for opening games.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like Nat Champ will be decided between Clemson and Alabama. Alabama needs to look out because we're coming. I hope we will have returned to some degree of normal by next fall.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marv, let's just forget the season and conference thingies and pair all 128, or however many teams there are, up in a bracket and start the ncaa football tournament on week 1.

Some teams get a 1 week season, some get a 7 week season. The pac12 is in every year!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

How on earth do they move the Rose Bowl to Texas. That will make an awfully long parade. I'm certain the flowers will be wilted. I can grant the desire to move the game out of California given the disease incidence and the CA gov't; stance. However, why not just call it what it is, the semi-finals to the BCS title.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

crackerd said:


> Don’t think they had much choice, Eric - but I wouldn’t have been surprised given this crazy year if they had named playoff first and second alternates should one - or two - of the chosen got whacked by a COVID outbreak.


I think you make an interesting point. What happens if Team X suddenly has half the team in quarantine? There are only about 12 days between now and the games. This is far shorter than in the past.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Marv, let's just forget the season and conference thingies and pair all 128, or however many teams there are, up in a bracket and start the ncaa football tournament on week 1.


John, We did that in HS for the State BB tourney. It created an incentive for all to continue improving throughout the season. 
Doesn't the FBS start with the top 24 teams? It wasn't too many seasons before St Nick that you folks needed a lot of help 
in regards to qualifying for anything. Isn't there a Shula in AL's coaching tree?


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Marvin S said:


> The only team that took care of business yesterday was Clempson.
> The fairest thing to do would be to invite at least 16 teams for a
> playoff or cancel the whole thing. AL may be undefeated but don't
> know a lot about playing defense. Clempson was in control the whole
> ...


Marvin, I always knew I liked you, despite what Rose says about you, haha!!! I’m sending you some Clemps orange gear in the mail in exchange for those delicious brownies you sent me today! Haha!!! Everyone take a deep breath, at least we got to see college football this season in some form! No athletes hospitalized or passed I’m aware of. It’s 2020 after all!!! Merry Christmas to the CFB board!!! We survived!!!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

pac12 ain’t even on the same road/path Marvin!!! I would say enjoy the non dairy/Kale/Earth bowl, but you guys would probably opt out due to plastic straws or something...haha!!!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> pac12 ain’t even on the same road/path Marvin!!! I would say enjoy the non dairy/Kale/Earth bowl, but you guys would probably opt out due to plastic straws or something...haha!!!


Subtle shot on the brownies, jg. 

My internet handle is itilii, short for I tell it like it is. Has been that for many years prior to being on this 
forum with some of the world's biggest fibbers. You folks are real pro's when it comes to that  .


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I somewhat disagree with jg on the pac 12 path.....at least in regards to the Ducks. Remember, Oregon has a young man named Thibodeaux on D and their early recruiting class for this season is rated top 6 or so.

I watched a replay of tosu/nw....but how can a team missing 20 players be judged even though Fields looked ehhhhh.

I saw parts of Clemso v ND. Clemso looked UNSTOPPABLE on O, and the D pressured the leprequarterback unmercifully on every play!

I didn't watch Alabama v Florida but heard Alabama lost its center(a great player). A loss like that hurts against ND and kills against a D front like Clemso's. It probably results in at least a couple of turnovers in the playoff. Alabama also lost its best, and in my judgement the country's best skill player, Waddle earlier. Even if he' were to be back for either game, he will not be the same. 

The Swami says.......Clemso runs roughshod over this playoff field.....
(even though the b10 just yesterday changed the 21 day wait time rule to 17 days to get the most coviditarian buckeyes back into the game)


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> My internet handle is itilii, short for I tell it like it is. Has been that for many years prior to being on this forum with some of the world's biggest fibbers. You folks are real pro's when it comes to that  .



This may be true, rose and jg, but I have it on good authority that Marv was known by his classmates at Black Hills Colliery and Anthracite Drag Line Academy as Amos Alonzo Stalagmite for his football acumen and lapidary prognosticating.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

I probably have been a little tough on Marvin and the Pac12, this is true. But I also have not forgotten what “his conference” and the Big 10 tried to do to our beloved football season back in August. Slightly arrogant thinking everyone one else would just go along with their wishes. Still rubs me wrong. Now they have lost their beloved Rose Bowl. Chickens coming home to roost?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> I probably have been a little tough on Marvin and the Pac12, this is true. But I also have not forgotten what “his conference” and the Big 10 tried to do to our beloved football season back in August. Slightly arrogant thinking everyone one else would just go along with their wishes. Still rubs me wrong. Now they have lost their beloved Rose Bowl. Chickens coming home to roost?


I think the more interesting thing is: Should the NY Jets trade the #1 pick who should be TL
for more assets. & whose willing to part with his worth? & how will he deal with the pro's where 
your guys are not much different than their guys? Cupcakes are harder to come by when someone 
else does the scheduling.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Marvin Marvin Marvin, I’m running outta fingers to count the ways you are wrong my friend. Jets won this weekend, Jaguars and favorable Florida taxes await Mr Lawrence. Surely you can appreciate that.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

swami just clairvoyaged that Marv is setting sail to become Joe Moglia’s trusted mining and recruiting (and golden cupcake scheduling) advisor for the Pacific Coastal Carolina TD Ameritrade Precious Metals Futures 49ers. Couldn’t happen to a more attuned-to-like-it-is sporting Marvin, er, maven!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Tim, Help me with something please. Watching the TOSU V NW game i noticed the TOSU team headgears had replaced, on the rear neck padding, what once said BUCKEYES with the word EQUALITY.

I also noticed that coach Day had some sort of "one word statement" emblazoned on the back of his game jacket collar. I could never really see in order to read what the word on Coach Day's collar was. Was it EQUALITY as well, or something else?

What do you think the team and players seek with their statement? Do they feel white players, female players, openly gay players, transgender players, or some other group, are underrepresented on their team? Do they feel the self imposed guilt that it is unfair for themselves to be so "superior" to Michigan? Is it because the name of their college hometown city hasn't yet changed its name to Flavortown and continues to use the name of a heinous discoverer?

Well if Coach Day is striving for EQUALITY why does he praise rule changes that only benefit himself and shouldn't he be proclaiming, "we are gonna tie their f-(<¡¿ a$$€$"? And if the players believe in EQUALITY, why can't I find some white boys dancing to some country and western music in a postgame celebration?






𝐂𝐅𝐁𝐋𝐢𝐯𝐞𝟐𝟒𝟕TM (@CFBLive247) Tweeted:
Ryan Day talking big **** before their playoff appearance!

Gotta love it...

I wonder who thought it was a good idea to record this though lol https://t.co/qgDk2Afn5L

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340815206977552385


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Marvin Marvin Marvin, I’m running outta fingers to count the ways you are wrong my friend. Jets won this weekend, Jaguars and favorable Florida taxes await Mr Lawrence. Surely you can appreciate that.


I can appreciate the tax angle, but the Jags don't have a culture.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Bon’s buddy Harsin in at All Bran - finally got that P5 gig he’s been angling for as All-Bran’s 33d or 34th choice to become the new cow college head coach. SEC chops licking time. ...Meanwhile, his old co-OC at Tejas, Major #MeTwo Applewhite, is settling in just down(ward career trajectory) the road at U of South Alabama as OC


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Mg, sound like Harsin was "always on the list", even though the "Auburn family" was initially in support of Steele.









Inside the battle over Auburn’s coaching search


One group wanted Kevin Steele. Another wanted an open search. Here's a look behind the scenes of Auburn's decision to fire Gus Malzahn and hire Bryan Harsin.




www.al.com


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

I'll jst bet that one of the Steele supporters sells Yella Wood. He's stuck his nose into the athetic dept for as long as I can reember. Probably has reserved parking at the fieldhouse.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I can’t imagine something like that going on in College Station, TX


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

So Eric is sayin' that Jimmy Rane was riding that Steele for head coach horse! (for those who don't know, Jimmy actually owns the worldwide company and IS the horse riding "Yellow Man" in the tv commercials.)

If any of you are ever in Abbeville you cant miss his Vintage gas station/office building or eating lunch at the "drug store". If Jimmy is a pioneer of wood preservation......he is an even more accomplished collector of automotive/oil and gas/antique memorabilia! Everything in that town and their facilities is 100 times more perfect and pristine than ANYTHING i ever saw Mike and Frank buy on Pickers!

They put on a pretty good quail hunt dwn there too!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

And since I may be able to be an alabama fan again in the future.........Camar Wheaton says Roll Tide!


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Reading that article on Auburn's coaching search reads eerily similar to some of Alabama's post-Bryant coaching searches. Being turned down multiple times, not a clear picture of who's actually in charge, various factions fighting for control. Highly dysfunctional on several levels. Saban is a strong enough force of nature to keep that stuff at bay. When he does hang it up, I hope it doesn't create a vacuum that allows this type stuff to start up again.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

I’m not saying guys can’t change and/or improve, but Kevin Steele and Billy Napier were both relieved of their duties while at Clempson under Dabo. Both alleged top candidates on the Plains. Along with our current OC and DC who showed zero interest. What does that tell yah? But carry on Auburn.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Comedy on, All Bran.

Let’s give the cow college without a lake their proper salutation, jg.

Also, credit to good ol’ Gross, Net & Get Every Penny of What’s Coming to Me Malzahn for his outstanding success in the Defund All Bran movement.

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Also, ‘bamacoachjeff, by comparing All Bran’s HC search to the Bear-St. Nick interregnum, you’re impugning the cow college and their prominent alu(moo)ni, including the Yellow Fellow, for their egalitarian efforts at installing The Man of Steele down there for giving him a golden opportunity to even the ledger from his previous (and only) head coaching position - at Baylor, where he posted an illustrious 1-31 career conference record in the Big 12 With 10 Teams and No Defense. A shame they didn’t succeed, but maybe Clemps - All Bran With a Lake - will give him that second chance he’s been waiting for all these years when Dabo hears Mama callin’.

MG


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

roseberry said:


> Tim, Help me with something please. Watching the TOSU V NW game i noticed the TOSU team headgears had replaced, on the rear neck padding, what once said BUCKEYES with the word EQUALITY.
> 
> I also noticed that coach Day had some sort of "one word statement" emblazoned on the back of his game jacket collar. I could never really see in order to read what the word on Coach Day's collar was. Was it EQUALITY as well, or something else?
> 
> ...



So many questions, John. Only thing I know for sure is they better get right by New Years or the only dancing will be from Dabo.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I've only seen one bowl game this year, but it was liberty and coastal carolina. Great game.....hope all here saw it.

But coastal wasn't a playoff team. +1 for the committee.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> I've only seen one bowl game this year, but it was liberty and coastal carolina. Great game.....hope all here saw it.
> 
> But coastal wasn't a playoff team. +1 for the committee.


There is something about size & culture that just can't be replicated.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> There is something about size & culture that just can't be replicated.


Hard to put a finger on it, rose, but after such nuggets of perspicacity, I just get this time tunneling feeling that Marv must have "ore-iginated" atop Sand Mountain as the Sage of Ider -

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

crackerd said:


> Hard to put a finger on it, rose, but after such nuggets of perspicacity, I just get this time tunneling feeling that Marv must have "ore-iginated" atop Sand Mountain as the Sage of Ider -
> 
> MG


MG, it is difficult for me to understand whether it is costal carolina, liberty or me who Marvin is casting a shade on with his "size and culture" comment? I only tried to communicate that I enjoyed watching a football game?

You are correct that considerable mining has taken place on the north end of the worlds richest plateau, but all is now reclaimed into farming, livestock, poultry, golf and unparalleled dog training grounds. Marvin would love Sand Mountain. I got a tip for you on how to keep up with which town you are in as you travel lovely 75 east out of Rainsville. It's a simple acronym for the names of the towns west to east.......Sylvania, Henegar, Ider and Trenton.....don't forget it.....the towns are all the same other than the names!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok, someone has gotta swami up something for the Swami. I've been seeking divine intervention for an answer and all I've received so far is a devine intermission in a figure out. So here's the quershun.......

Dabo votes TOSU number 11. He knows they'll be playing them, so questions about his vote will come up. He explains his "logic" in a reasonable way(and I almost agree with it) to Tom Rinaldi.....Dabo said, "....hey, they didn't play enough games to get in my top 10. Playing games is important.....so I voted them number 11......"

So to Dabo playing games is an important qualifier! Right?

If TOSU missed games because because of covid and Dabo thinks it disqualifies them......

Then how does he also say in a 5 days earlier postgame interview, "if the Heisman trophy doesn't associate itself with Treavor Lawrence with this season's trophy, then it is not a legitimate award."

Didn't Lawrence miss important games because of covid and produce less yards, touchdowns and team wins than other candidates?

Was Dabo's logic used in a hypocritical way?
A dumb way?
A self serving way?
A way he thought I wouldn't notice or question?
A way that is proper, because the two are different and John is the only one too dang dumb to understand the difference?

Help me.........please?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe an individual missing a game is significantly less than "teams" missing games that were intentional as the Big 10 originally opted not to play. The missed games were not the result of actual covid cases but Big 10 not wanting to play because .......
Think of Lawrence missing a game as if he had pulled a hamstring and had to sit out a game.
TAMU had a couple of players lose some prestige because of Ole Miss not being able to play. Spiller (RB) could have been leading rusher in SEC.
In summary I think Dabo makes a good point. Lots of reasons an individual can miss a game. But teams not attempting to find a way to play is not good. For instance OSU shouldn't have been in top 4. Guess who should have been.
Did this help?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> In summary I think Dabo makes a good point. Lots of reasons an individual can miss a game. But teams not attempting to find a way to play is not good.
> Did this help?


Yes Wayne, this did help!

So.........Wayne casts 1 vote for "John is too dang dumb to understand the difference"!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Not a vote for you being dumb but a vote for tOSU not being included in top 4 and someone else should have been. I hope Clemson trashes them. I don't think there is any way that ND doesn't get beaten badly by AL. I don't think ND deserved to be in the top 4 either. So, then we're back to the same old two in the champ game (with some exceptions, of course.)


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Hard to put a finger on it, rose, but after such nuggets of perspicacity, I just get this time tunneling feeling that Marv must have "ore-iginated" atop Sand Mountain as the Sage of Ider -
> 
> MG


When I picked up my hard earned degree in Engineering the mining industry was in a downturn. 
There were no recruiters beating down the doors to hire mining graduates, but I had 3 offers. 1 
was in sales but I did not want to travel, the other 2 were with a small & a large company with the 
small having a difference big enough to pay the monthly rent. I asked my mining prof what he 
thought & it was he who came up with the not exact words you call nuggets of nuggets of perspicacity, 
Being around a large operation exposes you to more of everything including competition. He was 
correct in his statement. 

Had I chose the higher pay there is a good chance my name would be on the monument at Big Creek 
exit on I-90 Between Kellogg & Mullan ID. BTW, probably the best sculpture of an underground worker 
I have ever seen. 



roseberry said:


> MG, it is difficult for me to understand whether it is costal carolina, liberty or me who Marvin is casting a shade on with his "size and culture" comment? I only tried to communicate that I enjoyed watching a football game?
> 
> You are correct that considerable mining has taken place on the north end of the worlds richest plateau, but all is now reclaimed into farming, livestock, poultry, golf and unparalleled dog training grounds. Marvin would love Sand Mountain. I got a tip for you on how to keep up with which town you are in as you travel lovely 75 east out of Rainsville. It's a simple acronym for the names of the towns west to east.......Sylvania, Henegar, Ider and Trenton.....don't forget it.....the towns are all the same other than the names!


The richest hill on earth designation is a Butte, MT trademark.

You don't have to be a big school to play an entertaining game but it helps in a meaningful game to have
size & culture on your side.


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

Don't know if this has been discussed yet, if so, I apologize.

How do you guys feel about players who play all year then opt out for the bowl game?

IMO it's wrong. I get the injury concern with regards to the NFL hopes. However, for the 4-5 stud Florida players who just quit on their team, where was your injury concern last week vs Bama in the SEC championship game?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Reginald said:


> Don't know if this has been discussed yet, if so, I apologize.
> 
> How do you guys feel about players who play all year then opt out for the bowl game?
> 
> IMO it's wrong. I get the injury concern with regards to the NFL hopes. However, for the 4-5 stud Florida players who just quit on their team, where was your injury concern last week vs Bama in the SEC championship game?


SEC Championship game mattered.
The OU game doesn't


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

mjh345 said:


> SEC Championship game mattered.
> The OU game doesn't


I get that.

What about the A & M game?

What about the Georgia game 2 weeks later?

and the games in between?

IMO it sets a real bad precedent.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

roseberry said:


> Ok, someone has gotta swami up something for the Swami. I've been seeking divine intervention for an answer and all I've received so far is a devine intermission in a figure out. So here's the quershun.......
> 
> Dabo votes TOSU number 11. He knows they'll be playing them, so questions about his vote will come up. He explains his "logic" in a reasonable way(and I almost agree with it) to Tom Rinaldi.....Dabo said, "....hey, they didn't play enough games to get in my top 10. Playing games is important.....so I voted them number 11......"
> 
> ...


Rose,
Not sure your quote about the Dabo saying “Heisman not being a legitimate award” is correct. Dabo may have said it’d be a shame if the Heisman didn’t associate its name with Trevor Lawrence, but “not legitimate” I never heard. If I’m wrong I’ll apologize and missed that part. 

Obviously there are other great players out there, he’s just making his pitch for his guy. can’t blame him for that.

Truth be told, it’s not just the 2 COVID games that hurt Lawrence for the Heisman thing. He rarely plays the full 3rd quarter or at all in the 4th quarter and usually that’s just to hand the ball off. He also rarely runs the ball in the regular season, no need to get the golden goose killed. However, in championship season folks get the full TL package.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

"It would be a crying shame if the Heisman didn't attach its name to Treavor Lawrence......"(3 times)

"I know it has become a stat award, but......."

Maybe i paraphrased, but these two statements sound to me like a serious question of legitimacy....but maybe that's just me?






I think saying, "anyone watching college football knows Treavor is the best player in the country....." is true and a 100% legit statement to make. But I feel he shoulda left it there if he was going to vote teams down for missing games. But maybe that's just me?


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

It’s just his opinion. We all know what opinions are like, and his is no different. He could do a Bill Belliceck and give no response and some folks would hate him for that. Btw, Forgive the spelling, fat fingers on a phone...

Truth also is he talked for 20 minutes about how much he respects OSU and Coach Day, and the media cuts to his answer about his coaching poll vote. I said before and will again OSU belongs in. He answered the questioned honestly. No fault of OSU, Iowa, and Nebraska, but their conference did try to cancel our beloved CFB season. Dabo hasn’t forgotten. It is what is! It will be settled this weekend.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Dabo was on ESPN radio while driving this afternoon. Made perfect sense. He's also lobbying for his player. I guess some of you were never in the Army. A known technique to get a point across is to repeat, repeat and again repeat. Colin Powell even illustrated a similar technique for questioning compliance in his book. Maybe Dabo equates some of the sports journalists, announcers, etc, to the draftees from a bye gone era. There are some real dumb ones ya know.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Everyone has an "opinion"......true. Let's look at an another example......

When you posted a picture of ducks you shot in Missouri......I posted an opinion of "awesome back at ya jg".

Then later, I posted a picture of the ducks I shot at Reelfoot, I referred to them as a, "Reelfoot mixed bag". In my mind, I was only able to describe what I shot as a "Reelfoot mixed bag" because I referred to your ducks as "awesome".

Had I said instead about your hunt, "those are four nice ducks, why did you put those trash ducks in the picture", that would have been an opinion too. But in my mind it would have then been incumbent on me to say about my own, "here are three nice ducks I shot at Reelfoot, and some trash ducks I put in the picture for some reason".

"Awesome" and "mixed bag" not hypocritical.
"Trash ducks" and "mixed bag".....hypocrisy at the highest level.

Remember last year when Dr. Ed called my 4 drake canvasback "trash ducks"? I respected that opinion......lol. He never recanted and he liked this picture I put up as a Christmas card 4 years earlier......


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

My issue with Dabo's comments had more to do with how he reacted when the BIG opted in for a season in September. If I recall he was very happy they decided to play and 9 games doesn't matter because "who knows how many games any team will get to play this year". I put that in quotes but it may not be exact. He went on to say as long as they get the 4 best teams that's all that matters. Now he seems to be saying they shouldn't put OSU in because they are undeserving as opposed to A&M or Fla because they didn't play a full schedule. His standard for inclusion in the playoffs seems to have gone from one of the 4 best to most deserving. 
He also seems to think OSU has a big advantage because of their light schedule but doesn't acknowledge the down side of that is lack of cohesion with an all new secondary and other first time starters. 
Didn't Clemson just play their best game of the year in game 11? They didn't look worn down to me. 
I do kind of agree with him on Lawrence and the Heisman trophy voting though. He is Heisman worthy for sure but so are the other finalists.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

We will soon find out how good they are. I don't think the first two games will be very good but I could be wrong. 
Is Waddell back for AL?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone watching the Cotton Bowl? Not looking good for FL.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess Oklahoma is on the Gator's level after all.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

You mean Gators’ JV squad? After all the opt outs, etc. they were missing almost 1/2 the players that started against Alabama in the SEC championship, including their top 4 pass catchers. Name me any team that would look the same under those conditions. That’s the main thing I dislike about the playoff is that it’s diminished the importance of the bowl games and the opt outs have grown exponentially.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Nature of the beast, ‘bamacoachjeff - will go one of two ways: either these diminished bowl games disappear in the next five years or they get appropriated by an expanded CFB playoff of 16 or perhaps 32 teams. Or you could have a couple other less plausible options: 1) turn the bowl games over to G5 and watch them draw what the average women’s hoops team gets in attendance in 75,000 seat stadiums or 2) turn the bowl games into two-handed touch funsies and quash the opting outers...

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Did everyone note that FL only had three practices before the bowl game. The team went home for Christmas. I guess for a little more than the day. FL dismissed the bowl game as not important. And many of the stars opted out. Much of the blame lands on the shoulders of the HC and AD.
FL lost their last three games. AL I can understand but not the other two.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

bamajeff said:


> You mean Gators’ JV squad? After all the opt outs, etc. they were missing almost 1/2 the players that started against Alabama in the SEC championship, including their top 4 pass catchers. Name me any team that would look the same under those conditions.


Couldn’t have happened to a “nicer guy” in Dan Mullen.
I’d name Clempson....TL hadn’t had his top 3 receivers ALL year. Nobody is feeling sorry for Clemps. Remember 1 hand catching Justin Ross...and 2 5 star 6’3” sophomores Ngata and Ladson....and I don’t remember him ever tossing 3 bad picks in the first quarter like his fellow Heisman finalist. Don’t put me out to pasture with Dabo for just giving my opinion....😀🤔😉


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

I have no sympathy for the winner of the Eastern division of the SEC.
Happy to see them humiliated by a mediocre, by OK standards, OK team.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

jgsanders said:


> ....and I don’t remember him ever tossing 3 bad picks in the first quarter like his fellow Heisman finalist. Don’t put me out to pasture with Dabo for just giving my opinion....😀🤔😉


Now Jg, you didn't make any hypocritical statement in this post. So don't group yourself......

But I get what your saying........Trask hadn't completed passes to any of the receivers he played with last night.

But he hadn't completed any passes to the Oklahoma defensive backs that he WAS able to hit last night either! Gators👎


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Marvin S said:


> I have no sympathy for the winner of the Eastern division of the SEC.
> Happy to see them humiliated by a mediocre, by OK standards, OK team.


Well Marvin, after all these years you and I finally agree on something. We share a mutual hatred for the Gators. I'm getting a little choked just typing this.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Trask wasn’t going to win the Heisman anyway. So he didn’t care.
In the Orange Bowl coaches interview of Mack and Jimbo, the discussion was that the four team playoff makes the other bowls irrelevant to some/many. The playoff teams will have to expand to keep the players interested. 
I hope the expansion will help.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

jgsanders said:


> Couldn’t have happened to a “nicer guy” in Dan Mullen.
> I’d name Clempson....TL hadn’t had his top 3 receivers ALL year. Nobody is feeling sorry for Clemps. Remember 1 hand catching Justin Ross...and 2 5 star 6’3” sophomores Ngata and Ladson....and I don’t remember him ever tossing 3 bad picks in the first quarter like his fellow Heisman finalist. Don’t put me out to pasture with Dabo for just giving my opinion....😀🤔😉


I’m definitely no Mullen fan either. He’s showed his rear end a few times this year. All I’m saying is that when a team is down 10 starters, it’s definitely going to affect the product on the field. You think Clemson loses to Notre Dame in the regular season if Lawrence plays? I don’t. Now multiply that out to having 1/2 the team out. Don’t think coaching staff invested a lot in preparation either, and that’s on them. Teams assume the character of their coaches


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

One player can go down at any time. The next man has to step up. I think the ND loss belongs to Dabo. That game is a haze in my super senior mind. But ND did score some points? Like lots of points .I think the defense lost the game by allowing 47 points. Clemp scored 40 points which pretty close to their points in second game.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

bamajeff said:


> I’m definitely no Mullen fan either. He’s showed his rear end a few times this year. All I’m saying is that when a team is down 10 starters, it’s definitely going to affect the product on the field. You think Clemson loses to Notre Dame in the regular season if Lawrence plays? I don’t. Now multiply that out to having 1/2 the team out. Don’t think coaching staff invested a lot in preparation either, and that’s on them. Teams assume the character of their coaches


I hear you buddy. But again, what folks and national media weren’t talking about is that we actually were down half our team at ND. The media focused on Trevor. We had 3 defensive starters left by the end of the game and were down 4 at the start, plus the top 3 receivers, plus our QB. Our Freshman QB threw for 430 yards, 2tds and had no turnovers. Thank you Marvin, California, and the pac12 for ensuring our future at QB! 
Point is, we took a playoff team to Overtime at their place in that similar situation. Florida with a Heisman finalist QB still got their doors blown off by a perennial OU team that to my knowledge hadn’t been competitive against top tier playoff teams—no wins CFB playoff era for OU I believe. It shows me at least how far away Florida is away from being truly competitive at a high level. Just an opinion, but Florida is long ways away. Can’t defend them.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Tim Mc said:


> Well Marvin, after all these years you and I finally agree on something. We share a mutual hatred for the Gators. I'm getting a little choked just typing this.


I'm not belittling FL as much as those folks who claim their conference is so great while playing a couple of big games & many cupcakes.


jgsanders said:


> . Thank you Marvin, California, and the pac12 for ensuring our future at QB!
> Florida is away from being truly competitive at a high level.


We'll see how quick he hits the transfer portal. They all come with a lot of hype.  
FL is the top team in the Eastern conference of the SEC, are you saying the SEC
is inferior?


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

For my OSU friends and neighbors!!!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Gents, proud of of freshman #68, Will Boggs. I was roommates with his Father at Clemson. This is a pic of him running down the Hill with fellow freshman and 5 star QB DJ U from California. The dude that started at ND. He’s next in line at Clemson. Sorry Marvin!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Expand the playoff Wayne......?

Well it's clear that undefeated Coastal Carolina(lost to Liberty) didn’t deserve a shot.

BYU....won their bowl game.....but lost to Coastal a couple weeks back. Right? No shot deserved.

The game I look forward to today is Cincinnati and Georgia. To me, the result in this game could support.....or not....the case for expansion. I watched Cincinnati twice this season. Cincinnati looked good to me.....we'll see. Btw, I didn't watch Georgia after the switch to the Southern Cal qb that came over through the transfer portal....(sorry again Marvin)

The other game that impacts the discussion of expansion, in my view, is your aggies and UNC on Saturday night! If Jimbo thinks he should be IN, then he better WIN!

Two other things to look for today....imho. 1. If Alabama doesn't get after the ND qb the way Clemso did, then even if Alabama wins it shows they can't pressure, pursue and tackle Lawrence. 2. If ND pressures the Alabama qb at all but Alabama still wins, then Clemso will kill Jones.

I'm working today, but plan to watch a little Georgia v Cincinnati. Then I will watch the 1st half of Clemso and TOSU.....(maybe more Tim.....just depends)


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Can’t comment, prognosticate or fulminate on any of today’s proceedings, rose - working with ‘bamacoachjeff at this time on radical pre-analytics that could enable a heretofore all-but-invisible Crimson Tide linebacker with 2.15 tackles and a 0.04% coverage success in 11 games to become 2d team All-America. Now here’s where ‘bamacoachjeff and I are finetuning the pre-analytics - with invaluable help from the BBC’s holiday week Doctor Who marathon, it must be acknowledged. Yes, we’re doing filmroom adjustments that let us time-travel with ‘Bama DC Richard Dreyfus - sorry, *sorry* Bama DC Pete Golding - and presciently if not presently trying to put Dylan Moses in position to make at least one successful coverage play and one tackle less than 7.2 yards downfield - if we hit on that logarithm, ‘bamacoachjeff and me, end of story, count NC#18 in the Tide trophy case! Can’t say any more at the moment - being summoned by Dreyfus, er, Golding to see if we can collar-condition him and that errant and too often absent LB into transmitting and receiving defensive signals without twine and two tin cans. Small steps...

MG


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

roseberry said:


> Expand the playoff Wayne......?
> 
> Well it's clear that undefeated Coastal Carolina(lost to Liberty) didn’t deserve a shot.
> 
> ...


You'll be watching til the end, John. I bet ND scores against the Alabama defense and it's an entertaining game. Nobody can stop the Tide though. They are a juggernaut .


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Tim Mc said:


> Nobody can stop the Tide though. They are a juggernaut .


Tell me about it.......no seriously, tell me about it because i ain't watched them this year!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Who said bowl games didn't matter? Mississippi St and Tulsa came out and left out with a can open!

Did y'all see that one?


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

roseberry said:


> Tell me about it.......no seriously, tell me about it because i ain't watched them this year!


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm struggling using my phone with this new format on RTF.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

roseberry said:


> Who said bowl games didn't matter? Mississippi St and Tulsa came out and left out with a can open!
> 
> Did y'all see that one?


That was a bad scene. Great game but shame all that happened.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Who said bowl games didn't matter? Mississippi St and Tulsa came out and left out with a can open!
> 
> Did y'all see that one?


Saw the altercation, it's all over ESPN. 


Tim Mc said:


> That was a bad scene. Great game but shame all that happened.


Sorta like my favorite OSU coach, Woody Hayes, snapping when the Clempson player taunted him.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Strange Rose. Why haven't you watched AL? Did I forget something??


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Strange Rose. Why haven't you watched AL? Did I forget something??


Now Wayne........let's not get that going again! How'd you miss it?


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Marvin S said:


> Saw the altercation, it's all over ESPN.
> 
> Sorta like my favorite OSU coach, Woody Hayes, snapping when the Clempson player taunted him.


I don't think Woody got taunted but he definitely snapped.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Cincinnati loses its first game of the season(but as close to a tie as you could possibly get) to 2 loss, sec east runner-up Georgia. I guess that's at least +2 for the committee.

I don't think either team looked competitive to Clemso.......but if it had been an 8 team playoff it woulda been good to watch......


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Have the 2% milk cartons with “Missing” Moses picture on ‘em been distributed yet, ‘bamacoachjeff?


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

The Tide is just amazing. Mac Jones really knows how to distribute the ball too.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Surprise AL won.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

The score i saw indicated that Notre Dame wasn't too much better against Alabama than against Clemso.

Putting ND in appears a -1 for the committee.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Putting ND in appears a -1 for the committee.


Dunno, rose. ylan Moses - used to go by another name but no D in ylan this year - singlehandedly tried his worst tonight to give the committee their cred back.

I can see Goldilocks salivating like a firehose in nine days when he looks across the line of scrimmage and sees #32 getting his coverage reads. Awful barely begins to hint at how bad he is 97.6% of the time.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

ylan.....that is classic mg......though I didn't watch him, a buddy told me in the sec champ game that he was at least grabbing an opponent's jersey for pi when he's beat! He prolly just dont want to get injured uhhhhhhhhhgain!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Cincinnati loses its first game of the season(but as close to a tie as you could possibly get) to 2 loss, sec east runner-up Georgia. I guess that's at least +2 for the committee.
> 
> I don't think either team looked competitive to Clemso.......but if it had been an 8 team playoff it woulda been good to watch......





roseberry said:


> The score i saw indicated that Notre Dame wasn't too much better against Alabama than against Clemso.
> 
> Putting ND in appears a -1 for the committee.


One of the really neat things about college sports is the little guy that Steps Up & slaps the big guy up side the head.
What i saw in the little bit I watched was a really good argument for a 16 team playoff. Eliminate the committee. If 
there are a lot of teams maybe the mackerel snappers can find a team they can beat.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

If Justin Fields' spleen is not ruptured or his liver lacerated, he is lucky.

They better cat scan/mri that young man at halftime!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Clemps just got outplayed and out coached. Congrats to OSU! You guys are the better team!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Tim Mc said:


> You'll be watching til the end, John.


Can I go to bed yet Tim?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

It ain't over jg.......3 td's can happen fast!

See ther 9 plays 80 yards 3 min.......don't give up.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

roseberry said:


> Can I go to bed yet Tim?


Sweet dreams, John.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

jgsanders said:


> Clemps just got outplayed and out coached. Congrats to OSU! You guys are the better team!


Thanks JG. I have a feeling this will be a great rivalry for many years to come.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't see that coming. Great win OSU.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats, Tim - now can we Gumps get you to contact your fellow Ohioan Trey Depriest about reclaiming a game of eligibility next week to cover ‘Bama’s glaring crater at linebacker? (Yes, even ol’ Trey would be an upgrade over ylan Moses - at least he was slow-footed by DNA, not conscientious effort or lack thereof.) Otherwise, I’m naysaying with the best of ‘em (rose) on the Tide’s chances in the NCG and we’re back to 2014 all over again.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

WOW, Wayne you didn’t see that coming? WOW, me neither.......and I am a Swami? Yesterday's peas, greens and jowl musta crossed my signals up?

IMHO, that's another +1 for the committee. By putting the "#11" team in America into the mix the committee made themselves look pretty smart?

Yesterday Tim used "amazing" and "juggernaut" to describe Alabama's team. I don't know if they is or they aint? But what I do know is, if "amazing and juggernaut" are the baseline adjectives here, what the hell kind of words do I gotta come up with to describe them TOSU EQUALITY's? Bro, I ain't got none fit!

JG, good sportsmanship on the post, good on you! But you could have earned a spot on the next Dr Pepper commercial about jinxing a team for the post you made about that Florida qb in his bowl. Which finalist layed the biggest egg........idk?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I have to cogitate about crackers posts. At my age it sometimes doesn't seem worth the effort. But I finally got the yland comment.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Clemps just got outplayed and out coached. Congrats to OSU! You guys are the better team!


I want to hear about the superiority of ACC FB, the coach that provides the other team with BB
material. Some fairly brilliant stuff going on.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Herman fired? WOW!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

And Sark to replace Herman. Double WOW!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

And Herman already bruited to replace Sark as OC in Tuscaloosa as newest enrollee in the Saban Roll Tide RR & R (Reputation Restoration & Rehabilitation) Academy Funded by Prior Employers. In this case Herman’s $15M+ teasipper buyout. Think they’re still paying Charlie Strong to “analyze” at ‘Bama as well.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Tim Mc said:


> Thanks JG. I have a feeling this will be a great rivalry for many years to come.


Yes sir, but don’t give me any credit now, as I truly don’t deserve it....it’s actually really easy to be humble when the other team is so much better that their cheerleaders are better, the otherteam’s bus driver is better, their ball boy is better....can’t point to single area we were better. Sometimes you just gotta shake the Man’s hand and say “really well done, you kicked our butt!” 😉


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Rumored that Sark turned Texas down. Reported by David Pollack, whoever he is. Some say Sark to take over AL after Saban retires. How would that go over in T.town?
I thought that job was going to Dabo.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> I'm belittling those folks who claim their conference is so great while playing a couple of big games & many cupcakes.


Well Marvin an unranked SEC east team beat a ranked ACC team today(Kentucky v NCState)

Also, an unranked SEC west team beat a top 10 Big 10 team today.(Ol' Miss v Indiana)

Don't you think the SEC is looking pretty good?









Bowl Record by Conference for 2020-21 College Football Season


Conference Bowl Records 2020 With the 2020-21 college football bowl season upon us, we can finally let the conference bowl rivalries begin again. Following what




www.fanduel.com


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Well Marvin an unranked SEC east team beat a ranked ACC team today(Kentucky v NCState)
> 
> Also, an unranked SEC west team beat a top 10 Big 10 team today.(Ol' Miss v Indiana)
> 
> ...


I would say it makes a 16 team playoff more attractive.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> I would say it makes a 16 team playoff more attractive.


Since the Ducks just got walloped by Iowa State and Pac12 is 0-2 to complete the bowl season..........you better make that a 32 team playoff.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Since the Ducks just got walloped by Iowa State and Pac12 is 0-2 to complete the bowl season..........you better make that a 32 team playoff.


The Ducks, like AL a few years back, backed into representing the PAC-12. 

So what do think of the Sark hiring?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

What a win. I was really nervous. Move the chain Achane saved the day. A true freshman headed to a construction job out of HS until we offered him.
We were short our best CB and one of our best LB. Spiller looked hurt and wasn’t himself. I think he still got a 1,000 yds for season.
Take that Committee.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Since the Ducks just got walloped by Iowa State and Pac12 is 0-2 to complete the bowl season..........you better make that a 32 team playoff.


Better make that a 132-team playoff to ensure - last and least - that Marv’s shining avatar Chip Kelly has a place at the table.

There was a peep of a rumor yesterday that the Shorties in Austin might be pursuing “Kelly” as their new coach. I thought in true bungling overkill teasipper fashion that they might be going for a twofer, “Kellys” as in Chipper and Brian of ND as co-head coaches to restore the program to its occasional glory.

Sark got his work and meeting schedule cut out for him out there - plus, history so far is agin’ him as it’s been fool’s gold in Marv’s argot trying to replicate Saban’s success hiring his protégés and rehabbed functionaries.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne, I only saw the first quarter.....my granddaughter was "spending the night with granddad"! But the score was pretty close, ND beat UNC by two td's as well earlier. I was looking for a "blowout" to support our positions that TAMU shoulda made the playoff. That said, a win is a win! Congrats!


Marvin, The Sarkisian hire?

Number one, my first thought was I hope he doesn't take Camar Wheaton back to Texas.

Number two, Alabama wouldn't know how to prepare for a final if one or two of the coordinators/assistants weren't stealing files, playbooks, pictures of recruiting boards, etc. to take to some new team.

Number three, my knock on Herman, if anyone here remembers my commentary here, was that he could never win "the one he needed" at Houston. Can Steve Sarkisian win a "big one" when he "needs it" against an oponent that has better personnel and great coaches........we'll know in 8 days.(but he went 3 and out 8 times to start a second half with a nice lead to lose bama's #18....didn't he).

Number four, he has a great record with great quarterbacks and maybe he helped them when he was out west and down here. But his cast of skill people the last two years is likely unduplicatable(is that a word). As an example, Mr. Hugh once told me, "when I had Itch and when i had Man, people thought I was the best dog trainer in the world......not so much lately...."(wry smile for effect). He's not going to have Waddle, Smitty, Metchie, Najee or even a Jones in years 1, 2, 3,.......I wont say four because the sippers don't give a guy 4!

But I think he's gonna get his ass beat in 8 days........who do i pull for is my big question. Will it be "the justice marchers" or the "equalitarians"? I think it's a push.

I may write a book on this subject.......oh wait.....i just did!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

5 potential hires to fill Alabama's offensive coordinator position


With the news of Alabama offensive coordinator Steve Sarkisian accepting the head coaching job at Texas, the Crimson Tide carousel of assistant coaches continues to spin. Sarkisian and defensive co…




rolltidewire.usatoday.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, your “push” might go toward the home team if the justice marchers become the Dept. of Justice Marchers led by ‘Bama alum and out-Tubbied and outgoing US Senator Doug Jones as new AG - I know EdA would want you to take that into consideration before the swami makes his NCG asseveration!

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Wayne, I only saw the first quarter.....my granddaughter was "spending the night with granddad"! But the score was pretty close, ND beat UNC by two td's as well earlier. I was looking for a "blowout" to support our positions that TAMU shoulda made the playoff. That said, a win is a win! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Marvin, The Sarkisian hire?
> ...


I witnessed a lot of that in the dog & working world. It is very hard to sustain success.
Thanks for the breakdown.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345166758840303616


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345166758840303616


Sound like Marv been coachin’ Coach up at kvetchin’ coachin’, rose.

Meanwhile, some inside nincompoop be pluggin’ Sumlin as new OC - now while I may resemble that remark, I ain’t inside enough to be that much of a nincompoop -

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Better make that a 132-team playoff to ensure - last and least - that Marv’s shining avatar Chip Kelly has a place at the table.
> MG


I make no claim to be a FB person but have been around a few sports enough to recognize 
when a coach is improving a program. I will welcome the day you have to eat those words.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> I will welcome the day you have to eat those words.


Marvin is looking forward.....to looking back. So let's look back.......

Did I read that Christian McCaffery(little number 5) became only the eighth running back in the history of "the retirement Sunday league" to rush for 2,000 yards yesterday?

NOPE.......


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Real National Champions 2,020 - Connecticut........per the NYT anyways......









The College Football Champion Not in the Title Game (Published 2021)


The University of Connecticut led the way in shutting down its program in deference to coronavirus precautions. Most of the Huskies’ peers lacked the courage to do the same.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, thx for leaving the editorial comment to me on that cockamamie piece of diarrheac bullsh*t - read it this morning and considering the sources, decided to let the BOVID scatologist who ginned it up and the Undisputed Worst P5 Football Coach Ever (Edsel) who ate it up seeing himself declared such a humanitarian and leader manure the field with their own merit - and asininity.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Rudy and I got into the ducks this morning: three widgeon and one gadwall. No trash ducks.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Rudy looks like he's ready to pull his gun


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Rated NC-17


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome hunt Wayne! Very impressive, good on you and Rudy!

MG, the next time I am tempted to use bulls#!t twice in one paragraph I will be pleased to have Bovid Scatologist in my thesauracle quiver. Epic rant you posted bro, enjoyed it!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Is this a new way to spread Covid 19....


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Gonna be tough rooting against Davante on Monday night .


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Tim, you are right, Smith seems a nice young man.....anyone who's hometown of Tigah fans support him so well must be a nice young man. Congrats to Devonta and all the finalists.

Jake Peetz......what you thinkin' Jacob?









Peetz, mentored by Brady, joins LSU as new OC


LSU has hired Jake Peetz, who worked under former Tigers assistant Joe Brady with the Carolina Panthers, as its new offensive coordinator.




www.espn.com


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats to Devonta on winning Heisman.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

AL is favored by only 7.5 points. So maybe it will be a good game.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> AL is favored by only 7.5 points. So maybe it will be a good game.


FAVORED? BY 7.5 POINTS?

Who in Las Vegas failed to watch the TOSU v Clemso game? 

MG, is there anyone on the Alabama efense that can tackle Trey Sermon? Not ylan Moses, right? Can they cover Fields' passes or his running?

IDK?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, poor ylan this week ashed off to his Instagram what amounte to an NFL career suicie note that efied isbelief with a launry list of all that's gone wrong for him in spearheaing the Tie's efense this season. Very ispirting and emoralizing. We are now working esperately with 'Bama efensive coorinator Richard reyfus to transplant a more efine fiel of vision for poor ylan before it's too late. What looks to be a simple act of snaring a bacon habanero tortilla chip from mi-air is quick-raw etermination in how best to ynamite a tOSU play. Here my 13-year-ol fiel trial retiree emonstrates (while also empathizing with ylan in both having seen better ays) - and as you know a Saban scheme without a stalwart insie backer is a efense that isappears in those crucial o-or-ie moments. In short, I think ylan's got one series, two tops to show up or it's Jaylen Moody reporting for All-America duty.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, I too read the instagram post. All ylan can do after that is post is if that Olave kid lines up in the slot......grab his shirt.......like my buddy who watches the team says he can still manage. But your post here was esigne to elight and very roll to boot!

But hey, you've communicated it better. I have been dropping a letter all year and not one inquiry about it?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> MG, I too read the instagram post. All ylan can do after that is post is if that Olave kid lines up in the slot......grab his shirt.......like my buddy who watches the team says he can still manage. But your post here was esigne to elight and very roll to boot!
> 
> But hey, you've communicated it better. I have been dropping a letter all year and not one inquiry about it?


Thought to be normal for SEC fans


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I predict AL will win and cover the spread (8.5) and yland will make three tackles.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I predict AL will win and cover the spread (8.5) and yland will make three tackles.


Wayne, rose and I have skull sessioned and duly acknowledge that we Gumps are very happy to have your support - even though we can help but feel you've thrown in and gone all in with 'Bama with a show of family support for persuading Saban to hire your cousin Houston - Houston Nutt - to succeed Sark next year as offensive coordinator! Houston - Houston Nutt - has long been an honorary Gump in demeanor and carriage, and you really never know with Saban - but we'll get around to that tomorrow after we get through with that bidness this evening.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne, you are wrong.....8.5.....get on that equality team bettors!

Good luck to TOSU and Tim!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

John, OSU will get a participation trophy. That's equality, right.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

roseberry said:


> View attachment 85450
> Wayne, you are wrong.....8.5.....get on that equality team bettors!
> 
> Good luck to TOSU and Tim!


Good luck to you too John and MG. This is gonna be an epic game. 
Go Bucks!!!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> (N)ext time I am tempted to use bulls#!t twice in one paragraph I will be pleased to have Bovid Scatologist in my thesauracle quiver. Epic rant you posted bro, enjoyed it!


rose, my pregame NC ritual is not reading any pregame propaganda a/k/a "rat poison" per Saban. But I cannae let the hours near for kickoff without pointing out to you, Tim, Our jg, Marv the ore-rator, Our Good Man and Homie Eric Johnson, last but not least Jacob of Red Stick, and numerous other rtf'ers who pledge allegiance to our obsession *this little piece of tripe, er, sorry, Communist gimcrackery*. You'll be lucky to get beyond the first sentence without a good projectile vomit - especially if you happen to believe in the coin toss of equality and "unpaid exploited workers."

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow MG, i hat college football now. Plus I'm glad Coach Bryant never called me so that he could have exploited me as a tide player. I would have likely said yes.....then I would hate him today like all his former players do. 

Who plays college foofball that wishes not to anyway,?


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

You're right MG, that made me sick to read.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Tim, tough luck, covid on front dline and the Sermon injury hurt the bucks tonight.

Wayne, I owe you an apology......you were correct.......I was wrong.

Mg, i shoulda watched these boys before tonight......Mac Jones was amazing.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Aggies finished 4 in AP final poll ahead of ND. I think this confirms........
Did yland make three or more tackles?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like ylan is credited with 2 solo.....4 assists Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Like in horse shoes and hand grenades yland was close enough to three.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

roseberry said:


> Tim, tough luck, covid on front dline and the Sermon injury hurt the bucks tonight.
> 
> Wayne, I owe you an apology......you were correct.......I was wrong.
> 
> Mg, i shoulda watched these boys before tonight......Mac Jones was amazing.


Covid and Sermon certainly didn't help but I don't think it made a difference as to who was gonna win. Perhaps it would have been more competitive and more fun to watch .
I didn't think going into this year that OSU was gonna have enough to win it all so achieving what they did was a bonus. Last year was the team that could have done it but they couldn't get over the hump.
Congrats to Bama they were like a well oiled machine with superior parts and in perfect rhythm. It would have been much more fun to watch them if they hadn't been laying the wood to my team though!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Allst I know is these here passing game participants was just saying that Mac Jones throws such feathery spirals that they would come down with the ball full stop every time on the fly pattern.










Best tennis player QB ‘Bama’s ever had - and big money ahead for Mac and his spin game in the NFL.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Congrats to Bama! Best team won it all. 
Yes, I think Jones could do well in the nfl. Hopefully a team with some parts in place already can snag him—maybe Dallas or Indy?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Tim, I mentioned covid and Sermon, but i neglected to mention that it was apparent to me Fields' injuries were still nagging. He was not the same as in the Clemso game at all.(best i ever seen him play) He never looked "95%".

I don't watch nfl so I can't say how jones may do there and last night was first full game i watched(saw highlights of earlier games) But I thought jones was/shoulda been plsyer of the game. He completed 80 % of throws(several deep), had almost 500 yards and 5 td's......but lost a sack/fumble. He also had two rushes that were for first downs. Taking nothing away from Smith aho was lights out.......Jones was on with DeVonta and without.

I liked what Tebow said post game, "his passes all season are as consistent as hand offs."


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

I watch both some. I think Jones worth a try. It's hard to evaluate someone with so 
many weapons vs the guy who has to innovate to be competitive. Yes he should 
have been POG, he did not shut down when Smith left with injury.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

And since the last two articles MG and I posted were so depressing and sick.......









Why is Nick Saban smiling? The answer goes beyond him leading Bama to another title


Amid this most unpredictable, unsettling and unnerving of college football's 151 seasons, Nick Saban has seemed to enjoy this one the most. Sure, it's easy to say when you're national champs (again), but the appreciation runs deeper for the Alabama coach.




www.espn.com


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Not many backs shake of this hit, Harris is a freaking tank.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

How did he make the catch on that play Tim?

I was surprised by one thing I heard last night on the broadcast, Alabama's kicker was perfect in fg's and pat's for the season. What? I guess since the season is over it's not a jinx but, a tide kicker 100%.....on the season? CRAZY!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Urban Meyer to Jacksonville Jaguars. Trevor or Justin? Is the hire a winner or a bust? Lots of picks and cap space. Cracker??? Tim??


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Urban Meyer to Jacksonville Jaguars. Trevor or Justin? Is the hire a winner or a bust? * Lots of picks and cap space. Cracker??? Tim??*


jg, you asking if me & Tebow wantin’ some o’ that cap money to come out of retirement and join Urban’s budding NFL comedy of errors? Maybe we can reunite him with Aaron Hernandez, too - oops, hold our juice (and Teebs’ St. James Bible) on that one. If Hernandez ain’t comin’ back, a call to Art Schlichter or Maurice Claret, what with Urby’s tOSU ties, is sure to help stock his roster with the character(s) and the leniency enablement Meyer is renowned for...

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Bust.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Good news for our young neighbor to our south and east MG.......and JG too!









Clemson's Ross to return after missing all of '20


Clemson wide receiver Justyn Ross announced he will return for the 2021 season after missing all of 2020 with a spinal condition.




www.espn.com


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Aggies are having several seniors returning. One excellent LB and CB. They had good single seasons but are trying to improve their NFL draft prospects. And one good WR who was injured all this season. There are a few others but these three are the biggest.
Jimbo said the life expectancy of a team is only one year. So, we're reloading.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Spillover from NC cornucopia continues, rose - my intel is Saban asked for and got clemency for *Joe the ‘Bama-bred tradewinds route runner* - 

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

HC and several assistant at Tenn fired. Fulmar was AD and he resigned. Chancellor and President of UT said Fulmar was essentially innocent of all the bad things. They went on to praise the virtues of Fulmar.
I don't remember Fulmar that way. I remember the jokes about the Fulmar Cup.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Tenn has a history of questionable NCAA issues. Phil Fulmar was the start of it and his name was mud in Alabama. Refused to come to SEC media days one year because he "felt threatened."


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Just an abundance of schadenfreude over this miasma of Fulmer finagling though you can never experience too much schadenfreude when it comes to UcheaT especially with regard to the Krispy Kreme Doughboy. Although *this is a helpful attempt in further traducing him* - the real clincher, apropos Eric’s more serious-minded post below, is that Smokey the UcheaT mascot has entered the transfer portal, and not just any transfer portal, but the SPCA’s transfer portal...

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Tennessee is a sad mess.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Tennessee is a sad mess.


Couldn't happen to a nicer bunch, rose - well, you know and I know it could, actually, and that would be All Bran. But in this case it could happen "better" to both of 'em. UcheaT hires Moo-lzahn to a three-year contract on the Cowpatties' dime, meaning they pay him like $25K a year while All Bran has to keep ponying the rest, that being the $21M they still owe him. Worked beautifully for Saban when Butch Jones came aboard as head intern at $45K annually for three years while the Toxville institution was paying the former Botch approximately $15M on the buyout of his original contract. Restart the Gus Bus in all its sputtering fecklessness saddles UcheaT with a crap coach to doom them even further and gives All Bran a satisfying ROI of having gotten rid of him in the first place.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, Alls I know is......ToTo is not in Knoxville anymore!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Tennessee is a sad mess.


Has been since Peyton's Love chronicles


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

mjh345 said:


> Has been since Peyton's Love chronicles


Totally unrelated - unless HGH doubles as a time-release truth serum for Mr. Big Haid all these years later...


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Not college football BUT, rest in peace Hammer, #44!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Even thevtide is on the Bernie meme......


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

cousin jg has conjured up Bernie and Dabo in topwater repose - and buoyancy like The Bear - at All Bran With A Lake. Contemplating the socialism for equal distribution of 5-star recruits leveling the playing field...


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I see that yland Moses has declared early for the NFL draft. Any projections as to when or if he will be selected?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne I don't know anything about the nfl, but I attach a game by game analysis of his play(less the tosu game) for your review.

The observations seems to support MG's and "my buddy's" observations of his 2020 play. 

He will not be a first rounder imo.......but if I was a gm at the "retirement league" this is my order tide players should be selected......

1 Waddle(if my old buddy Dr Lyle says leg is good), is the best player in football
2 Smith
3 The center(again based on Dr Lyle), forgot his name? Dickerson?
4 Barrimore(sp), based on his 4th down play against TOSU alone
5 Jones, I only saw NC game but his stats say he played as well all year.....how is any qb judged to be better(with the possible exception of Lawrence)
6 Harris, the "wait on it" catch and td in the NC game was amazing, they say he caught balls that well all year....and they say he jumped over Bernie about 7 times too

I was never super impressed by Surtain so he musta improved last season

Gotta be better linebackers somewhere than Moses


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I was just teasing about yland. The Bernie thing has really caught on.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I was just teasing about yland. The Bernie thing has really caught on.


ylan ain't really up to "just teasing" - 'Bama signed him when he was like in the 7th grade and now pretty much his career has come to an end. Or maybe if he lasts a year on a practice squad somewhere, as an undrafted free agent, the beginning of the end. Can't criticize him for playing hurt or not making the right call on defense time after time, can only thank him for helping win a couple of national championships.

On the other hand, there's my man Kenny "Egregiously Undressed Mini-Hail Mary Victim" King of America's Postseason Self-destruction Team(TM), the Green Bay Packers. What a laugh, year after year after year.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Rose, did you hear about the Reelfoot lake shootings? Daggum world has gone crazy!! It’s a shame!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

jgsanders said:


> Rose, did you hear about the Reelfoot lake shootings? Daggum world has gone crazy!! It’s a shame!!


Yes, it's a tragic event. Lots of rumors out there, I have spoken with folks in the area. No one there can believe it, all are in shock.


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

roseberry said:


> Yes, it's a tragic event. Lots of rumors out there, I have spoken with folks in the area. No one there can believe it, all are in shock.


this is a good podcast the puts to rest many of the rumors



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=149856606950674&id=907291309290215


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Today is NSD I think Aggies will pickup several quality players.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Today is NSD I think Aggies will pickup several quality players.


Wayne, is Cousin Houston Nutt still funneling you inside information on SEC recruiting? Gotta admit, when you made a lament for the Fulmer Cup recently, I was reading between the tea leaves that Cousin Houston Nutt was getting back into the SEC as head coach at UcheaT. Cousin Houston may still get hisself and the Nutt family another chance after all the former Saban assistants have cycled through - including Jimbo!

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Good luck Wayne and aggies! The rich getting richer!(even though Saban is too old, coaches leave every year andvthe dynasty is over)

Wheaton signs with tide!









National Signing Day 2021: Alabama inks highest-rated college football recruiting class of all-time


Nick Saban has done it once again as he and the Crimson Tide have finalized a recruiting class for the ages




www.cbssports.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, pretend Saban's trying to sell Marv a majority share here in his 5-Star Crimson Tide Matchless Gold Mine:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355626640299204611
MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, I am not getting on Marv, he came in and gave just a wee little bit of love to bama 3 star recently. You know, the 3 star with the greatest numbers/statistics in recorded history of quarterback play. You know, the one they say is gonna be 4th qb taken in the retirement league draft. Common game manager, 3 star, tennis player......what's his name?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

One good pickup so far. LJ Johnson, no. 4 RB in US. Couple more to go.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Terrion Arnold says Roll Tide!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

He's too old.......it's over!

Quote from 8 months ago follows...........

RTF - Retriever Training Forum
Cracker, I was browsing the 2021 recruiting rankings on 24/7 sports today. Lots of big names in the top 10. I hear _Saban_ has email now. Much to my surprise, Bama was 43rd I believe with only 5 commits? Any concern there? What’s up with that? Gents, we are playing CFB this fall!

548
49K
[IMG alt="jgsanders"]https://www.retrievertraining.net/d3/avatars/s/66/66761.jpg?1602743283[/IMG] jgsanders posted 8 mo ago


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> rose, pretend Saban's trying to sell Marv a majority share here in his 5-Star Crimson Tide Matchless Gold Mine:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355626640299204611
> MG





roseberry said:


> MG, I am not getting on Marv, he came in and gave just a wee little bit of love to bama 3 star recently. You know, the 3 star with the greatest numbers/statistics in recorded history of quarterback play. You know, the one they say is gonna be 4th qb taken in the retirement league draft. Common game manager, 3 star, tennis player......what's his name?


I can't hear the Saban message. My working career was around a lot of noise. 
I don't get a newspaper except on Sunday. the Husky BB team is 2-8 in the
PAC-12, we're on a good citizen kick in the Athletic Department. It's not worth
the watch or the time to keep up. Husky recruiting is ?????????????.

So I'll just follow you experts & provide a pin for your balloon when you leave the
opening & get too full of your selves. Terry Baker & Woody Hayes regards .


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Terry Baker?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Terry Baker?


Heisman Trophy Winner from OregonSU. 
Graduated with honors in Mechanical Engineering in 4 years. 
12 letters in FB, BB & Baseball all on winning NCAA Champ
caliber teams.
Now a patent attorney in Portlandia! 
Ultimate Student Athlete!
Google him for verification


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Terry Baker?


Think Marv meant Joe Bellino!

On that good citizen kick in the Huskies' athletic department, rose would counter with *a teen angel epistle* from Saban and 'Bama's most recent signing, Keep Calm and Carry On Terrion.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Dang Terry is my age. No wonder I didn't recall him.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Aggies took six of top ten HS football players in Texas. TU took one.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Another player added last night(JUCO with 4 years eligibility). Aggies recruiting class now ranked 3rd behind AL and OSU. Another potential player in the wings. But there isn't any way to move up any more. AL is too far ahead. Congrats to AL, again.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

How much trouble is LSU in? Similar issues that Baylor had?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

roseberry said:


> What team am I worried about? LSU......but not for onfield reasons. It sounds very bad down there.


3 months ago wayne......very bad down there.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

The trouble may push some young players away from LSU. Hasn't happened so far as LSU is ranked 5th in recruiting.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> How much trouble is LSU in? Similar issues that Baylor had?


Speaking of trouble, *Dumbo has come in for a landing again*, rose - and I have to think, as for what his new gig might, er, entail, that he’s also eminently qualified to head up Opp’s annual Rattlesnake Rodeo...

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Who is Dumbo?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne, let’s just say he’s somebody who set ‘Bama’s program back at least as far as Sherman the Accountant and his successor at ‘Bama, Fraudchione, set back the Ags - click on the link above (previous post) for more. Had a little bit of Mike Price salaciousness (“It’s rolling, baby it’s rolling!”) with Destiny thrown in for good measure, too, ol’ Dumbo did -

MG


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Your riddles are way to vague for people who communicate with dogs on a first choice basis.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Eric Johnson said:


> Your riddles are way to vague for people who communicate with dogs on a first choice basis.


😀😀😀😀😀


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, the Opp job is a good one!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> Your riddles are way to vague for people who communicate with dogs on a first choice basis.


Am I inferring it would take a Foxgrove Toller to ‘splain it to you, Eric? And, er, semaph-*ores* for Our Marv?

rose, never heard Dumbo called “Coach Clap” as a double entendre for his indiscretions off and on the field ‘til now...

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

roseberry said:


> MG, Alls I know is......ToTo is not in Knoxville anymore!


Lookin' like I had my Swami hat(looks a great deal like a dunce cap) on that day!









Former Tennessee star Henry To'o To'o projected to land with Alabama


...




247sports.com





⁷


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I sure hope that we can have a close to normal 2021 football year. I like to get reports on spring practice and see the spring practice game reports.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Lookin' like I had my Swami hat (looks a great deal like a dunce cap) on that day!












Swami and I got this harmonic convergence thing goin', rose - couple weeks ago I announced elsewhere that UcheaT had hired as new head football coach Junior Samples Jr. - a/k/a Josh the Hoople or Heupel

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> And, er, semaph-*ores* for Our Marv?
> MG


Speaking of ore - is it time to get into LI?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Derrick Henry Was Asked How Much He Got Paid By Alabama


Derrick Henry was truly one of the most dominant forces we've ever seen at Alabama. During his final season with the Crimson Tide, the star tailback ran for




thespun.com


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh no....not Ty Simpson too?









5-star QB Ty Simpson commits to Alabama live on CBS Sports HQ


One of the nation's top QB's will announce his decision Friday on CBS Sports HQ.




247sports.com


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

She was/is a walk on, like my guy Hunter Renfrow. Haha! 
Alabama recruiting is on fire, no doubt. 
I’ve been working on a winter 4x4 project in the garage.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Without a salary cap recruiting is easier


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Without a salary cap recruiting is easier


That’s one way of looking at it - and speaking for rtf’s little CFB realm, we’re mighty happy you’re back here offering such insight.

Another “supremo-specific” ‘Bama bon mot comes from a lawyer-turned-head coach and coaching scion Derek Dooley, who said of Nick Saban ever desiring to return to the NFL: Why would he? He got one first-round draft choice in the NFL. At Alabama, he gets 25 every year...

Dooley was a Saban assistant with the Dolphins, and 10 years ago as head coach at Tennessee famously exaggerated if only a little: “They draft, we recruit. And they get the first 25 picks of the draft."

But that’s all Tide under the bridge by now - glad you’re back and possibly commenting on aTm making the CFB playoff next year if Jimbo’s got a QB he can coach up -

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Texas QBs deciding to come to Clemandson. A Texas QB who won a state title over Quinn Whoever who is committed to THE OSU as the #1 ranked QB in the rankings? Yes please. I’m sure Dabo is a poor evaluator of talent? Resembles Trevor L a bit. Of course the DJ U era starts now in Tiger town and continues for the next 2 years. Future is ok here....


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Who is Dumbo?


Wayne - and Dr. EdA, and rose and Eric, and even Our jg - we can all strike a note of comity in wishing Bebes Stallings a happy 86th birthday. All of us ‘Bama and aTm homers for obvious reasons - jg for Gene Stallings as guru and mentor to “Coach Karen” a/k/a Dabo who just might replace St. Nick Saban in Tuscaloosa, just as, alas, Dumbo (Mike Dubose) did when he (cringe) followed Coach Stallings at ‘Bama

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

TAMU signed a top qb too. Ranked 9th player in Texas. Jimbo will coach him up to 1. I'm not impressed with top ranked qb going to OSU.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Wayne - and Dr. EdA, and rose and Eric, and even Our jg - we can all strike a note of comity in wishing Bebes Stallings a happy 86th birthday. All of us ‘Bama and aTm homers for obvious reasons - jg for Gene Stallings as guru and mentor to “Coach Karen” a/k/a Dabo who just might replace St. Nick Saban in Tuscaloosa, just as, alas, Dumbo (Mike Dubose) did when he (cringe) followed Coach Stallings at ‘Bama
> 
> MG


Stallings is a great man, one of the Bear’s Junction Boys. His devotion to his son with Down’s Syndrome was inspiring. Around here he is probably remembered most by his 14 years as an assistant coach for the Cowboys, his 7 year stint as HC at TAMU notwithstanding.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Fun article......









Ranking college football's 25 best facilities in 2021


.




247sports.com


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

In 1991/92 when i was a scant 29(and 190 pounds on Coaches right our left) and the area gm of a wireless telecom company in Sweet Home, I risked my career and spent a full 25% of our annual ad budget on a sponsorship of Alabama Football and its broadcasts.

Coach Stallings did radio and newspaper ads, billboards holding his cellular phone(equipment and service provided as part of the deal of course) and i was interviewed in pregame broadcasts by the new guys, Eli Gold and Tom Roberts, extolling the virtues of wireless and radio while in two dove fields and one duck blind.

Now all I have to show for it is this way back pic and a few fully vested 401k bucks since Coach came through and won the first ever SEC championship game at Legion Field and the '92 natty and I got to keep my job!(pic is from preseason scrimmage president's box Bryant Denny, John Mark was running around there that day)


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes to Gene Stallings! Big big thumbs up here. Never met him, but reminds me of Danny Ford. Dabo credits him for helping him become the person/man he is. Clemsndson owes a huge debt to the men of AL football. No doubt!!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

I was bawlin’ like a ‘Bama baby about it at the time, an 11-year-old having just seen the Tide lose to aTm in the ‘67 Cotton Bowl. But one of the transformative and indelible moments for me was Coach Bryant coming from the far sideline when the game ended to help the aTm players give Coach Stallings a victory ride on their shoulders as was tradition at the time. I think he (Coach Stallings) wasn’t a whole lot older than tyro wireless mogul rose in the tres cool photo you posted - and looking like the king for life of College Station... And all those years later, the only one of Bear’s Boys to win a NC (Danny Ford and yeah, Bruce Arians semi-notwithstanding)

MG


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

I haven't followed the story closely but it appears that LSU has etouffee all over their faces. Les Miles is fired from Kansas for actions he took at LSU. Must be really nasty to have voided the "not while I was here" rules. Most of the time moving to a new job wipes the old slate clean.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Thinking Le Smiles’ 3-18 record at KU eased the way for him to fall on his rubber sword - then the next day after the Mad Hatter was put on leave and fired, the man who hired him, AD Jeff Long, got sent packing. Long was also the ace prognosticator who picked Bert Bulimia as Head Sooie Pig when he (Long) was Arky AD. The fun’s just begun at LSU - we may not hear from Our rtf CFB Thread Founder Jacob til the new millennium by which time Elon Musk will have established field trials on Mars...

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

crackerd said:


> - we may not hear from Our rtf CFB Thread Founder Jacob til the new millennium by which time Elon Musk will have established field trials on Mars...
> 
> MG


Swami says.......ummmmmmmm......Jacob will found and participate in next season's discussion.

Now that Mamma passed I may try to get in and freshen up an old watershy bitch for the Inaugural Red Planet Licensed Trial. Dusty dry lake beds may help!

Mg, something else of sporting interest I remembered about the pic I posted......the young lady to Coach's left was my "public relations and events director". She moved to B'ham with hubby's transfer but was Stan Kasten's personal assistant immediately prior. She would make a call and we'd ride over for a "team meeting" to any game, anytime(Series excluded). She introduced me to The Human Highlight Film and two HOF pitchers, among others, like they were her brothers!

Big business was soooooo much better than small business!

Ol' Bill, on our far right, was just another doofus like me.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

2 days ago..."SEC says come on down to all ACC and now dismissed Clempson CB..dismissed on 2-28 from Clempson
Several SEC programs interested in dismissed Clemson defensive back Derion Kendrick (saturdaydownsouth.com)
According to Chris Hummer of 247Sports, Alabama, Georgia and Florida are SEC teams that are interested in Kendrick.

News today.... 
Report: Former Clemson DB Derion Kendrick arrested (247sports.com) 

Dabo wouldn't tolerate that nonsense....my holier than thou...completely non-homer opinion! 😁


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

jgsanders said:


> Dabo wouldn't tolerate that nonsense....my holier than thou...completely non-homer opinion! 😁


I didn't read the article JG, but maybe a change of scenery, a different staff(and alabama's is different every season) or a "rehab effort" could be what a young linebacker needs? It works for coaches.

Remember second chances can help? Skid Row to Tea Sipper Skipper! And Southern Cal couldn't tolerate that nonsense.









Mike Stoops, now defensive coordinator at FAU, talks about his time in Nick Saban's coaching rehab program


Mike Stoops, former Oklahoma assistant and Arizona head coach, is now defensive coordinator at FAU after spending time as analyst for Nick Saban at Alabama.



www.tuscaloosanews.com













Nick Saban’s rehab for coaches now includes his plasma - and hope for Gus Malzahn


Will the Gus Bus have a parking place at Saban's rehab?




www.al.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, whoever thunk you would be appointing Kent Looney ‘Bama ambassador to LSU basketball butt-hurt, with a stopover en route to the BR to see Our Jacob about coming over to a “championship school” - well, gotta make that phrase fact beyond SEC champs but you never know ...

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

The last time AL had a good BB team the star ending up choking his coach. 
Latrell Sprewell regards.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Does alabama have a good basketball team?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Does alabama have a good basketball team?


MG, in his indirect way, appeared to refer to that. They won the SEC tourney, going to the Big Dance .


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> The last time AL had a good BB team the star ending up choking his coach.
> Latrell Sprewell regards.


Sorry, Marv - a correction is in order for your oblique reference to ‘Bama basketball - Spree, yachtsman, bon vivant, and occasional jump shooter - indeed choked his coach, but he didn’t choke his college coach, just poor PJ Carlesimo with the Warriors. And while you are correct in your timeframe for “the last time Alabama had a good BB team,” with Sprewell and Robert Horry (he of seven NBA championship rings), their coach, Winfrey “Wimp” Sanderson choked his own career with what used to be called grievous hanky-panky. Latrell Sprewell is a good touchstone for you, however, as he came out of Wisconsin to star in southern climes, as did ‘Bama’s current coach Nate “Little Nicky Saban on the Defensive *and* Offensive Ends” Oats - a high school math teacher just a few short years ago, and *who has the formula for returning the Tide basketball program to the second most popular sport in the state* - and ahead of spring training again for the first in 30 years...

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> MG, in his indirect way, appeared to refer to that. They won the SEC tourney, going to the Big Dance .


Last time I watched "The Mule" and Leon were throwin' it down Marv.

But my neighbor mg mentioned, Kent, was inch for inch the best I ever saw in Carter!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Also of note mg..... the young rb/athl from down in geneva county "committed" to the tide yesterday!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Also of note mg..... the young rb/athl from down in geneva county "committed" to the tide yesterday!


One can never misquote Marv often enough on the recruiting (sc)ore, rose:

“Good rbs make good operators of National Championship teams.”

Gotta love how Marv always gets a complimentary “ore”atory gem in for the Crimson Tide. He may have the precious mettle😉 to replace Sark as Saban’s lapidarian assessor of West Coast talent - and to keep’em from frittering away that talent in the PAC-12

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, professional courtesy to be given here as Our Marv mines the latest developments to open a seam bursting with PAC-12 CBB glory, with the OreGoners - Beavers and Ducks - still in play, and Uclans and Trojans, too, heading into the Sweet Sixteen. But dead-ahead for the Bruins is the newly anointed #Open 3-ShooterU, previously known as RB U, WR U, LB U (before ylan Moses got that label revoked), your Alabama Crimson Tide.

Can’t quite believe I stayed up into the wee hours to watch USC demolish Kansas, but it was a window on a historic beating for a CBB blueblood - and I had to see for myself (and for Our Jacob) that the NCAA hadn’t handed down penalties to KU that included Le Smiles performing community service for his indiscretions by coaching the Jayhawks’ hoops team to a 35-point loss—

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Time for Jacob to open a new 2021 thread as Spring football has opened in some schools and very near for TAMU (3/29/21).


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

If you shoot like alabama shot last night......you win. But NOBODY shoots like that every night. I only watched alabama twice during the season(both losses) and my 3 impressions were, can't make layups, can't win if the 3 ain't going and they play tough defense. I DID NOT GET THE HYPE. Last night I watched and saw what folks been talkin bout. If they go further it will be DEFENSE and converting layups and 3's in transition.

Saw a little ucla......liked👍 
Saw a little usc.....like the brothers, nice team
Sorry i won't see that one kid at lsu again.....he was dealin' in the first half i saw last night

Band wagon regards


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

In more important news, what in the world of worlds is generational quarterback(3 years ago genetation) Deshaun Watson doing?

I realize he wants to be traded......but this news looks like he's auditioning for a deal to the Metro Maulers!

I hope he's innocent. But two points Deshaun.......1. you don't own the team.....yet. 2. you don't own the coochy......ever!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, re 2., I strongly recommend Dr. Bronner’s 18-in-1 Hemp Peppermint Pure Castile Soap for getting if not time-share ownership at least an air-tight lease—

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> If you shoot like alabama shot last night......you win. But NOBODY shoots like that every night. I only watched alabama twice during the season(both losses) and my 3 impressions were, can't make layups, can't win if the 3 ain't going and they play tough defense. I DID NOT GET THE HYPE. Last night I watched and saw what folks been talkin bout. If they go further it will be DEFENSE and converting layups and 3's in transition.
> 
> Saw a little ucla......liked👍
> Saw a little usc.....like the brothers, nice team
> ...


The PAC-12 is smiling 😀. 25% of the teams in the Sweet 16 with an average rating of 9.
You have to love the disrespect. For you folks from the no math conferences that is 80% of 
the teams that got a chance!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Since Watson's alleged crimes involve "massage therapists", is the attorney for the accusers asking that the grand jury seek hate crime indictments?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Since Watson's alleged crimes involve "massage therapists", is the attorney for the accusers asking that the grand jury seek hate crime indictments?


Nice, nothing like a lighthearted offhand reference to some innocent people being murdered, not humorous in my opinion.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> Nice, nothing like a lighthearted offhand reference to some innocent people being murdered, not humorous in my opinion.


A question about hate crime indictments would be interpreted as "lighthearted" or "humorous"?

It is true that 11 massage therapists/sex worker/trafficking victims were tragically murdered in nearby Atlanta last week. It is reported to be true that the murder victims were female, Asian and prostitutes.

In my view, the murderer obviouly HATES females and/or Asians and/or prostitutes. He killed them, how could he have hated them in a more demonstrable way?

Deshaun Watson is alleged to have sexually harrassed, physically and mentally traumatized and sexually assaulted (in some combinations)16 females, massage therapists, health profession workers.

Now I have said, "I hope it's not true" and I will further say I read where Coach Swinney says he never saw anything like this in the young man's behavior and I believe Coach Swinney.

Though Watson's alleged crimes are not all of a capital nature(some may be in Texas?), if this young man serially attacked these individuals in the way he is alleged to have attacked them, then he, in my view, also HATES females and/or massage therapists and/or health proffession workers and/or the (as of now unstated) race of the victims.

Maybe your comments indicate that, for you, serial predation and sexual abuse, without killing the female victim doesn't demonstrate contempt that would rise to the level of hatred? For me it does.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Maybe your comments indicate that, for you, serial predation and sexual abuse, without killing the female victim doesn't demonstrate contempt that would rise to the level of hatred? For me it does.


That is too absurd for comment. One of my female veterinarians refers to me as”my favorite male feminist” so I will not dignify your insult with any further rebuttal.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Good, i regret that i dignified yours.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone remember the thread title “College Football 2020 GDG”?


----------

